#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
<jo-erlend> dholbach, hey. You're updated, I think. I've finally found time to play some more with Vala. Thought I'd just quickly add a webkit view to my GTK+3.0 app. That isn't easy! I'm wondering if it's a bug in 12.04. http://mail.gnome.org/archives/vala-list/2011-July/msg00006.html
<dholbach> I'm afraid I have no clue about vala and gtk+3.0
<dholbach> did you ask the folks in #ubuntu-desktop?
<jo-erlend> :(
<jo-erlend> I'll try to do what the email says, but if that works, it's surely a bug in Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> I'm so frustrated.
<jo-erlend> app development.. Just can't depend on people doing all this crap manually, like writing vapi-files.
<dholbach> jo-erlend, did you ask in #ubuntu-desktop?
<jo-erlend> no, not yet.
<aquarius> ping about Quickly and writing tests for it: who knows about this stuff? :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-01
<jalcine> Which sound server should I develop with if I'm targeting Ubuntu?
<jalcine> Alsa or Pulse?
<jalcine> Or rather, should I let GStreamer handle that?
<jo-erlend> jalcine, letting GStreamer handle it, sounds correct to me.
<jo-erlend> otherwise, I'd go with PulseAudio.
<aquarius> mterry, ping
<mterry> aquarius, heyo.  in a meeting now
<aquarius> mterry, no rush. Shall list the question and you can answer or not at your leisure ;)
<aquarius> mterry, quickly has tests now (yay!). I've been fixing up the ubuntu-flash-game template (it needs to use gtk2, tragically, because that's what flash is linked against). I'd like to write a test that confirms that flash loads correctly (so that the test will break if someone modifies the code to use gi.repository without testing that that works, for example), but that would make the test suite depend on flas
<aquarius> hplayer. Is that a no-no? Do you have any suggestions for what I might do in that situation?
<mterry> aquarius, heyo
<mterry> aquarius, yeah, I realized that flash-game template i think is broken on 12.04?
<mterry> Because it uses pygi but doesn't specifically request GTK 2
<mterry> aquarius, having the test suite depend on flash is OK I think...  it'd mean developers of quickly itself need to install it and added as a build-dependency
<mterry> is flash still in univerese?
<mterry> or just partner
<mterry> hrm, multiverse
<mterry> aquarius, nope, it might be a problem after all
<mterry> aquarius, it can be added as a test that doesn't get run automatically.  we don't have easy support for that right now I think
<mterry> aquarius, and before release, I can just run it manually
 * mterry waits
<aquarius> mterry, hey, sorry, was getting tea :)
<aquarius> mterry, so, in order
<aquarius> 1. is it possible to use pygi and request gtk2?
<aquarius> I've just changed it to use the old static bindings
<mterry> aquarius, yes, let me rediscover syntax
<aquarius> but obviously it'd be better to still use pygi :)
<aquarius> 2. I am fine with creating the test however you'd like me to
<aquarius> my thought was this: have a test which creates an
<aquarius> creates a flash-game app, wrapping a tiny swf
<aquarius> and have that swf just return a value to javascript
<aquarius> and have the javascript console.log its success
<aquarius> so that "running the test" would just check for that success log... so it'd be entirely non-interactive
<aquarius> except that the test would obviously require all the bits to work, so you'd need flash, you'd need X in order to create the webkit window, and so on
<aquarius> and these things are not conducive to automatically-run tests on some headless QA server somewhere, hence me asking about it ;)
<mterry> aquarius, before importing Gtk, call gi.require_version("Gtk", "2.0")
<mterry> aquarius, sure, I'd love to see the test, but ideally you'd add it *as well as* a way to run any manual tests in the tree too, ala the current automatic test framework, if that makes sense
 * mterry looks at aquarius
<aquarius> it does make sense
<mterry> that's a lot of work just to add one test
<aquarius> I don't actually understand the current framework (it's all bash!)
<aquarius> but I can probably work it out
<mterry> aquarius, the current framework is magic
<aquarius> indeed it is
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> undocumented magic, to boot :P
<aquarius> which is the best kind :)
<mterry> aquarius, if it's looking like a bundle of work, just add a manual test that doesn't get run by the automatic suite and I can remember to run it before release
<mterry> aquarius, it's self documenting!
 * aquarius gives mterry a fishy look
<aquarius> if I can understand the test framework well enough to add a generic "run manual tests" thing, I shall do so
<aquarius> hrm
<aquarius> import gi
<aquarius> gi.require_version("Gtk", "2.0")
<aquarius> from gi.repository import WebKit, Gtk, Gio
<aquarius> gi.RepositoryError: Requiring namespace 'Gtk' version '2.0', but '3.0' is already loaded
<aquarius> ah, maybe I need to do gtk first.
<aquarius> ah, again
<aquarius> mterry, how do I find out which version of webkit corresponds with gi's Gtk 2.0?
<aquarius> although I fear there will be no success here...
<mterry> aquarius, I believe it's 1.0
<mterry> aquarius, there are two of them, 1.0 and 3.0
<aquarius> ValueError: Namespace WebKit not available for version 1.0
<mterry> aquarius, install gir1.2-webkit-1.0
<aquarius> aah
<mterry> aquarius, which will need to be added to the dependency list of the quickly package
<aquarius> that'll cheer people up.
<mterry> aquarius, this should be SRU'd too
<aquarius> yay! that fixes it.
 * mterry thinks it is criminal that gi.repository does not require a version -- users will have all sorts of broken packages as soon as Gtk-4.0 comes out
<aquarius> mterry, finger in the air guess: how long would you expect the test suite to take to run?
<mterry> aquarius, forever
<mterry> aquarius, it is slower than you think
<aquarius> and do I run it with tests/run.sh ?
<mterry> yup
<aquarius> ah, it's supposed to take ages, got it
<mterry> over 10 minutes
<aquarius> I ran it yesterday and aborted it 'cos I thought it was broken :P
<aquarius> christ on a hula hoop, the test suite runs a shell script and then parses that very same shell script for comments to get the expected output?
<aquarius> what evil impulse caused you to write this rather than just using nosetests or something? :)
<aquarius> actually, no, I lie, it creates a shell script on the fly which runs a shell script and then parses the script for comments to get the expected output
<aquarius> mterry, this is weird magic :)
<aquarius> mterry, ping
<aquarius> oh, darn, he's gone
<ajmitch> aquarius: I think you scared him off with your 'weird magic' comments
<aquarius> I fear so
<aquarius> have dropped him an email
<aquarius> mterry, re :)
<aquarius> mterry, sorry if I was offensive about the quickly test suite :)
<mterry> aquarius, no!  not at all.  It's dog-slow and terrible
<mterry> You were arguably not offensive enough
<aquarius> I don't mind it being dog slow, I just mind it being weird enough that I don't understand it enough to fiddle with it ;)
<aquarius> see email for complaint number 1: it hangs forever if you haven't authed launchpadlib, and I don't know how to check in the test suite whether that's done and fail the test if it isn't ;)
<mterry> email?  i don't have my email client open...  why is that...
<mterry> That was a couple hours of undistracted bliss
<aquarius> I assume it's not open so that you can get some work done
<aquarius> I noticed that this was the case and decided to put a stop to that by bothering you about test suites :P
<mterry> aquarius, if you're having troubles with existing suite, don't stress it.  just add a new test somewhere that tests what you want.  It doesn't even have to be same format as rest of tests right now
<mterry> aquarius, test suite is known to be a little crazy
<aquarius> oh, OK. I was trying to be a good boy and integrate :-)
<mterry> Despite being blase about it, I would rather have a nice robust test suite
<mterry> But eh
<mterry> aquarius, I appreciate it!  But it's not worth consuming your life to make the suite sensible
<aquarius> on the launchpadlib thing... I don't believe there's any sensible way to conditionally skip a test right now, correct?
<mterry> aquarius, not now
<aquarius> cool, OK
<mterry> aquarius, move it out of the way?
<aquarius> that's my plan, so I can run the test suite; just checking there's not a smarter way :)
<aquarius> mterry, ping; I fear I need bash instruction. What does &> do?
<mterry> aquarius, you mean >&?
<aquarius> nope
<mterry> aquarius, OK, then it is two statements:  one is the & which backgrounds the process and one is >, a redirection of standard out
<aquarius> I thought that a line in a sourced bash script "somecmd &> output.log" was the same as "somecmd & > output.log", that is, it'd run somecmd in the background and redirect the output
<mterry> aquarius, yeah.  it's not?
<aquarius> but then I do not understand why source blocks until the command finishes running.
 * mterry needs bash instruction too
<aquarius> line 75 of one-test.sh in quickly/test :)
<mterry> aquarius, oh, that's likely because the test suite is *insane*!
 * mterry looks
<mterry> We do some weird things with backgrounding
<aquarius> if I source a script with content "sleep 5 &" then the source command finishes immediately (i.e., it's not blocking waiting for the sleep)
<aquarius> if I source a script with content "sleep 5 &> output.log" then the source blocks and doesn't finish for 5 seconds
<aquarius> this is contrary to what I think ought to happen, so clearly I misunderstand somehow ;)
<mterry> aquarius, oh oh oh, this might be shorthand for redirecting both stdout and stderr
<aquarius> so "&>" and "& >" are totally different things>?
<aquarius> bloody bash
 * mterry recalls that
<aquarius> "&>" is obviously completely ungoogleable ;-)
<mterry> aquarius, yeah think so.  let me test
<mterry> yup
<mterry> aquarius, sorry, forgot about that oddity.  :)  I had assumed bash was sane for a second too
<aquarius> cool
<aquarius> thanks :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-02
<aquarius> balls.
<aquarius> mterry, ping
<aquarius> I did https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/quickly/flash-game-gtk2/+merge/104310
<aquarius> but I think I branched the ubuntu package and then proposed against quickly trunk
<aquarius> because I am moronic.
<aquarius> what should I have done?
<mterry> aquarius, branched trunk and proposed against trunk is best
<aquarius> k
<mterry> aquarius, but having done that, just get the diff you had and apply it to a new trunk checkout
<aquarius> ya, that's exactly what I'm gonna do :)
<mterry> :)
<aquarius> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/quickly/flash-game-needs-gtk2/+merge/104312 is better, then. :)
<aquarius> sorry about the no tests.
<mterry> aquarius, guh, I dread the day glib bumps to 3.0
<mterry> aquarius, no worries
<aquarius> feel free to bin it on account of no tests if it's important, and I can try and put together a custom SWF... but that won't happen until after uds at the earliest :)
<aquarius> Build-Depends: everything-that-adobe-sells
<mterry> aquarius, no, it makes the situation no worse, I'm fine with it
<aquarius> ok, cheers, pal. later :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jo-erlend> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi jo-erlend
<dholbach> did you figure out your vala problem in the end?
<dpm> good morning all
<jo-erlend> dholbach, turns out, WebKit isn't supported yet.
<dholbach> ah ok
<jo-erlend> more precisely, it doesn't have a vapi yet.
<jo-erlend> and I don't need it yet, so.. I'll look into it when I do though. I can't imagine it would be too much hassle.
<pavolzetor> hi, could you help with some workaround for this?
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/floaty/+bug/987565
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987565 in floaty "Widget is not always refreshed after window resizing" [High,Confirmed]
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/993204
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993204 in unity "bottom of windows are not drawn" [Undecided,New]
<pavolzetor> and this one
<pavolzetor> I am writing app
<pavolzetor> and this drives me crazy, enforcing drawing on queued events gives me segfault
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-03
<dholbach> good morning
<clive> Hi, does anyone know what the average sort of turn around time is for a submitted app that's currently listed as "review in progress"? ... I'd just like a vague idea
<dpm> clive, it depends on the type and complexity of the app. Commercial apps are processed quite quickly (as in hours, days), but non-commercial open source ones might take sometimes some time. If your app has been in review for a while, feel free to give the app review board a heads up by sending an e-mail to ubuntu-app-devel@lists(DOT)ubuntu(DOT)com or a tweet to @ubuntuappdev
<clive> Thanks dpm, it's a commercial app - been marked as "review in progress" for about a week now, so I was just wondering
<dpm> clive, which app is it?
<clive> hmm, I don't particularly want to say in an open channel until we announce it's going live
<dpm> clive, no worries, we can do it in a private message if you want
<dpm> hi clive, you might want to talk to zoopster regarding your commercial app
<DebolazW> I'm implementing some custom behavior in an indicator, that I want to make configurable. How should configuration for it be handled, gconf?
<aquarius> DebolazW, I'm not sure, I'm afraid. Can you say what the custom behaviour is?
<aquarius> GSettings (the new gconf; accessed with dconf-editor) is a reasonable place (in my opinion) to put configuration (but not store information) which the user can fiddle with without your indicator having to do it
<soaringsky> does the myapp.developer.ubuntu.com process get a package into universe or extras?
<zoopster> soaringsky: if it is a open source app, yes the myapps process would submit to the ARB which would get it into extras
<soaringsky> zoopster: thx
<zoopster> sure thing
<soaringsky> zoopster: theoretically, how would an ubuntu specific package get into universe?
<soaringsky> and what is the difference between extras and universe?
<zoopster> well...I guess soaringsky was impatient
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-04
<Debolaz> Anyone here have experience hacking on pidgin? Where would it be appropriate to place code to manage the icon count on Unitys launcher?
<dholbach> good morning
<RawChid> Good morning. I want 'quickly edit' to use gedit. But in ~/.bashrc I have (and want to keep) EDITOR=vim. Any ideas on solving this?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-05
<pavolzetor> hi
<pavolzetor> why pbuilder changes interpreter path?
<pavolzetor> before build I have
<pavolzetor> #!/usr/bin/python3.2
<pavolzetor> after
<pavolzetor> #!/usr/bin/python
<pavolzetor> anybody?
<morten77> pavolzetor: somebody?
<pavolzetor> I am not good in english
<pavolzetor> see you
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-06
<ok2cqr> Hello
<ok2cqr> is there any way how to force lanuchpad to rebuild packages which have been builded successfully?
<soaringsky> ok2cqr: what is the reason?
<ok2cqr> I uploaded to repo Lazarus and freepascal
<ok2cqr> and didn't realize  that lazarus must be rebuilded after new fpc is builded
<ok2cqr> so all packages are builind right now and my Lazarus will be builded with older fpc
<ok2cqr> because newer version is currently building
<soaringsky> ok2cqr: wait for the other builds first
<soaringsky> ok2cqr: then upload again with a higher version number
<ok2cqr> yes, I know but I already uploaded all packages :(
<ok2cqr> that is what I didn't want to do :-(
<soaringsky> ok2cqr: otherwise delete and reupload everything
<ok2cqr> soaringsky, OK, I'll try. Thank you!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-29
<Marlinc> How do I use the sync menu from Python?
<matzipan> anyone around?
<matzipan> anyone familiar with the SDKHelper qt component? I'm trying to run an app that depends on it. It cannot find it...
<stqn> nope
<matzipan> great!
<matzipan> I cannot track down anyone in the sdk team on at the moment
<matzipan> :D
<stqn> sorry, I’m only lurking in case someone talks about publishing on the ubuntu software center, or asks about compiling a game that works on all linux distros
<stqn> which never happens
<stqn> everybody talks about some Qt / tablet stuff, which I’m not at all interested in
<matzipan> stqn: well, i will probably talk about publishing to the software center
<matzipan> somewhere when
<matzipan> 14.04 becomes
<matzipan> a thing
<stqn> ahah
<matzipan> right now it's a really distant future
<cor3ntin> matzipan> even google seems not familiar with that.
<matzipan> cor3ntin: well, even canonical app developers seem to be a bit unfamiliar with it :D
<cor3ntin> I'm trying to figure if it's supposed to be more related to qt or to ubuntu.
<matzipan> cor3ntin: apparently ubuntu since it's part of ubuntu-sdk
<matzipan> from what i hear/know
<matzipan> cor3ntin: but no, i couldn't find it either
<cor3ntin> matzipan> then maybe you shouldn't use it
<matzipan> cor3ntin: i'm not... i'm trying to contribute to an app, and the maintainer recommended me to ask the sdk devs
<matzipan> if i can't find any help
<matzipan> he'll probably end up looking it up with me
<Marlinc> How do I use the Ubuntu sync menu from Python?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-30
<Marlinc> http://stackoverflow.com/q/16276255/1126911
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-02
<canurabus> hey all. im reading up on some of the api for the QML related stuff and came across the bit about 'grid units' ... i wanted to ask why use grid units at all instead of, say fractions of screen width and height?
<anonymous_> Opinions: Is Quickly worth learning? I've never used Python and GTK together. I've seen the developer.ubuntu site say all three are recommended. I've never heard Quickly before today, so is it just promoting a new way forward??
<albttashi> Hi all
<albttashi> want start develop on Ubuntu , any guideline
<albttashi> whats preferred  languages on ubuntu ?
<anonymous_> albttashi: developer.ubuntu.com says 'python and gtk' are recommended. I don't know which are preferred by everyone though
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-03
<jduren> Hi, just started out developing under GTK with the quickly app after updating to Ubuntu 13.04, I have a pretty extensive background in web development with Python but not so much with GTK, I'm trying to figure out how to load and apply CSS styles starting from the tutorial on the Ubuntu app site. This is what I have in my main window class http://pastebin.com/ueGVQV5S I have an EventBox named lefthandbox that I'm trying to 
<jduren> but its not applying
<jduren> Is the way I'm loading the CSS correct, am I missing something?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-28
<_vaibhav_> Hello, I missed the Ubuntu App Developer Week of march 2014. Can I get archives or ppt from somewhere?
<dholbach> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> when I started my app today, I god this
<Aki-Thinkpad> QProcessPrivate::execChild() failed to chdir to /home/akiva/Programming/Example/build-Example-Desktop-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy
<Aki-Thinkpad> never had that before
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmm
<Aki-Thinkpad> nevermind
<Aki-Thinkpad> twas something else
<aquarius> I have a newly installed machine, which was 13.10 and then upgraded to 14.04. I installed Ubuntu SDK after the upgrade to 14.04. When I plug in my Ubuntu phone (nexus 4), it is not recognised by the SDK IDE as a device; the SDK IDE recognises that something was plugged in, but doesn't seem to think that it's Ubuntu. Do I need to do something to enable this?
<popey> aquarius: probably need to re-enable the ppa
<aquarius> what?
<aquarius> I'm on 14.04
<popey> ppas are disabled when you upgrade
<aquarius> I still need the ppa? :(
<popey> yes, always use the ppa AIUI
<aquarius> oh.
<aquarius> that'd explain it, then.
<popey> it's much faster to deliver updates than via the SRU process
<aquarius> so anyone developing for Ubuntu phone on 14.04 will need to enable a PPA first?
<popey> i believe so, that's right bzoltan ?
<aquarius> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ says "Add PPAs (pre Trusty only)"
<aquarius> ah! but maybe I need ubuntu-device-flash, or phablet-tools?
<aquarius> that doc page seems confused
<aquarius> Install phablet-tools:
<aquarius> $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash
<aquarius> so now I don't know which to install :)
<popey> those are the phablet tools
<popey> "The Phablet Tools"
<popey> are in package ubuntu-device-flash
<aquarius> the next step is
<aquarius> List its tools with:
<aquarius> $ dpkg -L phablet-tools | grep bin
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash is in its pwn package
<ogra_> *own
<popey> oh dear
<popey> yes, that doc is wrong
<aquarius> ubuntu-device-flash does not seem to depend on phablet-tools
<ogra_> and all packages are in trusty ... you shouldnt need the PPA at this point of time
<aquarius> do I need both packages?
<ogra_> (i assume the PPA will get updated packages for truesty once there are new changes ... and that will be faster than waiting for SRUs, so using the PPA *then* will make sense ... atm you shouldnt need it though)
<aquarius> I *think* that the doc error is just that "Install phablet-tools: $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash" should be "Install phablet-tools: $ sudo apt-get install phablet-tools" (because you installed ubuntu-device-flash in the previous step)
<popey> ogra_: the ppa has stuff build 5 days ago
<aquarius> I'll file a bug.
<ogra_> ah, then the PPA might make sense already
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1313692 filed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1313692 in Ubuntu App Developer site ""Installing Ubuntu for Devices" page is confused about package names" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> shouldn't ubuntu-device-flash recommend phablet-tools?
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> you dont need developer tools to flash as enduser
<aquarius> oh, u-d-f is completely self-contained?
<aquarius> fair enough then
<ogra_> its a go tool :)
<ogra_> afaik it can even run on MAC
<aquarius> bah
<dpm> dholbach,  do you have an idea why the click reviewers tool finds this error: "Could not find 'com.ubuntu.terminal.desktop.in'" when running over http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.latest_armhf.click ?
<dpm> I've no idea where it gets the idea to look for a .in file
<aquarius> hasn't helped. I have installed both phablet-tools and ubuntu-device-flash, and the Ubuntu SDK IDE still doesn't identify my Ubuntu phone when I plug it in :(
<aquarius> bzoltan, ping ^^
<dpm> dholbach, nm, I found out
<dpm> it reads it from the manifest, which listed the wrong file
<nerochiaro> artmello: hi, when you have some time can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-flip-hint/+merge/216079 ?
<aquarius> The "Log" tab says: "Detecting device..* there is no device connected." What prints that? So I can try and work out why it isn't working?
<artmello> nerochiaro: sure
<dpm> aquarius, do you have any "Ubuntu device" devices listed under Tools > Options > Devices?
<aquarius> dpm, nope, I do not
<dpm> aquarius, ah, I had some problems with my device last week, and deleting them from there helped me. In that case, you might want to ask zbenjamin ^
<zbenjamin> its not picked up? thats weird, what happens after you press refresh when you plugged in your device?
<aquarius> zbenjamin, I don't have a refresh button, I don't think
<aquarius> zbenjamin, where should I be looking for one?
<zbenjamin> aquarius: do you have the device mode available in QtCreator?
<zbenjamin> aquarius: on the left side where you have , welcome, edit, design and so on, there should be also one saying Device
<aquarius> zbenjamin, there is a devices entry on the left-hand sidebar. Clicking it shows an "Ubuntu Device" pane, with three bottom tabs: Device Actions, Emulators, and Log. Device Actions is afaict completely empty; Emulators invites me to install the emulator, and Log says "Detecting device..* there is no device connected."
<zbenjamin> aquarius: ok plug in your device and run "abd devices -l" in a terminal+
<aquarius> 01df8dd49ccb99f7       device usb:3-1 product:occam model:Nexus_4 device:mako
<zbenjamin> ok so adb can see it, but why can't QtC
<aquarius> don't know; that's why I asked :)
<zbenjamin> aquarius: there is no "Refresh" button on the Devices tab? there should be oO
<aquarius> http://imgur.com/iZkrGLN is what it looks like.
<Elleo> aquarius: dunno if it's relevant, but I had a similar problem a long time ago after having one of Nokia's QtCreator MeeGo bundles installed, and removing the old config files from (I think) ~/.config/QtProject and ~/.config/Nokia solved it
<Elleo> I know you did a bit of N9 development, so maybe you have something similar hanging over?
<aquarius> Elleo, not on this machine. This is new
<Elleo> ah, okay
<zbenjamin> aquarius: wth? never saw this error before
<aquarius> I hadn't even installed the ubuntu sdk until I upgraded to 14.04 this weekend :)
<aquarius> zbenjamin, you see my confusion :)
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, mine wasn't completely blank like yours either
<Elleo> it just kept searching for the device, failing, searching again, etc.
<aquarius> zbenjamin, I'm happy to provide info to try and work out why this is; then you chaps can perhaps try and fix the underlying bug which causes it
<zbenjamin> aquarius: start qtc from the cli maybe it outputs something of interest for us
<Elleo> plus this was all back in October so a lot has probably changed since then
<aquarius> OK. Does the Ubuntu SDK link in the dash/launcher just do "qtcreator"? or does it do somethnig special?
<zbenjamin> just qtcreator
<dpm> zbenjamin, aquarius, I actually get that blank screen whenever I plug in anything (non-phone) into any USB slots with Qt Creator running
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> now device actions is showing me stuff
<aquarius> don't know why :)
<zbenjamin> aquarius: you can see something now on the page?
<aquarius> yep
<zbenjamin> aquarius: sometimes the device detection is a bit flaky and gets stuck somewhere, probably a hickup
<aquarius> now it's complaining that my device doesn't have a network connection, which it does, but I'm OK to continue on my own now :)
<zbenjamin> aquarius: rule of thumb: plug in and out ;)
<aquarius> don't know why it was a blank page before
<aquarius> ok, I lied
<aquarius> plugging the phone in is now correctly detected, hooray
<zbenjamin> awesome :)
<aquarius> however, Ubuntu SDK says "No network connection on your device", which is a big lie because there is a network connection :)
<aquarius> there is also a large "Enable Developer Mode" button on the right hand side of the Ubuntu Device pane, but it's insensitive.
<zbenjamin> aquarius: this device page is really buggy, we have a new version in landing which hopefully will be available soon.
<aquarius> ok. So, in the meantime... can I just not deploy apps to my device for testing? :(
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> redetect devices woke it up
<aquarius> excellent!
<aquarius> now we're cooking. I can see the device fine.
<aquarius> brilliant
<aquarius> not brilliant that it was confusing, but at least it's resolved now, and you've already fixed a bunch of this by the sound of it :)
<aquarius> thank you zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> aquarius: the network connection is required for installing packages on the device, its not required if developer mode is already on
<zbenjamin> aquarius: well the new page is less confusing i hope :), it still can get stuck but it should never be completely empty
<zbenjamin> aquarius: and its written using Ubuntu UI toolkit :)
<aquarius> nice :)
<dholbach> bzoltan, zbenjamin: is http://askubuntu.com/questions/260185/is-there-way-to-compile-qt5-programs-written-with-c-to-ubuntu-touch something we should answer differently today?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: yeah we should, the default way would be to use cmake
<zbenjamin> dholbach: and with cmake we have full QtC support
<dpm> balloons, joining the core apps call?
<rpadovani> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/improveFirstRunWorkaround/+merge/217450
<rpadovani> mardy: ciao, could you ping me when you have 10 minutes for a query? I have a couple of questions about online accounts
<mardy> rpadovani: ciao! There you go :-)
<rickspencer3> hey, is there anyone who can help me use qtcreator to make a web app?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, ^ ?
<justCarakas> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/
<rickspencer3> justCarakas, I'm just trying to wrap up an existing web site
<rickspencer3> that documentation looks more like for making a full blown app
<rickspencer3> am I missing something?
<justCarakas> ow that is something else indeed
<rickspencer3> more like http://developer.ubuntu.com/web/ , I guess
<justCarakas> its very simple
<justCarakas> in the sdk
<justCarakas> new project
<justCarakas> and than web app
<justCarakas> just fill everything in there
<justCarakas> if I remember correctly
<rickspencer3> justCarakas, how do I package it, test it, etc...?
<elopio> ping mardy.
<elopio> do you have some time for me today?
<justCarakas> by running it in the sdk I think
<aquarius> Is there some way to tell QML "hey, someitem.someproperty ought to have a new value now but it hasn't; recalculate it, please"?
<justCarakas> rickspencer3: have you tried the sdk yet ?
<rickspencer3> justCarakas, yes, but it looks quite desktop centric
<rickspencer3> and I still don't see in QtCreator how to just simply run it to test it out
<justCarakas> the green button on thebottom left
<justCarakas> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<justCarakas> else you can try this
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> aah, there seems to be no QtCreator integration yet :)
<rickspencer3> for building at least
<daker> rickspencer3: to build it, just run click build . inside the directory
<justCarakas> rickspencer3: than the link I send should contain the answer
<rickspencer3> daker, right
<rickspencer3> daker, then how do I run it, etc...?
<daker> rickspencer3: on desktop ?
<ogra_> adb push it to /home/phablet
<ogra_> then: pkcon install-local /path/to/click
<rickspencer3> daker, right, typically I would run an app on my desktop to make sure it is working well
<ogra_> (as phablet user)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, right, seems like installing it is a bit over kill
<rickspencer3> also, I may want to write a little code to integrate with the sound menu
<rickspencer3> seems like being able to do a run/debug loop would be nice :)
<daker> rickspencer3: first you need to make sure the Exec line works on desktop
<daker> ex : webbrowser-app --webapp --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.youtube.com/* http://m.youtube.com
<rickspencer3> so just run the exec line?
<rickspencer3> easy
<ogra_> wouldnt that be webapp-container nowadays ?
<ogra_> webbrowser-app --webapp is the old way
<ogra_> for the 13.10 API
<daker> ogra_: yes that what i was going ask too :)
<ogra_> for oxide you want webbrowser-app
<ogra_> err
<daker> that's what the QTC give on 14.04
<ogra_> webapp-container
<rickspencer3> ogra_, what should I use instead?
<rickspencer3> I just used the QtCreator template
<rickspencer3> webbrowser-app --webapp --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://www.phishtracks.com/* http://www.phishtracks.com
<rickspencer3> changed to:
<rickspencer3> webapp-container --webapp --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://www.phishtracks.com/* http://www.phishtracks.com
<rickspencer3> seems to work also
<ogra_> webapp-container --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns= ... http://foo.com
<rickspencer3> ogra_, do I need "--webapp"?
<daker> rickspencer3: just remove the --webapp and s/webbrowser-app/webapp-container
<ogra_> shoudn't
<daker> we should file a bug against QTC for this
<ogra_> ++
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so the behavoir in the webapp container is different than in chromium
<rickspencer3> is there something I should know wrt css or similar?
<ogra_> no idea, best to ask chrisccoulson
<ogra_> i havent really tested any of the mobile sites my webapps use with chromium
<ogra_> (they work well enough with oxide though)
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, any reason this would not work on my desktop?
<rickspencer3> webapp-container --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://www.phishtracks.com/* http://www.phishtracks.com
 * rickspencer3 updates
 * ogra_ would remove the www from the pattern
<rickspencer3> oh, 457 megs of updates
<rickspencer3> maybe I am a little behind ;)
<aquarius> rickspencer3, that works pretty much fine for me -- what's not working for you?
<rickspencer3> aquarius, you can play a song?
<ogra_> did you enable audio in apparmor ?
<aquarius> oh, it's supposed to play music, is it? :)
<rickspencer3> I bet it will work after this update
<rickspencer3> aquarius, yeah :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, do I need to do that on the desktop?
<rickspencer3> I'm suspecting I have an out of date oxide because I haven't upgraded in a while
<ogra_> i never tried a webapp on the desktop :)
<aquarius> indeed. In the webapp container, it's not showing the play bar at the bottom, or playing any songs
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson
<aquarius> also, I hate phish :)
<chrisccoulson> what's the issue (i've not read the whole scrollback yet)?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, my web app doesnt work, at least not on my desktop
<rickspencer3> webapp-container --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://phishtracks.com/* http://phishtracks.com
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, it should play music
<rickspencer3> but breaks in different ways
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I haven't tried running it on my phone or anything yet, though
<aquarius> also, I can't get --inspector to work, either
<aquarius> which makes it hard to diagnose the problem
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, it seems to play music here (in a plain webview though). do you have oxideqt-codecs-extra installed?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I dunno
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, i think alex-abreu is working on that :)
<rickspencer3> let me finish this upgrade and then check
<rickspencer3> I have this feeling that the root problem is that I forgot that I am a bit out of date on this 'puter :)
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, it's not installed by default, so I suspect not. and I bet you need that for it to work :)
<alex-abreu> chrisccoulson, aquarius yes
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, ah
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll install that when this is done
<pmcgowan> yep that fixes it, nice webapp
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, I guess to make it really nice I need to integrate it with the sound menu\
<aquarius> alex-abreu, ah, cool. I was wondering whether I had to specify --inspector=yes or somethnig :)
<rickspencer3> which doesn't look too too hard
 * pmcgowan finds watcher of the skies, wow
<alex-abreu> aquarius, should land soon, I have a branch lying for some time need to MR it & retest it
<aquarius> bah, I thought you'd be able to do webapp-container --inject-this-script=myintegrationscript.js but you can't -- you'll have to write the webapp integration script (for the sound menu integration, using the unity webapps api) and then install it :(
<pmcgowan> aquarius, btw stuck on level 8
<aquarius> pmcgowan, heh. Which one's level 8?
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<pmcgowan> somethign about those included in classification
<pmcgowan> was sure I had the answer 3 times
<aquarius> pmcgowan, the app describes itself as requiring psychology, intelligence, lateral thinking, research, and guesswork. This one is basically all research. :)
<pmcgowan> aquarius, will do, although I thought I did ;)
<aquarius> it's picky about capitalisation and things like that
<aquarius> (I'm going to make Riddling 2 less picky about that; I thought it'd make it more fun, but it just makes it annoying)
<pmcgowan> aquarius, you need to add things like "close but not quite" or "gettign warmer"
<aquarius> pmcgowan, yeah. That's difficult to do, though...
<dbarth> rickspencer3: pong
<rickspencer3> hi dbarth
<rickspencer3> so, I think I might be sorted
<rickspencer3> just waiting for this update to run, then I need to sudo apt-get install oxideqt-codecs-extra
<rickspencer3> dbarth, fyi
<dbarth> rickspencer3: sorry, was otp and missed the rest
<rickspencer3> QtCreator is creating an incorrect exec line
<rickspencer3> and also, it seems like it should be hooked up to the QtCreator run button
<rickspencer3> and also, the packaging tab should work
<dbarth> rickspencer3: if you on trusty, you need an update of qtc-plugin-ubuntu
<rickspencer3> dbarth, aaah
<dbarth> to be able to run the app on dvice
<rickspencer3> I bet it all works after this update
<dbarth> i caught this one last week and released an update :/
<dbarth> yes
<rickspencer3> sorry dbarth, I bet all my problems go away when I am up to date :)
<dbarth> https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix-1311692
<rickspencer3> I didn't realize how out of date I was :)
<rickspencer3> a whole week!
<rickspencer3> :)
<aquarius> dbarth, has that fix been srued? or are we basically requiring app devs on 14.04 to enable the PPA?
<rickspencer3> oh
<dbarth> not SRU'ed, as last week was not possible
<rickspencer3> no way am I running the PPA
<rickspencer3> lol
<dbarth> but uploaded to the sdk ppa where devs are supposed to be taking updates for the SDK
<aquarius> rickspencer3, that's why I asked the question. I don't want to run the PPA either :)
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> then i need to lobby again for an sru, but that was not possible last week
<rickspencer3> dbarth, sure, understood
<dbarth> let me ping back the sdk/ci folks about it
<dbarth> rickspencer3: but apart from that, did you find what you needed?
<rickspencer3> dbarth, I think so
<aquarius> rickspencer3, I can confirm that with oxide-qtcodecs-extra installed, your webapp works fine
<dbarth> rickspencer3: ok cool
<rickspencer3> I'll let you know if this update doesn't fix everything
<dbarth> rickspencer3: you might want to try the latest runtime API which was made available to html5 app devs
<rickspencer3> dbarth, ok, my next step will be sound menu integration
<dbarth> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.04/RuntimeApi.RuntimeApi/
<rickspencer3> I may ask for pointers
<rickspencer3> omg, this upgrade is taking *forever*4
<dbarth> rickspencer3: hmm, not on touch though, we're not plugged into the media hub yet
<rickspencer3> dbarth, oh? I can't add sound menu integration yet?
<aquarius> rickspencer3, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/javascript/web-docs/#mediamenu
<rickspencer3> that makes it easy :)
<aquarius> you should be able to integrate into the sound menu
<aquarius> your problem will be that when your phone blanks the screen, the music will stop playing
<rickspencer3> aquarius, I think dbarth just said this doesn't work on Touch yet
<rickspencer3> aquarius, oh, it doesn't use the media service yet?
<rickspencer3> ouch
<aquarius> but that's not anything that you can fix; that's for dbarth and chrisccoulson to fix in Oxide so that it talks to the media hub :)
<rickspencer3> that's seriously ouch
<aquarius> I might be wron
<dbarth> cause we couldn't pass the stream yet
<aquarius> wrong
<aquarius> don't listen to me, listen to a bald French guy instead :P
<dbarth> or 2 ;)
<rickspencer3> dbarth, I assume that fixing this is on your roadmap?
<dbarth> yes, now we have the underlying support
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> dbarth, if I put my app in the store now, will it just magically start wokring when that support is added?
 * rickspencer3 likes magic
<dbarth> just discussing it on hangout with alex-abreu
<dbarth> trying to make it magic
<dbarth> currently on the desktop it's explicit, so would require some hints
<dbarth> but now we think that as soon as you have a stream that goes via media hub
<dbarth> *that* part could be implicit, and hence be there magically for you
<dbarth> ie., for the stream, play/pause, that could be transparent
<rickspencer3> dbarth, oh wow
<dbarth> next/prev action suppotr should still require explicit instructions in your app
<rickspencer3> ah, that makes sense
<rickspencer3> I'll skip the menu integration for now then :)
<dbarth> rickspencer3: is that a new app? i was following the scope dev you were doing lately
<rickspencer3> dbarth, sorry, I missed something, not certain what you are asking about
<dbarth> rickspencer3: if the sample app you're doing is something you share on g+ the way you did with the scopes
<rickspencer3> dbarth, well, I might do a little write up of this web-app
<dbarth> rickspencer3: this way we can use that as a "user story" to guide our devs on the html5 stack
<rickspencer3> but when said and done, there's not much to it
<dbarth> map your use cases first
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, thoughts?
<rickspencer3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7353439/
<daker> rickspencer3: you need to install oxide-qt something package
<daker> rickspencer3: liboxideqt-qmlplugin
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> daker, I don't think it's that particular package, as it says it's already at the latest
 * rickspencer3 tries liboxideqt-qmlplugin
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> I mean oxideqmlscene
<rickspencer3> no love
 * davmor2 pictures rickspencer3 delving into a tophat, screaming abracadabra at his phone
<rickspencer3> hi davmor2
<rickspencer3> I suspect that I need to dist-upgrade to get new versions
 * rickspencer3 runs dist-upgrade
<daker> rickspencer3: i think you need to run it
<daker> AFAIK oxide is at 1.0 not 0.1 if i am not wrong
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> it's running now :)
<rickspencer3> I should have just done a dist-upgrade to start with
<rickspencer3> \o/ all works now :)
<aquarius> Can I disable the HUD in my app?
<aquarius> I'm experimenting with the bottom edge
<daker> rickspencer3: congrats!
<aquarius> and when I pull up I keep getting the HUD :)
<rickspencer3> being up to date ftw ;)
<t1mp> aquarius: I think the app cannot do that.. unity8 needs to disable it
<t1mp> aquarius: cool that you are experimenting with the bottom edge. Are you using the Panel component?
<aquarius> t1mp, oh. :(
<aquarius> t1mp, not using the panel: should I be? I didn't even know that existed :)
<t1mp> aquarius: it is one option.. it detects bottom edge swipes and tracks how far you moved your finger up
<aquarius> oh really?
<t1mp> aquarius: pretty basic, but it could save a bit of work
<aquarius> I'm doing that by hand ;)
<t1mp> aquarius: that's how I did it ;)
<aquarius> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Panel ?
<t1mp> aquarius: I discovered a bug last week that got in there recently.. I fixed it in UITK staging but it still needs to land in the images
<t1mp> aquarius: yes, that one
<aquarius> heh. DIdn't know about that.
<t1mp> https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixPanel/+merge/217014 this needs to land first
<t1mp> aquarius: currently, when you move your mouse in the panel-area, it automatically fully opens (just like the toolbar for desktop), that shouldn't happen..
<aquarius> although it's not all that useful to me, because the contents and size change depending on how far you've swiped up, in the thing I'm doing
<aquarius> and a Panel has a fixed size which is predeclared, looking at this API documentation
<t1mp> aquarius: I have a tiny bottom-edge test program here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/+junk/vscale
<aquarius> I may have a look at that
<t1mp> aquarius: ah yes I remember.. on purpose I didn't tell people of the Panel because of that bug.. waiting for the fix to land
<aquarius> I'm not really doing this to actually use it, I'm doing it to try and suggest a different approach to how the web browser should work, inspired by opera coast :)
<aquarius> and I want to put together a working demo
<t1mp> aquarius: uhm.. right. I didn't think of multiple-stages of swiping up yet when I made the panel
<aquarius> and try out some bottom edge things at the same time
<t1mp> aquarius: I haven't tried opera coast, but when you have some cool new interaction I'd be happy to check it out :)
<aquarius> t1mp, yeah -- not a problem. I wasn't particularly expecting what I'm trying to do to be catered for by an out-of-the-box component :P
<aquarius> t1mp, once I have something I'll wave it at you :)
<t1mp> aquarius: thanks
<t1mp> aquarius: app developers can think of their own crazy stuff for the bottom edge, so it is near impossible to have out-of-the-box components for that
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> definitely
<aquarius> something like your Panel is a good starting point, though, I think
<t1mp> aquarius: when it turns out that there are a few standard approaches that work, we can put something for that in our toolkit
<rickspencer3> dbarth, when I am making my webapp I need to create a manifest.json file before I use click build?
<rickspencer3> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<aquarius> and if lots of people start doing things similar to what I'm doing here, then a MultiPanePanel component would be an obvious next step
<rickspencer3> beuno, wow, auto scanning ftw
<popey> rickspencer3: you sure about m.phishtracks.com ?
<popey> it doesn't load here
<popey> Host m.phishtracks.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<dbarth> rickspencer3: yes, like any normal app
<dbarth> rickspencer3: qtc should have done it for you already
<dbarth> you need the webview policy_group in particular
<dbarth> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<dbarth> rickspencer3: are you doing a local html5 app, or just wrapping a website (ie a "webapp") ?
<dbarth> kyleN: ^^ is there still a page on d.u.c which makes the difference between the 2?
<kyleN> dbarth, are you referring to webapps v html5 apps?
<kyleN> dbarth: currently there is a top level section called "web"
<kyleN> I think the intention of this is to cover webapps
<kyleN> I think this 'web' content needs to be clarified.
<kyleN> for example just hours ago I filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1313769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1313769 in Ubuntu App Developer site "web landing page unclear on what a web app is" [Undecided,New]
<kyleN> that subject is separate from html5 apps on the dev portal
<dbarth> kyleN: totally
<kyleN> they are covered under apps/html-5: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/
<rpadovani> Hey all :-) There is a simple way to close a popup dialog outsidethe dialog itself?
<beuno> rickspencer3, indeed!
<kyleN> dbarth, perhaps we can meet to discusses what the webapps content really should be
<dbarth> kyleN: during the weekly tomorrow, that sounds like a good way to restart
<dbarth> planning updates to the online docs
<kyleN> OK, see you then dbarth
<rickspencer3> beuno, hey, I'm having a weird effect with the web app I just published
<beuno> rickspencer3, tell me more
<rickspencer3> so, when I run it, I get an error in a browser window
<rickspencer3> that says that m.phishtracks.com is not availble
<rickspencer3> but I never told it to look at m. anything
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if I screwed something up somewhere in my package
<beuno> rickspencer3, can you pastebin the manifest file?
<rickspencer3> beuno, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7354190/
<beuno> jdstrand, do you have any clues as to what to look at?
<beuno> it looks fine, although I forget what the policy for webapps and their urls are
<rickspencer3> beuno, they are in the desktop file, I think
<rickspencer3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7354203/
<beuno> rickspencer3, does it look sane there?  you may be getting redirected due to the user agent?
<jdstrand> sounds like a redirect is happening
<jdstrand> what is the contents of the desktop file?
<jdstrand> ah
<rickspencer3> ffs
<rickspencer3> jdstrand,
<rickspencer3> beuno,
<rickspencer3> nm
<rickspencer3> I cannot believe I did this
<rickspencer3> let me make an update
<jdstrand> ok
 * beuno sits back down
<jdstrand> beuno: hey, I was just about to ask you
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, beuno I think I never saved the file in QtCreator :(
<jdstrand> beuno: used to be when the device downloaded a click package, it was saved in .local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads
<rickspencer3> because it doesn't have a run button for web apps
<jdstrand> beuno: that doesn't seem to happen any more. How can I download an app so that I have the click package? (really, I don't care about the phone at this point-- I want the trip advisor app for a change I am making to the review scripts)
 * beuno is wrapping up a call
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: jdstrand I got disconnected while seeing this, but if this autosave is not yours, then something is forcing the m http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354251/
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, yeah, so it was because I didn't save the file in QtCreator
 * rickspencer3 dope slaps self
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, I was testing it on my desktop by pasting the exec line into a terminal
<sergiusens> well at least it's solved :-)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, "solved"
<beuno> jdstrand, sorry, I don't follow. You download from the phone's browser?
<jdstrand> beuno: I was looking for the trip advisor click package. I had downloaded it on my phone at some point in the past. I can't find the click any more on my device
<beuno> jdstrand, ah, mandel would know about the download manager
<jdstrand> beuno: (I installed it via the scope)
<beuno> ah, installed!
<beuno> jdstrand, image 303?
<jdstrand> beuno: if it isn't on the device any more, how can I find and download it from the store
<jdstrand> ?
<beuno> jdstrand, searching from the scope doesn't do it?
<jdstrand> beuno: it isn't a preinstall
<jdstrand> beuno: sorry, I want the actual click package file so I can run the review scripts on it
<hakermania> Is there any way to have a dependent package and and run code in your application only if this package is available?
<beuno> aah
<beuno> jdstrand, is it the same if I give you a link to download it?
<jdstrand> beuno: that would unblock me, yes.
<hakermania> For example, I want to make unity support for kdenlive, but it will be weird a KDE application to depend on libunity. So it could be a suggested package. Using libunity.h would demand to build against libunity-dev and thus libunity's so files will be a direct package dependency.
<hakermania> Is there any way to overcome this?
<jdstrand> though, it would be nice if I could snag these things on my own without having to ping you
<beuno> jdstrand, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/252/
<jdstrand> thanks
<beuno> jdstrand, you will be able to soon
<beuno> jdstrand, with the appstore website
<jdstrand> ok, cool
<jdstrand> I thought that might be the case
<gerlowskija> Has anyone noticed the Reminders App creating empty notes at times.  I'm seeing it on my Desktop.  I'll have a Note open in the app for editing, and every 20 seconds or so a new 'Untitled' note appears in the sidebar
<gerlowskija> Maybe my touchpad is overly sensitive though and it's just driving me nuts.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-29
<gerlowskija> To (maybe) answer my own question, it looks related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1298057.  Though there's already a commit to fix this issue, so maybe what I'm seeing is unrelated.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298057 in Ubuntu Reminders app "adding a note in reminders app does not let you enter data in it but just adds an untitled one" [Critical,Fix committed]
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning all
<dpm> morning justCarakas
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am getting this error
<Aki-Thinkpad> *** Error in `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene': double free or corruption (out): 0x00007fff3c8bf520 ***
<mihir> good morning :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am a bit lost as to what exactly that means
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am using qfile, and this is an error that will happen if I use my function 2 or 3 times.
<justCarakas> any news on the app showdown ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> 0x7ffff5e41e4f  <+0x000f>         mov    (%rax),%ecx
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I might as well enter the app showdown; it can be any app right?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: the app showdown is already over, we are just waiting for the reults
<Aki-Thinkpad> ;_;
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah well, I would not have been ready in time
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: maybe next time you can join :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> You think the judges would be excited about a gnu-apl based calculator?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Formal Logic array programming ftw!
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: it's rather fun, only the waiting for the results is nerve wracking
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: the apps had to be QML or HTML5
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, yap; mine is... well it executes a system command
<Aki-Thinkpad> but its written in qml; still fine right?
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, oh what did you enter btw?
<justCarakas> BE Mobile
<justCarakas> justcarakas.wordpress.com/
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh yah that's right
<Aki-Thinkpad> very important app :)
<justCarakas> for the belgian people yes :)
<justCarakas> but I don't know if that is wide enough :)
<justCarakas> I know that I wouldn't switch without it
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha
<Aki-Thinkpad> buy a bicycle!
<Aki-Thinkpad> I wonder if I should make that application called $100; the app you buy just so you can say that you bought it, and it has your name right beside it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> err
<Aki-Thinkpad> entered into a database*
<mihir> renato: ping
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: no need to buy one, I got one from work :)
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: not sure if that would work :p
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, it actually used to be a famous iphone app; I think it got removed
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: yea, but I don't think people here will be willing to spend money on that unless it is to fund a project
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, were talking about apple users here.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ;)
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: ow :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> this is giving me a crash; any ideas?
<Aki-Thinkpad> 	Q_INVOKABLE QString writeAPLScript(const QString &inputText);
<Aki-Thinkpad> I suspect it has to do with the &, but I do not know.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Bah! I do not understand this error ~:/
<dpm> hi mihir, would you mind looking at this branch, and see if the issues you were pointing out have been addressed?
<dpm> mihir, https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-copypaste/+merge/210932
<dpm> thanks!
<mihir> dpm: looking
<dpm> rpadovani, thanks a lot for the online accounts branch in Reminders! We've now only got 2 important branches to land in reminders, which is quite cool. If you've got time, could you look into mzanetti's comment about what needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/18Mar14/+merge/211545 ?
<dpm> thanks!
<mihir> dpm: approved :)
<mihir> popey: thanks for testing on device :)
<popey> np ☻
<dpm> excellent, thanks mihir! Top-approved as well?
<mihir> dpm: yes :)
<aquarius> t1mp, https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StuartLangridge/posts/SLQoXZ9yMki is what I was playing with on the bottom edge
<dpm> mihir, \o/
<mihir> popey: should we go ahead with extra functionalities ?
<mihir> or we need design inputs ?
<popey> We can move forward with advanced functions, we need to make sure we have tests and they pass
<mihir> popey: okay sure then , i'll test most of them and assuming we'll use this design, and in between we can get some design inputs let us know :)
<t1mp> aquarius: interesting. I didn't see the opera app yet
<t1mp> aquarius: did you see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQOI6kXmejo ?
<aquarius> t1mp, if you've got an iPhone, try opera coast. It is very very cool.
<aquarius> if not, look at a video of it ;)
<t1mp> ah now I realize why I didn't see the opera app.. I only have smartphones with ubuntu or meego on it
<mihir> popey: saw your comment, most prob this will be UI bug , https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-copypaste/+merge/210932
<aquarius> t1mp, yeah
<mihir> dpm: can you test this MR on device , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/limitFunctionality/+merge/211536
<mihir> it is almost done.
<t1mp> aquarius: I don't see the bottom edge swipe in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7VI-Xfslt4 but a button
<aquarius> t1mp, I have seen that browser bottom edge mockup. I think that having the url bar on screen all the time is dead annoying, and one of the big things I like about Coast is that that's removed. I'm not sure that "switch between my existing tabs" is as vital as "search for things"
<aquarius> t1mp, yep -- they don't have the bottom edge swipe in Coast
<t1mp> aquarius: I haven't actually tried windows 8, but the video looks to me like a windows 8 app on ios
<aquarius> t1mp, what I stole from them is the idea of fullscreen content (well, for us it's *actually* fullscreen -- they need to leave room for the button!), and fullscreen search as the primary way to get stuff
<t1mp> aquarius: try chrome on ios, the address bar goes away when you scroll (yeah, I have an ios device, ipad mini)
<t1mp> (since 2 weeks to edit photos)
<aquarius> t1mp, ah, you can try coast then!
<t1mp> ah I thought it was iphone only
<aquarius> yeah, chrome makes the address bar disappear when scrolling, like our header
<aquarius> until about two weeks ago Coast was i*Pad* only :)
<dpm> mihir, sure. I'll be done with calls in ~30, and I'll take a look then
<aquarius> t1mp, anyway, it's not anything like a finished idea -- it was so I could play with the idea of the bottom edge, try and handle "swipe up, then swipe left" differently from just "swipe up", and see how hard it was to use Oxide in an app :)
<mihir> dpm: no issues :)
<daker> aquarius: see http://linapio.com/
<daker> aquarius: http://linapio.com/portfolio/ubuntu-phone-browser
<aquarius> ooh, more ideas, cool
<daker> aquarius: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1311941/comments/1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311941 in webbrowser-app "Difficult to select text in address bar" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> yeah, I already know about that one :)
<aquarius> I liked Coast's philosophy, and it fits in well in my opinion with the Ubuntu goal of putting content front and centre and keeping chrome out of the way
<aquarius> especially the idea that the URL bar is not an essential part of the browser, just because it always has been
<dpm> nik90, when you've got a minute, could you look at addressing the last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/improved-toolbar-icons/+merge/216098 ? It's just a one-line change, and once done I'll be happy to top-approve and get it merged
<dpm> popey, down to 37 branches from the 45 we had this morning :) -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<popey> phew!
<justcarakas> popey: is there something wrong with podcast.ubuntu-uk.org ? I cant reach it
<popey> ooh
<popey> hmm, it's up
<justcarakas> popey: hmm must be a local problem than :'( was listening to the podcast
<aquarius> nope
<aquarius> http://isup.me/http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<aquarius> says it's down too
<aquarius> and it's down for me
<popey> no, i have the same problem
<popey> but the box is up
<aquarius> ah
<justcarakas> ow thats not good
<justcarakas> it was still working 40 min ago :)
<popey> hmm, i dont get it
<justcarakas> popey: have you tried turning it off and on again :p
<popey> try now
<popey> #blamephp
<aquarius> working for me now
<popey> ta
<renato> mihir, pong
<justcarakas> thank you
<justcarakas> now I can continue my marathon :)
<popey> site seems sluggish
<nik90> dpm: sure
<dpm> awesome
<mihir> renato: is there any change in EDS , for recurrence ?
<renato> mihir, these are the pending MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk/+activereviews
<mihir> because this code always return ONCE , even if it is recurrent http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359211/
<nik90> dpm: fixed it.
<nik90> dpm: Although I noticed the following line in debian control -> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin | qt-components-ubuntu
<nik90> dpm: do we still use the old name qt-components-ubuntu anywhere?
<dpm> nik90, awesome, looking and top-approving now! I don't think we do. I seem to remember that was the original package name for the toolkit back in 13.04, but no one longer uses it. I'd say keep it as it doesn't hurt, but don't add it for new packages?
<nik90> dpm: new packages?
<dpm> nik90, e.g. if the clock app were to need a new C++ plugin, we'd need a new .deb package to be generated to be installable in the desktop
<nik90> dpm: ah okay..I agre
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239 seems to have passed jenkins...
<nik90> s/agre/agree
<dpm> popey, indeed, psivaa helped me on that this morning
<dpm> I just need a human review and approval :)
<dpm> renato, for your two calendar branches, could you look into the latest comment and also why are they failing on Jenkins? I.e.
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311111/+merge/217286
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311125/+merge/217251
<popey> oof, dpm it fails to build here...
<popey> E: ubuntu-filemanager-app source: not-binnmuable-all-depends-any ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot -> ubuntu-filemanager-app
<popey> E: ubuntu-filemanager-app: missing-dependency-on-libc needed by usr/bin/filemanager
<dpm> oh weird, I had fixed that
 * dpm rebuilds package
<renato> dpm, both mr meged with mainline
<dpm> renato, awesome, thanks. Now let's see what Jenkins has to say. I'm not sure why it was complaining on not finding the python module for the tests
<nerochiaro> ara: can you please try this and let me know if it makes things better for your camera issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7359287/
<nerochiaro> ara: just in case it's a codec issue and not a device issue
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i found out how to make the camera record in ogg format, but if we want that i need to change gallery to recognize these videos, at the moment it expects mp4 files (which is weird because for you it records in mkv format instead)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: should i go ahead and submit merge requests for both changes ?
<ara> nerochiaro, otp, will try as soon as I finish the call
<bfiller> nerochiaro: gallery can play back any formats I think, we changed that
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, i might be working on an older version, let me make sure it's the case with the most recent
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I verified it plays ogv on desktop
<bfiller> nerochiaro: any progress on the playback issue on a fresh install?
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay I have a functional application :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> happiness
<nerochiaro> bfiller: unfortunately i can't get my camera to work when using a fresh install in a vm
<nerochiaro> bfiller: but even getting down to the same plugins that she has on gstreamer doesn't give me that error. the other main diff between her sys and mine is that i'm on 32 bits and she's on 64
<dpm> popey, fixed. Can you please pull and try the latest lp:~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run to see if it fixes the build for you?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: hmnn, I'm 64 bit
<bfiller> and works for me
<ara> nerochiaro, it is a bit better, while recording the image is not stalled, but it is like recording a frame (and changing it in the screen) every 5 seconds
<popey> dpm: sure
<ara> nerochiaro, and I get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7359400/
<dpm> cool, thanks°
<dpm> renato, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311111/+merge/217286 now, it seems it's failing on one of the tests
<ara> bfiller, jibel was able to reproduce it as well
<renato> yes I saw, I will fix that
<dpm> cool, thanks renato
<nerochiaro> ara: seems like your system isn't fast enough to encode
<bfiller> ara: yes I know, pmcgowan was as well
<ara> nerochiaro, might be, I am on a temporal system while reainstalling my new one
<ara> nerochiaro, shall I try how well cheese works on my system=
<ara> ?
<nerochiaro> ara: yes please
<nerochiaro> ara: it probably does the same, if you ask it to record with the same codec
<nerochiaro> (ogg theora)
<ara> ok
<popey> dpm: approved
<ara> nerochiaro, how do I change the codec in cheese?
<ara> cheese --help does not seem to show an option to change the codec :/
<dpm> popey, \o/
<nerochiaro> ara: not sure, cheese doesn't work on my system
<ara> :)
<nerochiaro> ara: i actually don't think you can do that from the UI
<nerochiaro> ara: if at all
<ara> nerochiaro, yes, that's confirmed, I haven't seen any UI option, but I cannot see any CLI option either
<dpm> balloons, could you have a second look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239 and top-approve if you think it's ok? I addressed your suggestion of separating the feature of parsing the cmake file into another MP
<dpm> elopio, and could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/run-ap-from-out-of-source-build/+merge/217510 ? Also related to the above branch and addressing your comments ^
<dpm> renato, we're cleaning up the list of core apps branches pending review, and I came across this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/MutiEventOnSameSlot/+merge/216507 - there were some questions Kunal was asking you last week. If you've got a minute could you look at them, so that he can move forward with the branch? Thanks!
<ara> bfiller, can you assign someone to this bug, please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1312123
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312123 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "[desktop] Window title should't be gallery-app" [High,New]
<ara> bfiller, also, it would be good to have an ETA for the fix to land in the PPA pat set up
<bfiller> ara: ok
<ara> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> ara: will push something by end of week to ppa. have a bunch of changes queued up
<ara> bfiller, fantastic, thanks
<dpm> kenvandine, I'm probably going to use the wrong content hub nomenclature here, but bear with me :) Has the feature which would allow opening files from the filemanager app landed? Is this something we can test in filemanager?
<dpm> and is that the same feature we'll need for docviewer to be able to open e.g. PDFs?
<kenvandine> dpm, yes, it has landed :)
<elopio> dpm: I'll take a look.
<elopio> mardy: ping.
<dpm> kenvandine, oh, awesome. So what is it called, so that I can refer to it properly? :-)
<dpm> kenvandine, and also, what do we need to implement in filemanager and docviewer to start using it?
<dpm> cool, gracias elopio
<kenvandine> so filemanager could add our component for selecting the import handler
<kenvandine> ContentPeerPicker
<kenvandine> and the app that imports it would need to provide an Import handler
<dpm> kenvandine, great, thanks. Which API documentation can we use for that?
<mardy> elopio: hi!
<kenvandine> developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Content/
<kenvandine> dpm, ^^
<Elleo> dpm: there are also some extra examples here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/files/head:/examples/
<elopio> mardy: we are trying to test the reminders app. Is there a way to add the developer token to the account without doing the oauth validation?
<mardy> elopio: if evernote supports OAuth 2.0, it is (let me check)
<dpm> thanks kenvandine, Elleo
<mardy> elopio: no, it seems it's OAuth 1.0a
<mardy> elopio: so, at the moment the answer is no, but if you file a bug on the signon-plugin-oauth package, I can add that functionality
<elopio> mardy: ok, I'll add the bug.
<elopio> mardy: can you tell me how would I do it with oauth 2.0?
<ahayzen> elopio, t1mp, sorry to be of bother, did u see my resubmit? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/217338
<mardy> elopio: it should be doable with the account-console command line tool, something like this:
<elopio> ahayzen: I saw it. I'll try to get jenkins running the tests there.
<ahayzen> elopio, awesome thanks, FYI as i said in the comment i reran the clock tests and didn't get any issues either
<elopio> ahayzen: same here. From my pov, it's good to go.
<ahayzen> elopio, yey thanks :)
<mardy> elopio: mmm... no, the current account-console doesn't actually allow you to pass a dictionary of parameters, so that would also need to be changed (it's not hard either)
<mardy> elopio: do you want to do that from a shell script or from a program?
<elopio> mardy: I have a python module that calls gi.repository stuff, like account-console does.
<elopio> so I can pass the dictionary there.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/217171
<elopio> mardy: take a look at credentials.py
<mardy> elopio: cool! So, after line 98, you need to modify session_data
<mardy> elopio: by doing something like this: session_data['ProvidedTokens'] = { 'AccessToken': 'xxx', 'TokenSecret': 'yyy' }
<mardy> elopio: and I'm sorry that I gave you wrong info: OAuth 1.0a is also supported :-)
<mardy> elopio: so you should be able to make it work right away
<elopio> nice!
<elopio> mardy: I'm trying.
<elopio> balloons: ^
<mardy> elopio: you can also add UserId and ScreenName in the dictionary, if you have them and if the app uses them
<elopio> ack
<mardy> elopio: basically, you could use account-console to login; it prints on stdout the result it gets from the server, and that's a dictionary that you can put as-is in ProvidedTokens
<elopio> mardy: one more thing.
<elopio> I'm doing almost the same to add a u1 account to test the click scope.
<elopio> but when I click the install button, I get a segfault.
<elopio> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359835/
<elopio> this used to work like a month ago. Do you think it has something to do with the account, or with the scope?
<popey> balloons: looking at 91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2286/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_calendar/TestMainView/test_new_event_with_mouse_/ on https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311111/+merge/217286 ..
<popey> balloons: looks from the video like it never tries to pull the toolbar up.. any ideas?
<mardy> elopio: I don't see anything obviously wrong in those longs
<elopio> mardy: Apr 28 17:37:15 tangamandapio-desktop signond[24866]: ../../../../src/signond/credentialsdb.cpp 710 methodId No result or invalid method query.
<elopio> is that ok?
<mardy> elopio: though it seems that the "password" mechanism was never used before... so maybe the account password has not been stored yet?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, popey is there any plan for music-app to support streaming?
<popey> pmcgowan: Not currently.
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, that is as expected
<elopio> mardy: I think I'm storing the password: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/update_new_scopes2/view/head:/autopilot/unityclickscope/credentials.py
<elopio> on the test setup I'm calling add_u1_account, that behaves just as the add_evernote_account I showed you before.
<popey> pmcgowan: we did discuss it in the past, but figured it was better to have a single-use app rather than all-things-to-all-men
<mardy> elopio: ah, sorry, you are right, that warning doesn't mean anything bad
<pmcgowan> popey, I think thats fine
<mardy> elopio: the second time that you run it, it should not emit it
<balloons> popey, log says it indeed failed to open toolbar
<popey> balloons: any idea where it's going wrong?
<balloons> popey, this same thing happened before and the reason was because of the qml changes made.. I couldn't add a new location manually either
<balloons> I would check that first :-)
<popey> balloons: works on my device
<popey> balloons: in fact watch the video, the toolbar disappeared, on my desktop it doesn't
<balloons> popey, one sec, branching for myself
<popey> ta
<popey> balloons: hah! there is no toolbar, it's using a new look save/cancel button
<popey> thats probably why
<balloons> yes indeed
<balloons> just got to the testcode ;-)
<balloons> so there used to be an eventsave button, but it's changed
<balloons> so let's look @ the qml and fix it
<balloons> yep, one small tweak needed in newevent.qml
<popey> \o/
<popey> left a comment
<balloons> I'll leave a diff
<popey> ^5
 * popey hugs renato 
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ping
<dpm> balloons, around?
<balloons> dpm, yep.
<dpm> balloons, did you see my ping earlier? Could you review and (if it's ok) top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239 ?
<balloons> dpm, yes I saw.. I can top-approve, yes. Thanks for splitting it out
<dpm> cool, thank you!
<rickspencer3> hey, can anyone tell me where to look for documentation on download manager?
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, hi
<rickspencer3> I want to add car2go info to my app
<rickspencer3> I figured I should just copy it from you
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, popey https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/improveFirstRun/+merge/217485/comments/517798
<popey> thanks rpadovani
<balloons> popey, did you try https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239 on your device?
<popey> balloons: no, only on my desktop
<balloons> not working for me on device ... hmm
<balloons> nvm.. all good :-)
<renato> dpm, popey , autopilot test fixed
<balloons> renato beat me to putting the diff in, heh
<popey> heh, thanks renato
<popey> a worthwhile hug
<renato> welcome
<nerochiaro> bfiller: artmello: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-record-theora/+merge/217636
<dpm> thanks a lot renato!
<ara> nerochiaro, I saw you propose a change to the camera-app
<ara> I said that it worked a bit better in the small application, but still not well enough
<ara> nerochiaro, when recording, the image is not still, but it only changes once every ~2seconds
<nerochiaro> ara: that might be a problem in your machine, didn't you say it was a replacement one ? artmello tried it and it seems to work fine. he has the same issue as you otherwise
<ara> nerochiaro, ok, I will try with my main system
<ara> nerochiaro, thanks!
<nerochiaro> ara: np
<mzanetti> rpadovani: o/
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I don't think its totally out of the scope of this branch
<mzanetti> rpadovani: if the user creates 2 accounts while in the accounts setup and returns, your logic would fail
<mzanetti> rpadovani: anyways, not a big deal...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, on phone this is impossibile, and on desktop also if there isn't  the focus the signal is emitted, so the first account added has autologin...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ah ok
<mzanetti> rpadovani: anyways, the rest looks good
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks. In the evening I'll try to fix also the other branch
<dpm> thanks a lot rpadovani for looking into those branches
<rpadovani> dpm, no problem, I said that I would have done :-)
<dpm> rock on
<dpm> fginther, balloons, it seems Jenkins is still using the 'ubuntu_filemanager_app' config instead of 'filemanager' on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239
<dpm> can we get Jenkins retriggered with the new config to land the branch?
<balloons> dpm, that's something for fginther to do, though I wonder why it swapped back
<balloons> dpm, fginther ohh, lol, the autolanding job needs switched also :-)
<dpm> balloons, thanks. Perhaps because it's a different job run on top-approval?
<balloons> dpm, exactly
<fginther> dpm, balloons, the job has been updated and the MP re-approved.
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<mihir> popey: any inputs on this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1297739 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297739 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event repeat options should match google calendar." [High,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> the awkward moment when you are searching online for how to do something, and your own blog post is on the first page of results
<rickspencer3> not a great sign ;)
<ogra_> as long as the info on it helps :)
<ogra_> (i agree., the QML documentation situation is awful)
<ogra_> if you search something you usually find some ancient stuff from blackberry etc
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yeah, it didn't help so much
<rickspencer3> :)
<daker> ogra_: flood google with QML content from our developer portal
<ogra_> haha
<daker> so we need to work out the SEO of d.u.c /cc mhall119
<daker> to get our content in the first pages
<ogra_> well, most of the time i'm more interested in finding example code that gives me an idea how to adapt it for my problem
<ogra_> and thats pretty rare still ... on our portal
<mhall119> daker: we do?
<daker> we don't :)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, are there standard zoom in/zoom out icons I should use?
<rickspencer3> looking here, I am guessing not http://askubuntu.com/questions/289747/are-there-any-standard-icons-for-qml-app-development
<mhall119> rickspencer3: there's the ubuntu-mobile-icons, but nowhere that says "here's the stock icons available", though it's been requested before
<mhall119> and, as far as I know, using them as default theme icons means they won't work on the desktop by default
<rickspencer3> mhall119, ok
<rickspencer3> thanks for the info
<rickspencer3> I just grabbed some images from the web
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> I'd like to get a better story behind icons, for our app developers
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<rickspencer3> turns out that loading over 11K POI into a MapItemView cause performance issues
<rickspencer3> who would have guessed?
<mhall119> you have a lot of interests :)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, that's how many bus stops are in and around DC
<ogra_> move to a smaller city then
<rickspencer3> right
<mhall119> not counting the train?
<rickspencer3> ooooor, I could just fetch smaller data sets that only fit into the map
<ogra_> you could make a popup ssaying that
<mhall119> that's how I traveled when I visited DC
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I haven't added metro stops yet
<rickspencer3> I was hoping that MapItemView had some secret super performance mojo
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<mhall119> maybe Kaleo knows of something
<rickspencer3> just a little more code ;)
<rickspencer3> well, I strongly expected this would happen, I just wanted to avoid a premature optimization
 * mhall119 nods
<rickspencer3> 'night all
<elopio> I need help with qml.
<elopio> ahayzen or nik90, any chance you are around?
<ahayzen> elopio, whts up?
<elopio> ahayzen: I need a flickable with a label at the top
<elopio> and empty space, and then a label at the bottom, out of view.
<elopio> ahayzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7362655/
<ahayzen> elopio, put like a margintop of the height of the parent? or create a transparent object?
<elopio> that's as a far as I could get, but I can't swipe.
<elopio> the implementation doesn't matter. I just need something to swipe.
<ahayzen> elopio, hmm swear i've hit upon this before
 * ahayzen tries to remember how to resolve
<ahayzen> elopio, the contentHeight needs to be higher than the height of the window/wht it is going into
<ahayzen> elopio, and u need the anchor.fill: parent
<ahayzen> elopio, eg as a quick hack http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7362706/
<elopio> ahayzen: that looks much better, but I still can't swipe.
<elopio> hum, opening it with qmlscene I can.
<elopio> thanks ahayzen!
<ahayzen> elopio, np
<ahayzen> elopio, wht was going on with this mp i saw u started then aborted the autopilot tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/217338
<elopio> ahayzen: I ran it in the wrong merge.
<ahayzen> elopio, ah on the one not to staging but to trunk
<elopio> yes, sorry.
<elopio> then I ran it in the good one and cancelled the other.
<elopio> it could be that this cancelled both. Running once again.
<ahayzen> elopio, hah lol thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-30
<ahayzen> elopio, 'bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'staging'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."'
<elopio> ahayzen: hum, can you do an empty commit to kick jenkins?
<ahayzen> elopio, cool
<elopio> that would be easier than understand the arguments on the jenkins job.
<ahayzen> elopio, i've just pushed one
<elopio> that should do the trick, I hope.
<ahayzen> elopio, but do my branches get CI as i'm not in the sdk team?
<elopio> otherwise, I'll ask ci.
<ahayzen> elopio, usually t 1mp runs it for me
<elopio> ahayzen: they should, yes. I'm not on the sdk either.
<elopio> and my MPs get the jenkins run.
<elopio> unless it checks a different team.
<elopio> ahayzen: how do I tell it to fill all the anchors except the top?
<elopio> I would like to put a label on top of the flickable.
<elopio> before the flickable.
<ahayzen> elopio, erm can u like scroll it down?
<ahayzen> elopio, like add contentY: topLabel.height
<elopio> I think that's not what I want
<elopio> I want inside the main view a label, and a flickable
<elopio> and inside the flickable, two labels, one on top and one on bottom.
<ahayzen> elopio, so the first label would be static?
<elopio> yes, always on top.
<ahayzen> elopio, something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7362887/
<ahayzen> brb
<elopio> perfect :)
<ahayzen> elopio, awesome :)
<elopio> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/swipe_into_view/+merge/217696
<elopio> thanks to you, it's now done.
<ahayzen> elopio, ah cool :) just let me know if u get into QML issues ;)
<elopio> oh, I will :)
<ahayzen> hah
 * ahayzen wonders wht he has just let himself into
<ahayzen> elopio, do we know if jenkins is running on my branch?
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey anyone know off the top of their head, whether it is straightforward to get a keyboard key to correspond to a qml button?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Or will I have to do some backend work with signals and slots?
<justCarakas> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmmm, I am thinking the first soundboard app should be a RMS soundboard
<Aki-Thinkpad> "Negative in the freedom dimension"
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh; I should make all the audio files drm
<Aki-Thinkpad> and close the source
<justCarakas> Goodmorning Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, heya
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, got a question. in QML, lets say I am trying to execute multiple property changes when a button is pressed.
<Aki-Thinkpad> which seperator do I use ? The comma? The &&? The +?
<Aki-Thinkpad> They have all some times worked, but othertimes it has been giving me troubles.
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: dunno, I still have to start learning QML
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, it feels like a ducktail platypus language.
<popey> alex_abreu: you know we already have an RMS soundboard..?
<Aki-Thinkpad> popey, misfire
<popey> oops
<Aki-Thinkpad> but that is really funny
<Aki-Thinkpad> At this point, my program is done; I am just trying to clean up my code, such as seperating my components and eliminating redundancy... it is actually quite difficult.
<justCarakas> nice
<justCarakas> Looking forward to try it out Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, well I still have to package it, which I have never done :/
<justCarakas> I found it rather simple with my HTML5 app using the SDK
<popey> Aki-Thinkpad: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-03-17-114909.png
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh my...
<Aki-Thinkpad> Stallman would make a pretty decent santa clause
<popey> GNU/HO GNU/HO GNU/HO!
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha ha ha
<justCarakas> hahaha
<Aki-Thinkpad> Ah forgot to put in em square brackets
<Aki-Thinkpad> confusion === over
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: PONG!
<popey> hi DanChapman
<mihir> popey: how are you?
<mihir> popey: there are some issues with EDS version , so Victor is not able to test in his device , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/limitFunctionality/+merge/211536
<popey> great!
<popey> ok, will take a look in a moment
<mihir> i don't know what is wrong with it, some of the functionalities are not working now  which were working previously.
<mihir> popey: also we are facing this bug , not sure it is exists or not , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1314483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1314483 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Unable to edit & update the existing event." [Undecided,New]
<popey> t1mp: is https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/217338 on your list to review? It's blocking one of our music merges.
<t1mp> popey: it was some time ago, but we had unexplained gallery-app autopilot failures because of that
<t1mp> popey: no not gallery-app. that was a diffferent MR.. but something was failing :s
<t1mp> popey: anyway, I think that got resolved, so it just needed to be resubmitted for merging to staging
<dpm> t1mp, it seems it has already been resubmitted?
<dpm> against staging
<popey> indeed
<t1mp> popey, dpm yes, that's why I said "needed" :) I happroved this one
 * dpm high-fives t1mp and popey
<t1mp> popey, dpm if all goes well it lands in staging today, and in our trunk+image after our next landing (which is having some problems now)
<dpm> excellent
<popey> \o/
<dpm> popey, oh, the graphs in stock ticker now work for me. I just had to delete the data and readd a new stock
<popey> interesting
<dpm> well, they kind of work
<dpm> at some point they end up going blank again :/
<dpm> popey, oh, here's also a low-hanging-fruit one to review if you want to have a look, but I cannot do it on my desktop, as mediascanner (and thus Music) crashes with my music collection -> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/1314449-theme-icons/+merge/217709
<popey> dpm: you can't run music app on desktop!?
<popey> is this a locale thing?
<popey> or just crap taste in music? ☻
<dpm> probably the latter :)
<popey> maybe delete the mediascanner database and re-run?
<dpm> popey, I tried that but no joy it's a mediascanner 1.0 thing. I filed a bug about it and poked the mediascanner devs, but the answer (in my own translation) was "mediascanner 1.0 is dead to us"
<popey> delightful
<mihir> popey: can we push latest merges of calculator to the store?
<popey> mihir: we can. I will set aside some time a bit later today to push all the apps.
<mihir> popey: okay :) thanks!
<nerochiaro> fginther: when you have a bit of time can you please have a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-record-theora/+merge/217636 and let me know why do you think tests fail on otto ? the changes i made have nothing to do with the AP failures i see
<Aki-Thinkpad> woah, firefox looks kinda nice
<Aki-Thinkpad> and woah, the "Browser" works for the hud. wonder if ff is going to stick around in 14.10
<popey> zbenjamin: having trouble with qtcreator.. i loaded a branch and pressed ctrl+r, it says "could not connect to host: server key rejected"
<zbenjamin> popey: is your device connected and green?
<zbenjamin> popey: you can try to press refresh on the devices page
<popey> green?
<zbenjamin> popey: if a Kit with a device is selected there should be a small red/yellow/green circle in the icon over the run button
<zbenjamin> popey: it tells you if your device is ready
<popey> orange
<popey> what does that indicate?
<popey> i have tried unplugging and replugging and redetecting
<popey> it sees the device
<zbenjamin> popey: that means its connected but not ready
<popey> what makes it "ready"?
<zbenjamin> popey: what does the log say?
<dpm> popey, in case it all fails, I had a similar problem, and I could only fix it by deleting all "Ubuntu Device" devices in Options > Devices
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365453/
<popey> aha
<popey> i had 3 in there
<popey> deleted two, 3rd was green
<popey> same error
<zbenjamin> popey: did you have 3 different devices? (emulators included)
<popey> but i have a green blob now
<popey> i had 3 devices
<zbenjamin> popey: weird, can you please try to unplug the device and remove it from the options page as well, it should be readded when you attach it again
<zbenjamin> i wonder what goes wrong there
<popey> ok
<zbenjamin> wrong key somehow
<popey> its bitching my device has no network
<zbenjamin> popey: wait a few secs
<zbenjamin> popey: or did it popup a dialog asking for root password?
<popey> nope
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/U0JVwxg
<zbenjamin> popey: refresh, if that does not help reboot the device, i had a problem before that the network was not detected correctly and rebooting the device fixed it
<zbenjamin> popey: ADB is very flaky thats why the detection sometimes fails :/
<popey> Hit refresh, now it says "no devices detected" ☹
 * zbenjamin wonders why those bugs do not happen for him
<popey> i have 3 devices, if that matters
<zbenjamin> popey: should not, it should work to have multiple devices attached
<zbenjamin> dpm: didn't we have the same problem that it was saying "No devices detected"?
<dpm> zbenjamin, indeed, that's what I was mentioning above ^: the only thing that solved it for me was to delete the devices in QtC, restart it and reattach my device
 * popey tries this
<popey> zbenjamin: happy to share my screen over hangout if that's useful?
<popey> if you want to debug
<zbenjamin> popey: they problem is adb here :/ sometimes it just does not work correctly. And its even worse when a emulator is started
<popey> ☹
<zbenjamin> popey: for example no device detected comes directly when calling adb, if you did not restart you can check what the log says
<zbenjamin> popey: not the one from the device but the main log
<popey> well, adb devices in a shell shows it
<popey> Detecting device..
<popey> 04c770facfe7991f       device usb:1-1.1.3 product:occam model:Nexus_4 device:mako
<popey> * there is no device connected.
<popey> thats from the log
<popey> it lies ☻
<zbenjamin> i need to check that out , maybe some weird character
<zbenjamin> popey: try the remove -> restart -> attach thing
<popey> ok
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/uTkhhO2,RykGET7
<popey> two screenshots
<popey> blank
<zbenjamin> argh
<zbenjamin> what happens if you run adb devices -l in the shell?
<popey> there was nothing to remove, i unplugged, restarted qtc, waited and attached
<popey> 04c770facfe7991f       device usb:1-1.1.3 product:occam model:Nexus_4 device:mako
<zbenjamin> and it did not add you a new device?
<popey> correct
<zbenjamin> you have to remove the device from options -> devices in QtC even if its not shown
<popey> i suspect when i plug in, its too quick
<zbenjamin> the devices are picked up from udev
<popey> i see no devices
<popey> loldev
<zbenjamin> refresh also does not help?
<popey> what refresh button?
<popey> its all blank
<popey> started qtc from command line... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365565/
<zbenjamin> popey: wth, you sure there is nothing but the Desktop Device registered? I remember we had the same problem before
<popey> yes
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/4BGyztc
<popey> if i click that drop down there is nothing but that one line in it
<popey> I would screenshot that but lolXorg
<nerochiaro> fginther: nevermind my previous comment, I found out that someone had left these tests broken from a previous commit
<zbenjamin> popey: meh :/
<zbenjamin> popey: i have no idea :/
<popey> ☹
<popey> zbenjamin: do you need a bug filed for this?
<zbenjamin> popey: we have a completely rewritten devicespage in the landing, that will make sure the devicepage is not blank anymore
<zbenjamin> popey: would be nice if you can test it once the new device page has landed if the problem persists
<zbenjamin> popey: until then cou can try around with restarting adb and qtc it should work
<popey> zbenjamin: is there a ppa/silo with it in I can test?
<zbenjamin> popey: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+packages  but i think its utopic packaces
<popey> ok finally got it detected and green
<popey> still get Could not connect to host: Server rejected key.
<popey> this kinda makes it hard for me to do my work :|
<popey> oh, no trusty packages?
<zbenjamin> popey: you can try to clean up the ssh keys from the device and your .ssh directory, they are recreated automatically
<zbenjamin> popey: or try to reboot device if you did not before
<zbenjamin> popey: just remove all ubuntudevice_* key files, and remove them from the knownHosts on the device i think
<zbenjamin> popey: maybe its also something with the most recent device image, i can not flash it because i still have no supported device
<popey> will try that thanks
<popey> done all that, still fails
<zbenjamin> popey: still empty page and no device added?
<zbenjamin> popey: zoltan manually installed the utopic package on his trusty and it perfectly works, you can try that maybe
<popey> ok, will do
<popey> once it builds
<zbenjamin> popey: you just need the qtcreator-plugin packages
<zbenjamin> popey: ah lie, also you need the uitk package
<popey> uh
<zbenjamin> popey: zoltan just manually downloaded the debs
<zbenjamin> popey: and installed them
<popey> how? its still building right now
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+packages
<zbenjamin> popey: meh, ok they just updated it :/
<popey> \o/ timing++
<zbenjamin> popey: should be avail now
<popey> zbenjamin: k
<dpm> popey, I've got a conflicting call at the same time as the Reminders meeting. Can you do Reminders today?
<popey> dpm: i do too
<popey> the engineering call is at that time. we should move the reminders meeting i think?
<popey> zbenjamin: i wonder if it's because I don't have a device kit for utopic?
<zbenjamin> popey: nope
<zbenjamin> popey: did you install the package?
<popey> no, unrelated.. i test device in the device screen and it just fails to ssh to it
<popey> yes
<popey> I'm using the new stuff now
<popey> still broken
<zbenjamin> thought so, do you see a registered device now?
<dpm> kenvandine, yesterday we had a quick chat about what it'd take for the file manager to use the content hub to e.g. open a file with doc viewer. You were mentioning import handlers and after having read the docs on d.u.c I see no reference to imports, and I'm not sure I completely follow. Do you have any code examples that use ContentPeerPicker? What's an Import handler?
<zbenjamin> popey: did you try to ssh manually into the device? the log should tell you the local port you have to use
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, is it ok for you if I move the reminders meeting to 30 later?
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/f8cG2oh
<mzanetti> uh... forgot about it...
<rpadovani> dpm, at 17? np for me
 * mzanetti checks calendar
<mzanetti> rpadovani: wouldn't 30 min later be 16:30?
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, that'd be 16:30
<dpm> yep :)
<zbenjamin> popey: i mean on the shell yourself, it has to be something with the key, maybe the logs on the device say something?
<mzanetti> dpm: I have the unity8 standup there
<mzanetti> dpm: shouldn't be more than 10 minutes. so 16:45 would be ok for me
<dpm> ok, let's do a short one today
<popey> zbenjamin: alan@deep-thought:~$ ssh -p 10000 phablet@localhost
<popey> Received disconnect from 127.0.0.1: 2: Too many authentication failures for phablet
<popey> ☹
<zbenjamin> popey: ok now that sounds like the problem
<kenvandine> dpm, there's an example in lp:content-hub/examples, was well as https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer
<mzanetti> popey: usually deleting ~/.ssh/ubuntudevice* and making ssh-agent reload fixes it for me
<popey> ok, will try
<dpm> kenvandine, ok, cool, I'll look at those later on
<kenvandine> bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer/view/head:/hub-importer.qml#L104
<kenvandine> dpm, specifically there
<mzanetti> popey: ssk-agent -k
<kenvandine> basically it listens for onImportRequested
<kenvandine> and handles the transfer that comes in
<kenvandine> and, it needs to register as a "destination" with the click hook
<popey> nope, Received disconnect from 127.0.0.1: 2: Too many authentication failures for phablet
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti we didn't move all meetings to 16:30 since last week? In any case, I'm ok
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... not according to my calendar...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, just checked and they are at 16:00, I remember bad, sorry
<mzanetti> no problem :)
<zbenjamin> popey: thats the script we use to connect: ssh -i ${SSHIDENTITY} -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -p $PORT $USERNAME@$IP
<zbenjamin> popey: where SSHIDENTITY resolves to ~/.ssh/ubuntudevice_${SERIALNUMBER}_id_rsa
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://imgur.com/NIXB6Nq
<Aki-Thinkpad> its coming along :)
<popey> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366580/
<zbenjamin> popey: home come you still have so many keys in your ssh dir?
<zbenjamin> popey: did you try with all devices again?
<popey> i dont
<zbenjamin> popey: ah sorry, i has 2
<popey> i have exactly one ubuntudevice key in there
<zbenjamin> it
<zbenjamin> popey: weird, line 74 and 75
 * popey kills ssh-agent again and starts again
<popey> same
<popey> i have no idea where it's getting /home/alan/.ssh/ubuntudevice_0071ae7610994b1d_id_rsa from
<popey> that file does not existls: cannot access /home/alan/.ssh/ubuntudevice_0071ae7610994b1d_id_rsa: No such file or directory
<zbenjamin> did you try to reboot your machine? it should not be required but who knows....
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/.ssh$ uptime 15:26:46 up 10 days,  1:10,  5 users,  load average: 5.04, 5.06, 3.86
<popey> I'll do that later, thanks.
<popey> I wont be able to for a while
<dpm> popey, my call is running over, can you kick off the reminders hangout?
<mihir> dpm: ping
<mihir> dpm:  for all the event bubble we shouldn't display the description right . https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172944464/calendar_item.jpg?
<dpm> mihir, it should be displayed as long as it's not cut off
<dpm> so for example on the middle bubble there, where the text is cut in the middle, it should not appear at all
<mihir> but dpm wouldn't be a good idea just to show subject line in bubble ?
<mihir> instead of identifying cut off.?
<popey> dpm: sorry, was afk.. you moved it?
<mihir> dpm: even google calendar shows just time and subject.
<elopio> ping mardy :)
<elopio> I added the ProvidedTokens as you said and I'm getting the same error.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/217171
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366912/
<mandel> mhall119, first branch adding docs => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/app-developer-docs/+merge/217779
<mandel> mhall119, I need to talk with gatox for the qml docs + example but I have a strong feeling he is on holidays
<mhall119> thanks mandel, will take a look them
<mandel> mhall119, that is just for the cpp docs but is a first step, as soon as we have something decent from gatox I'll add the qmake
<mandel> mhall119, we do not have the udm in the sdk in the seed, once it lands we will have it in the img
<mhall119> mandel: ok, I still need to create the 14.10 docs section
<mandel> mhall119, great, that means that I'm just one release late :-/
<mhall119> :)
<justCarakas> if there are new things added to the ui for 14.10 will they also be added to the ui of 14.04
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-photo-thumb-progress/+merge/217727
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<elopio> balloons, dpm: please take a look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/cmake_autopilot_task/+merge/217791
<mzanetti> rpadovani: dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/loading-property/+merge/217792
<mardy> elopio: I'm afraid the marshalling of that dictionary from Python to glib didn't work
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I understand the code but I would never be able to implement it :-) I do a couple of tests then approve it
<mardy> elopio: try to build a GVariant a{sv} with the dictionary, instead
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no problem... Don't say "never". Eventually you'll get there
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap, in the future I hope to be able to do, not now :-)
<testnobody> Good evening everybody
<mzanetti> good evening testnobody
<testnobody> mzanetti do you know when we can expect for showdown results?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: btw. now each note has a loading property too. So we could actually show a spinner for each note too if we want. and by doing a "visible: !notes.loading && notes.count == 0" we could show a text like "No notes existing.  Please start by adding a note" or similar.
<mzanetti> testnobody: no, I don't, sorry.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mmhh, there is a weird behavior: when you return to a tab which has already loaded elements, there is the spin indicator for ~3 seconds, seems it loading something but nothing appears
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, it reloads
<testnobody> mzanetti it is a pity:( It is hard to wait more, that for 3 weeks(
<mzanetti> rpadovani: every time you change tabs it reloads the list to check if something has changed on the server
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you think that's a problem? I think its actually correct. But maybe we want to move the spinner to somewhere in the header or so
<mzanetti> testnobody: maybe popey knows
<testnobody> popey, are you here?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, I'm not sure about that: if you have a slow connection you have for a lot of time this spin, and you do nothing waiting for something that doesn't change
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but it could change
<mzanetti> don't think we should show a spinner while refreshing in the background?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, right, but mhh. Also, everytime I return to a tab the total time the spin remains grows up
<rpadovani> I have some errors in console: Error fetching note: "Default TException."
<rpadovani> EDAMSystemException Default TException.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, that's because of the bug that triggers refreshing over and over again I think
<mzanetti> rpadovani: comment away the two calls to "sort(0)" in notes.h and see if it improves
<mzanetti> rpadovani: lets hear david's opinion on it. we can change it to "running: notes.loading && notes.count == 0" to only make it appear the first time
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no no, I prefer this one, after the fix of the bug of refresh should be good, I prefer to know if something works in background
<popey> testnobody: no, sorry, just about to go afk
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I approve it with a comment, but wait for dpm to top-approve, is it ok?
<popey> testnobody: results will be out soon, dholbach and dpm are working on it.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: sure, works for me
<dholbach> yep
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, thanks for the branch. What's the next step?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: tbh I don't know :D. But I think the blueprint should have some items. Need to do a review for the filemanager now. Will look at the blueprint afterwards. Feel free to pick anything you like from there
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sure :-)
<Guest94047> Chelenchiki
<rpadovani> testnobody, http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/04/announcing-the-winners-of-the-third-ubuntu-app-showdown/
<rpadovani> dpm, he's gabriele cirulli, not Gabrielle Cirully :D
<testnobody> Thanks, rpadovani.
<dpm> rpadovani, ugh, thanks for the quick reaction, fixed. Hopefully not many Italian people had read the post yet :)
<rpadovani> :D
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, which branch did you want me to look at?
<rpadovani> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/loading-property/+merge/217792
<mzanetti> anyone here that can help me building and running the filemanager app?
<dpm> mzanetti, I've been fighting with it lately, I probably can if the README doesn't help you :)
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> mzanetti, you'll need to set CLICK_MODE=on in the Qt Creator Build target
<dpm> other than that, it should just work: the build rules copy the plugin to the build dir, and main.cpp looks for it there first
<dpm> you'll need to install libtag1-dev as a dependency too
<mzanetti> dpm: it doesn't find the plugin here
<mzanetti> ah... hmm
<mzanetti> nope... still nothing
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, I'm getting a different problem: no executable specified
<dpm> that certainly was working yesterday
<dpm> and there have been no code changes since
<mzanetti> well, I'm trying this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~carlos-mazieri/ubuntu-filemanager-app/app-devel/+merge/216409
<dpm> mzanetti, try to see first if you can get trunk to run, I'm a bit puzzled by this after having spent quite a lot of time to prepare the branch that merged the plugin running on Qt Creator
<dpm> and now finding out it no longer runs
<dpm> zbenjamin, do you have any ideas where the "No executable found" error comes from in Qt Creator? I had lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app running until very recently, and now with no code changes I'm getting this error and it does not launch in QtC
<mihir> dpm: if you get a chance to test this https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1308001/+merge/217683
<mzanetti> dpm: ah right.. I've seen this too lately
<mzanetti> dpm: make sure that the correct run configuration is selected
<mzanetti> dpm: it seems to get lost in the latest release sometimes
 * mzanetti thought it would be an issue with his setup
<dpm> mzanetti, aha! Magic, it works now. I just had to select the com.ubuntu.filemanager run config, thanks :)
<mzanetti> dpm: quick question on the filemanager. It installs a plugin as org.nemo.filemanager. Is this a fork of the nemo one?
<elopio> thanks mardy. I'll search how to do that.
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, it is a fork. I've not been much involved in that app, and I originally thought we were using a slightly modified version of the upstream nemo plugin. Now I've realized we rather use a *heavily* modified version :)
<mzanetti> dpm:  I think we should rename it then
<dpm> actually, yes, that's a good point
<dpm> otherwise we're invading the original plugin's namespace, right?
<mzanetti> dpm: this branch modifies behaviour in a way it might make sense for this application, but kinda "breaks" it if someone else would want to build a file manager on top of it...
<mzanetti> dpm: yes... we would prevent the original to land in ubuntu without renaming it which isn't nice, but also misleading to others that might want to use our plugins
<dpm> mihir, great work on that! One thing I've noticed is that the dot should have the same spacing to the top and to the right edges as the text. Now it seems that the dot is closer to the edges than the text
<mihir> dpm: i just pushed new changes a min ago
<dpm> mihir, I'm looking at the screenshot from your latest comment
<dpm> I cannot seem to be able to start the app on my desktop:
<mihir> dpm: this is the new screenshot http://imgur.com/XbpqcvN
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7367989/
<dpm> mihir, that one seems ok on the right edge, but the top edge seems to be closer to the circle than the text (at least optically)
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, we'll need to fix that
<mihir> dpm: hmm okay , i have given the same margins though
<mihir> but still i'll try to look at that.
<mihir> dpm: also, if the description is too long, it won't be displayed in bubble :)
<dpm> thanks mihir, perhaps it's just me, but it'd be good to check it out
<dpm> mihir, awesome :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: wrong runconfig?
<dpm> zbenjamin, that was it, yes. QtC seems to now select the wrong runconfig by default
<zbenjamin> dpm: we need to fix that definately, but for that we need a project file format i can depend on
<zbenjamin> dpm: i wonder if i did the hack i had in mind for that
<zbenjamin> dpm: currently i'm working on go support in QtC, then i can focus on the other stuff again
<dpm> zbenjamin, out of interest, why has the new project file format has not yet been implemented? Is it just because of time, or have you been avoiding it because it'd diverge too much from the original cmake plugin or from Qt Creator itself?
<zbenjamin> dpm: well mostly because the project file format needs to be done in cmake, in a way that the build fails when not all informations we need are set
<zbenjamin> dpm: also its a time issue, we want to have some kind of go support before the sprint
<dpm> ok, thanks for the clarification
<zbenjamin> dpm: so we need to ship a cmake module, and i want to sync with the core apps team about how the file format looks like, i think we maybe should have a talk about that on the sprint
<dpm> zbenjamin, that sounds good. When you're talking about file format, what are you referring to? I'm not sure I can follow that with the cmake module
<zbenjamin> dpm: well something like  :  include(Click)  \n  CLICK_PROJECT_TYPE(SCOPE) \n  ADD_SCOPE_LIB("myScope","src/myScope.ini",SOURCEFILES)
<zbenjamin> dpm: i can then search the CMakeLists.txt for the mime magic CLICK_PROJECT_TYPE
<zbenjamin> dpm: and completely take control over the project
<zbenjamin> dpm: the Click module then sets special variables in the CMakeCache i can look for
<zbenjamin> dpm: the question is now, can we make the build fail if ADD_SCOPE_LIB was not used
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, I think I'm starting to get the picture, we can discuss the rest in Malta, it's nothing urgent now
<zbenjamin> dpm:  ok :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/no-network/+merge/217820
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wow, thanks, going to take a look
<rpadovani> mzanetti, Expose connection errors to the ui and show them to the user somehow
<rpadovani> Do you mean that there are works to do in the backend to achieve this?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yes. I'll make a new branch for that
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, if I start the app without a connection, then connect the network, it doesn't connect and I have this error when I change the tab:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368724/
<rpadovani>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368724/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: did you try to switch to another tab after establishing the connection?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap, when I switch to another tab I have this error
<mzanetti> hmm..
<mzanetti> strange
<rpadovani> mzanetti, when I switch to note tab is a bit different: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368732/
<mzanetti> can you reproduce this all the time?
<rpadovani> it seems it's only if I start app with no network
<rpadovani> If I start the app, it does login, then I disconnect network, then I reconnect newtork, all works fine
<rpadovani> Yes, i reproduce it 3 times on 3
<mzanetti> let me try again...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: now I have it too
<mzanetti> I swear it was working
<rpadovani> :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: try now
<sarnold> perhaps something for the stallboard https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bmf4W-WCIAAq4yP.jpg:large
<rpadovani> mzanetti, same errors
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah... just got them again *grrr*
<rpadovani> mzanetti, there is a simple way to compile and launch the app from the terminal? I don't use qtcreator to write code, and I have to open it only to launch the app...
<ogra_> sarnold, definitely better than http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/74232000/jpg/_74232217_naked-comp.jpg
<sarnold> ogra_: definitely :)
<elopio> renato: thanks for merging my branches!
<elopio> I was just about to complaint :p
<renato> elopio, welcome :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/loading-errors/+merge/217835
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'm a bit lost on the no-network one. It works most of the times for me, but sometimes I get the same error as you do.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, could be caused by a bad network?
<mzanetti> It definitely improves the situation a lot here, so if it doesn't break anything else for you, can we merge it nevertheless? I'll try to figure a solution with a new branch. the no-network one is required in any case
<mzanetti> rpadovani: it seems that the socket gets into a bad state containing partial messages in the buffer. I already flush the buffers on reconnect but apparently that's not enough
<rpadovani> mzanetti, for me it's fine to merge it, give me 5 minutes to test it to be sure that there aren't regressions
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no rush... you don't need to test it right now
<rpadovani> the night is young and I have nothing to do :P
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, if I start the app, disconnet and reconnect the network, the activity indicators continues to stay on the page (but the app is connected, because I can open a note). Do you think is caused by the usual bug?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, also, if I'm disconnected I expect that there is no activityindicator, but we can fix this when we implement frontend network errors
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'm afraid so... if the spinner doesn't ever stop, we never get a reply from the evernote SDK... again, I'll keep on investigating
<rpadovani> mzanetti, this bug is so annoying... good work, I approve and top approve the branch :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: cheers. ähm... which one? :D
<mzanetti> the no-network one?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no, the last one, loading-errors, but I'll approve also no-network if you are agree
<rpadovani> I think both works good
<rpadovani> *work
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ok, cool.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the loading-errors won't land until the loading-property one has landed. but that's fine.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: lets have dpm a look too
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, I know, I prefer that dpm takes a look
<rpadovani> Indeed
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you have the link to the visual design at hand?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EAokX1bXN5HG6B1MxxuYWiGbf3pjNdy7-h7aERBFk5k/edit
<rpadovani> mzanetti, talking about design, is it possible to change colour to the text in tab header? I tried with Theme.loadTheme but I have this same error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282766/how-to-use-theming-in-qml-for-ubuntu-phone/302009#302009
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I don't know. probably not, as its generated color depending on the background
<mzanetti> rpadovani: are you working on those designs for remiders-app?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, so we have a problem for the header, it has another color with this gray background
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/newDesign
<rpadovani> mzanetti, it's a while I don't work on it because I worked for a big exhibition here in Italy
<mzanetti> ah ok. cool
<mzanetti> is there anything I should/can do without stepping on your toes?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: oops. sorry... didn't know you started with the "no notes" labels too
<rpadovani> mzanetti, np, you were fast :P
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, for the design? I worked only on notes page, so if you want you can do reminder page and propose a merge, as you wish
<rpadovani> I have two exams on monday and tuesday, then I hope to have time to finish the new design, I did so little in last times ...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: how did you determine the colors?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, oh, right: for now I only assigned to the first note the first color and so on, also because I didn't see on Evernote a way to change the color to a notebook
<rpadovani> mzanetti, we can assign at each note in each notebooks the same color, but it can be variable if the first notebook changes
<rpadovani> (btw, there is a way to know to which notebooks a note belongs to?)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: each note should have a notebookGuid
<mzanetti> rpadovani: we can probably safe a map of notebookGuids and colors. whenever a new notebookGuid appears, just generate a new random color
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sounds good. We have 6 colours
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I would rename AccountPreferences into just Preferences and store the map into that QSettings file
<rpadovani> mzanetti, noteguid is an int?
<mzanetti> uuid I think...
<mzanetti> actually its a string
<mzanetti> but that shouldn't matter.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: should I prepare that for you?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, so, for now I wrote a function chooseColor() in NotesDelegate.qml, if you do a map I'm happy :-)
<rpadovani> yes, thanks
<mzanetti> ok
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'm going to bed, congrats for the big work today :-) See you soon o/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: good night
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-01
<justCarakas> balloons: I just created a website for BE Mobile, who should I contact to update the link on the post with the winners of the ubuntu app showdown ?
<balloons> justCarakas, anyone from my team. what's the proper link?
<justCarakas> http://gigapps.be/
<balloons> justCarakas, so the link should go as BE Mobile then under the description?
<justCarakas> the link of my name (jelmer prins)
<justCarakas> balloons: sorry for late reply
<balloons> gotcha, I'll update
<justCarakas> balloons: thank you :) I didn't expect to win :p
<balloons> justCarakas, done ;-)
<justCarakas> balloons: works perfectly :)
<justCarakas> gnight
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> Ui development is fun, but crazy, because there is always more you can do :p
<mihir> Aki-Thinkpad: indeed
<Aki-Thinkpad> mihir, what app you working on?
<mihir> Aki-Thinkpad: calendar,calculator
<Aki-Thinkpad> mihir, ah nice. Ive seen the calender, but its been a year since I saw the calculator. Any screenshots?
<Aki-Thinkpad> mihir, actually considering I am doing something similar to the calculator I am very interested in seeing how it is working atm
<mihir> Aki-Thinkpad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QJPfGHv-BQ
<mihir> Aki-Thinkpad: this is calendar video
<Aki-Thinkpad> wow; it is georgeous
<mihir> Aki-Thinkpad: :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Am I the only one who's unity starts becoming unstable the more I run my app from qtcreator
<Aki-Thinkpad> ?
<purencool> Hi all I am using ubntu 14.04. I have designed a layout in qt creator I want read a text file. I can open a dialogue and can select the file path but how do I open the file to read it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> purencool, hey there
<Aki-Thinkpad> what kind of app is this? Is this for the ubuntu-touch?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or is this a desktop application using just qt5 libs?
<purencool> Aki-Thinkpad, Hi. I am using "project ubuntu a simple C++ base QtQuick2 extenstion library  with tabbed ui written  in qml"
<Aki-Thinkpad> purencool, oh okay, so this is a qml program?
<Aki-Thinkpad> purencool, alright, well you already did the first step properly
<Aki-Thinkpad> that was the correct project you wanted to use
<Aki-Thinkpad> purencool, have you done any editting in mytype.cpp/.h?
<purencool> Yes I am play around
<purencool> no
<Aki-Thinkpad> purencool, okay, so this is where you will need to program this.
<Aki-Thinkpad> purencool, sorry, having a conversation.
<purencool> cool play with the code I think I might be close
<purencool> playing blah
<purencool> got it
<purencool> thanks for responding
<popey> zbenjamin: trying that silo qtc package (having rebooted) and now it's mis-identifying devices.. bug 1314960
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1314960 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "qtc mis-identifies my device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314960
<nik90> popey: is thomas voss irc nick tvoss?
<popey> nik90: yes
<justCarakas> good afternoon all
<justCarakas> or wahtever it is at your place :p
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<nik90> t1mp: I provided feedback on your MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/50-headerTools/+merge/217586/comments/518773
<t1mp> nik90: cool, thanks. I'll check it out
<justCarakas> daker, do you know when I should get my email from canonical
<t1mp> nik90: your code seems fine. Do you have a simpler test program that exposes the issue of the missing actions in the header?
<nik90> t1mp: no not yet. But I will create one in an hour. Would you like me to create a bug report or just attach it to the MP?
<t1mp> nik90: where do you define appSettingsAction?
<nik90> t1mp: in the main qml file Flashback.qml
<nik90> t1mp: I show that action in all the tabs
<nik90> t1mp: https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback/blob/master/Flashback.qml
<t1mp> nik90: I am not managing to reproduce it with my own test programs
<nik90> t1mp: Did you use a loader for the tabs?
<t1mp> no
<t1mp> nik90: I'm getting your sources from git to test with that
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> nik90: cool app :)
<t1mp> nik90: on the Home tab it works fine, in Movies indeed the buttons are not there
<nik90> t1mp: thnx :)
<nik90> t1mp: yup..and the difference between the home tab and the rest of the tabs is the use of the QML Loader
<t1mp> nik90: I tried with                     page: MovieTab { }
<t1mp> nik90: and still no buttons
<t1mp> nik90: I'm still searching for the issue,
<t1mp> nik90: but you have nice, clean code. My compliments :)
<nik90> t1mp: wow thnx..I am always a bit paranoid about code clarity :)
<t1mp> nik90: good. stay paranoid :)
<balloons> nik90, for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1314533 do you plan to increase the wait timeout?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1314533 in Ubuntu Clock App "Test fails on mako #3 utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> I wonder what changed that makes it take so long
<nik90> balloons: me too..I plan to talk to renato about this..it shouldn't take this long.
<nik90> balloons: may be he can reduce it in EDS
<balloons> nik90, ok, sounds like a good plan. He should be able to catch why the delay is happening, maybe add a test for it
<nik90> balloons: yes..I cannot find him on IRC yet. will catch him when he comes online
<nik90> balloons: I don't want to change the timeout in the clock app before confirming with renato
<balloons> nik90, right.. We need to understand what the expected behavior is. As of now, 15 seconds isn't the expected behavior :-)
<nik90> balloons: indeed :)
<t1mp> nik90: hello, are you still around?
<t1mp> nik90: I checked your comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/50-headerTools/+merge/217586
<t1mp> nik90: the requested change in the visuals is something we need to discuss with design
<t1mp> nik90: I think I fixed the other two issues. Could you please see if it works for you too and comment on the MR?
<rickspencer3> hey
<rickspencer3> does anyone know how I should set the size of a Text{} using grid units?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, you mean the height/width of a Text component?
<kenvandine> or the font size?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, the font size
<rickspencer3> I'm trying font.pointsize
<rickspencer3>                 font.pixelSize: units.gu(2)
<rickspencer3> it just seems odd
<rickspencer3> it seems to be working
<rickspencer3> so
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<kenvandine> well, why not use a Label?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, because:1
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> like
<rickspencer3> Label()
<rickspencer3> Label{}
<kenvandine> Label {}
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I didn't know there was such a thing
 * rickspencer3 tries
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> from the sdk
<kenvandine> then set fontSize
<kenvandine> it isn't points
<kenvandine> x-small
<kenvandine> small
<kenvandine> etc
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can I change the font color of that
<rickspencer3> ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it inherits from Text
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> but it exists for resolution independence :)
<kenvandine> so a fontSize: large is equal to some value based on the GU
<kenvandine> but the sdk figures that out for you
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, doesn't really work
<rickspencer3> what the desktop considers large and what the phone considers large are very different
<rickspencer3> large is unreadably small on the phone :(
<kenvandine> humm
 * rickspencer3 goes back to Text{}
<kenvandine> large says 20px on destkop and 45px on a 4" HD screen phone
<kenvandine> maybe there's a bug :)
<kenvandine> developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.resolution-independence/
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ^^ for reference
<kenvandine> it has a table listing the sizes
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, don't know what to say
<rickspencer3> I got consistent results when I used text and gu
<kenvandine> me either...
<kenvandine> are you comparing on mako or flo?
<rickspencer3> desktop vs mako
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, imo if fontSize with Label isn't doing what you want, our sdk is broken
<kenvandine> because afaik Label exists to solve the exact use case you have
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<rickspencer3> I suppose it's a bug somewhere
<kenvandine> Kaleo, ^^ am I right?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, how does x-large look on mako?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, tbh, I'm working on the next thing already, and have a call I have to get to :)
<rickspencer3> bbiab
<kenvandine> understand... just want to get a bug filed if needed
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do you have a mako?
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, should be trivial to make a little test
<rickspencer3> it's entirely possible/likely I was doing something wrong ;)
<kenvandine> yeah, we use that in system-settings too
<kenvandine> i think in the list of updates available, it's using large... and i seem to recall thinking that text was small
<t1mp> nik90: https://www.dropbox.com/s/h23z0g29e4nxm8e/Screenshot%202014-05-01%2020.42.11.png :)
<nik90> t1mp: ooh awesome
<t1mp> nik90: can you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/50-headerTools/+merge/217586 if it works?
<nik90> t1mp: already on it :)
<t1mp> nik90: thanks
<t1mp> nik90: The individual movie pages need a title I guess.. otherwise there is no header and no back button
<nik90> t1mp: np. The new header is coming along nicely.
<t1mp> nik90: but otherwise the app looks awesome :)
<nik90> t1mp: yeah I was about to inform you about that
<t1mp> nik90: in Flashback.qml, you can set the source of the loader of the moviesTab page to something like this:
<t1mp>                         source: moviesTab.active ? Qt.resolvedUrl("ui/MovieTab.qml") : ""
<t1mp> then you don't need the onSelectedTabChanged
<nik90> t1mp: the reason  I didnt set the title is because the movie names are sometimes long and don't fit in the title. So there it will truncate the movie title which is important
<nik90> t1mp: oh yeah..that's nice..I will do that
<t1mp> nik90: right. I think we will run into more issues like that when more people start using the new header
<t1mp> nik90: I didn't have time yet to consider how to break up long titles
<nik90> t1mp: I also had that issue with the old header as well on the phone
<t1mp> nik90: the plan is to release what is done, so that people can start using it, and if there are issues we fix them :)
<nik90> t1mp: it is good to get the new headers soon since it will give us (core app devs) time to respond and transition to it.
<nik90> I agree
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey, I'm here, when you want ping me :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-02
<justCarakas> anybody else here who hase troubles install ubuntu 14.04 on a macbook pro ?
<nik90> renato: ping
<t1mp> nik90: it is 6:40am in brasil :)
<nik90> t1mp: lol..:P
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Is there anyone of the App Showdown judges?
<justCarakas> I'm not one of them, but what was your app qtros
<qtros> justCarakas TwimGo
<justCarakas> qtros: looks nice, gonne install it I think
<qtros> justCarakas just wanna know my score, bad and good sides of my app and so on. I found that it's very good practice - to ask judges after competition  about my work.
<renato> nik90, png
<daker> justCarakas_afk: i think you'll get an email from dpm(Canonical) soon
<justCarakas> daker: ok thank you :)
<popey> mhall119: if you have 5 mins could you please happrove some of these? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1315318 merges
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1315318 in Ubuntu Weather App "App uses old framework" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: PONG!!
<popey> how are you?
<mihir> popey: good.
<mihir> need suggestion on https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/advanced_function/+merge/212530
<mihir> on last comment.
 * popey looks
<popey> ok
<popey> done
<mihir> popey: thanks.
<popey> mihir: while you are here.. i filed a bug in calc earlier..
<mihir> popey: agreed :)
<mihir> popey: which bug ?
<popey> bug 1315362
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1315362 in Ubuntu Calculator App "App is scaled badly on mako utopic 303 " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315362
<mihir> the tablet optimized ?
<popey> no, nexus 4
<mihir> popey: the cut off of the last column ?
<popey> yes
<popey> it looks like everything is a little bigger than it was
<ogra_> just add panning :P
<mihir> popey: yeah i'll look into it.
<popey> thanks mihir
<mhall119> popey: on https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218033 why does the debian/changelog use raring as the release?
<popey> mhall119: to match the previous versions
<mihir> popey: how can i reproduce this bug on desktop https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1315362?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1315362 in Ubuntu Calculator App "App is scaled badly on mako utopic 303 " [High,New]
<popey> mihir: not sure how you can
<popey> mihir: in the emulator?
<mihir> popey: nope
<popey> nope?
<mihir> no not running in emulator
<popey> i dont know then
<mihir> i'll install emulator then.
<mihir> I see only two major changes between 239 to 247 revesion
<popey> it could be a toolkit problem
<mihir> may be , i don't see any change that would may have caused this change.
<popey> I'll uninstall the version I have and reinstall the one from the store
<mihir> popey: okay thanks.
<popey> works fine
<popey> (one from store on same device)
<mihir> ohh , but latest revision doesn't right ?
<popey> yes
<popey> mihir: r244?
<mihir> the widht right ?
<popey> yes
<popey> just a guess
<mihir> i didn't change that but couldn't reproduce it on desktop so wondering that may be the cause or not.
<mihir> same here.
<mihir> should i push mr for the same?
<popey> hmm, not yet
<popey> I'll test that rev on my phone
<mihir> okay.
<mihir> popey:  when you get time could you please test this https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1308001/+merge/217683
<popey> ya
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<popey> mihir: broken in 244
<popey> 241 is the next one down I have
<mihir> popey: it should be 243
<popey> i dont have it
<popey> jenkins doesn't build every rev
<mihir> 241 has so translation changes
<mihir> ohhkie
<popey> i could use bzr to get that rev and build locally
<popey> but this will narrow it down
<mihir> popey: if you see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/revision/243
<popey> broken in 241 too!
<mihir> popey: do you have 239 ?
<mihir> rev*
<popey> no, but I can make a click for that, one mo
<popey> mihir: broken in 239 too
<mihir> popey: if it works in 237 and not 239
<popey> well, this is confusing me
<popey> let me build a local package of 237, rather than using the month-old click from the store
<popey> if its broken using 237 built today, then I would say it's sdk or toolkit issue
<popey> aha! 237 works fine
<popey> so it's between 237 and 239
<mihir> but there are no changes i can see
<mihir> only 239.
<mihir> okay so it should be 239
<mihir> gotcha
<mihir> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/revision/239
<mihir> because of the window change i guess.
<popey> yes
<mihir> if I push MR , could you test it ?
<popey> sure thing
<popey> thanks for looking at this mihir
<mihir> in mean time, could you test this MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1308001/+merge/217683
<popey> doing it now ☻
<popey> looks great!
<mihir> popey:  here is the MR :- https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-edgecut-issue
<popey> ok
<popey> approved your calendar branch, nice one!
<mihir> popey:  thanks :)
<popey> fix-edgecut-issue works
<popey> breaks the window title though of course
<popey> (on desktop)
<mihir> popey: let me see how other apps are doing for window title
<popey> good plan
<mihir> popey:   i see calendar, it is  using tabs so tabs is taking care of window title.
<popey> ah
<popey> calc is the only one without tabs
<mihir> yup
<mihir> anyway popey i'll try to look at it :)
<popey> thanks mihir
<popey> have a great weekend
<mihir> you too :)
<mihir> we'll push that MR before we make a release to store
<mihir> also , will find another workaround
<popey> ok
<popey> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/dropping-letters/fix-1196865/+merge/218130 if you have a moment ☻
<popey> fixing a bug I filed in July ⍨
<mhall119> popey: I'm relying on you knowing that it's right
<rpadovani> popey, mihir o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/advanced_function/+merge/212530/comments/519442
<popey> mhall119: I tested both on desktop and device
<popey> mhall119: I even forced jhodapp to let me file a bug in media-hub ☻
<popey> hello rpadovani
<popey> comment left
<rpadovani> popey, I totally agree with you
<jhodapp> :)
<elopio> mardy: ping. I need you again.
<elopio> oh, it might be too late, I'll send an email.
<JoshStrobl_> hey bzoltan, you around?
<popey> bfiller_afk: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/qml-bindings/+merge/217250 is that likely to merge soon? it's blocking a long standing calendar merge also from renato https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311125/+merge/217251
<mardy> elopio: hi! I'm here for a few mins, if it's quick maybe I can still help
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Is there anyone of the App Showdown judges?
<daker> qtros: for ?
<qtros> daker just want to ask few questions :)
<daker> just ask
<bfiller> popey: it's in a silo for testing so soon
<elopio> mardy: well, I passed the variant to the session_data dictionary, and I still get the error 10.
<elopio> I'm not sure I got it right, as I can't find good python docs for this.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/217171
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7381388/
<bzoltan> JoshStrobl_: for a super short time, yes... shoot
<mihir> rpadovani: good idea :)
<mihir> that would be good enough to work with multiple developers
<qtros> daker are you one of them?
<daker> qtros: yes
<qtros> daker wanna ask about my app - "TwimGo". What did you like\dislike, what can be improved in your opinion?
<qtros> daker it's my personal practice - ask judges after contest about their opinion :)
<daker> qtros: TwimGo the twitter client, right ?
<qtros> daker yep!
<daker> qtros: i'll believe you'll get a all judges comments soon
<qtros> daker I asked score table, but no answer =\
<qtros> daker so I try to find out something via personal chat now :)
<daker> qtros: ok, i'll ask around for that, i'll believe they will send an email with the judges comments for each app
<qtros> daker what about you? No any comments?
<qtros> daker it will be great if you will name yourself :)
<bfiller> popey: can you test that calendar branch against this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-012/+packages
<bfiller> popey: not sure how to generate the click for calendar app with that MR. would be nice if jenkins spit it out
<daker> qtros: if i remembered correctly my comment was about design/user experience
<daker> qtros: how long the client will stay UP with twitter rate-limite ?
<qtros> daker do you mean API request limit?
<daker> yep
<qtros> daker it isn't my limit, it's limitation of service
<daker> yes i know, that's why a lot of twitter clients are dead
<qtros> daker as far as I know there is another way of getting data, via "modern" API, but contest for me was about porting, not creating new app
<daker> i see
<qtros> daker later, of course, it's possible to move to new API
<daker> qtros: do you have anyidea about this new API ?
<qtros> daker no need for any idea, just implement one method after another :D
<daker> qtros: no i mean a link to twitter docs explaining this...
<popey> bfiller: jenkins does just spit it out
<bfiller> popey: couldn't find it
<popey> one mo
<qtros> daker as far as I know they use term "Streaming API" for that
<popey> bfiller: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/calendar-app-click/ if you login there should be a "build now" button on the left?>
<daker> qtros: ah i see
<popey> 20:12:24 < daker> qtros: i'll believe you'll get a all judges comments soon
<qtros> popey hello :)
<popey> i dont think we plan to release all judges comments actually, we never usually do
<qtros> popey what about scores?
<popey> i dont think so.
<qtros> popey I mean score table...
<qtros> popey lol it's very sad
<popey> no, because then we get into lengthy debates with people about why someone got 1 point more than someone else ☻
<qtros> popey it means that I can't improve anything
<popey> well..
<popey> there are only four judges AIUI?
<popey> you're better off maybe blogging or G+ post with a video and screenshots and ask people for feedback in my opinion
<daker> popey: thanks for the explanations
<bfiller> popey: so I need to build it from that MR it seems? was hoping the output from https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311125/+merge/217251 had a link to a click
<popey> oh
<popey> sorry
<popey> i misunderstood
<qtros> popey daker ok, thanks, I've understood your point
<popey> bfiller: do you want a desktop package out of that merge or a click for the phone?
<popey> bfiller: in theory you should be able to bzr branch that and then just "click-buddy --dir fix-1311125/"
<popey> Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.256_all.click'.
<bfiller> popey: ah ok
<bfiller> popey: I kicked it off in jenks anyway
<popey> ok
<rdz> hi all. is this the right channel to ask about upstart job configuration issues?
<xhoch3> heyho
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-03
<vthompson> mhall119, do you know of the plans to keep core app support for 13.10, and 14.04 going forward? I see popey has a bug/branch for updating the remaining core apps to use ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1. Once this is done, none of the core apps will be updated in the 13.10 releases of the phone?
<mhall119> vthompson: that is correct, 14.04 should still be supported, but 13.10 won't be
<vthompson> mhall119, will anything landing in 14.10 be back ported to 14.04... like any updates to mediascanner2 or the new media-hub?
<mhall119> vthompson: I think mediascanner2 is on 14.04 already, I don't know about the new media-hub
<vthompson> mhall119, mediascanner2 is, but in order for there to be full support for the music app updates will need to be made
<vthompson> popey was going to check on how things were going to work from the PPA side of things for the desktop--we'd probably need a separate milestone/branch for our 14.04 and 14.10 development. But we also had items from the last UDS to check on if there was any way we could support both releases in the click store
<jianhe> QML programming, Is there any way/component to get cpu usage and mem usage?
<bip> hi
<bip> im currenty preparing my first package
<bip> what is the best way to put my appname.desktop file and icons into the right places?
<bip> is it correct to use the postinst script for that?
<bip> probably not...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-04
<turgon> Does anyone know if there's any apps for Touch that will let me use a Chromecast?  (like a Chromium browser port).  I did a little Googling around but couldn't find anything, so I just wanted to check.
<dmiller309> Qt question: I just found out that Q_ASSERT(connect(a,thing(),b,thing()); does noting when run in release mode. Is there a concise way to assert that the connection is made in debug mode, without having the connection compiled out of release mode?
<dmiller309> The StackOverFlow at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12573230/q-assert-release-build-semantics says that I could undefine QT_NO_DEBUG, but that's not ideal.
<dmiller309> I guess I'll just replace Q_ASSERT(x) in my code with X_ASSERT(x) and define X_ASSERT to Q_ASSERT(x) in release mode and (x) in release mode.
<dmiller309> All right, the X_ASSERT function seems to be working well.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Morning everyone
<daker> beuno: ping
<daker> someone is having a 404 page
<daker> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/701/extract_update/?step=about&cap=about&extract=1
<rpadovani> Mhh, I have a strange problem with QTCreator: for every core app, every time I try to run it, I have an error: Could not open desktop file for reading
<rpadovani> I tried to delete QtCreator config folder
<rpadovani> From terminal all works ok (exec qmlscene)
<ErvisTusha> hi all
<ErvisTusha> i have create my fist app using qt 5.2 and qt creator
<ErvisTusha> i have some problem 1. how to create a deb package ?
<ErvisTusha> 2. how to submit it to ubuntu app store
<rpadovani> ErvisTusha, why a deb package and not a click package?
<rpadovani> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/packaging-click-apps/
<ErvisTusha> rpadovani, because i have used qtproject ide not ubuntu ide and not know how to port it
<rpadovani> ErvisTusha, ah ok. I don't know how deb packages work, I suggest you to start from the guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<xhoch3> I have a question, I am not able to run a simple test app on my Ubuntu Touch device
<rpadovani> ErvisTusha, but I don't know how can you submit it
<xhoch3> it says QtCreator cannot set the process group (-1)
<xhoch3> I really have no idea since I am doing UT development the first time
<xhoch3> also, I have another question, I am used to Qt with widgets, can I develop Qt apps with widgets as usual? Or does UT only support QML based apps?
<beuno> daker, if they're getting a 404 it's because they're logged out
<daker> beuno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7395473/
<beuno> daker, right, so he must of gotten logged out mid-way
<daker> beuno: ok
<daker> thanks
<beuno> daker, I'll see if we can display a better error, or deal with it better
<beuno> thank you!
<daker> yw
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-27
<tk> guess not
<bzoltan> zsombi: are you here?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ping
<DanChapman> morning all
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: pong
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: you still could not log in?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  no luck
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: works for me
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  my core is on an ancient Ubuntu ... might be that it does not support the the same crypto lib the server needs
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: you downloaded your new creds from enigma?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: do yo get any specific errors?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: darn... server supports only tls1
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: uh oh , have fun upgrading :D
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: you could alternatively download a precompiled quassel from the quassel homepage and use that
<zbenjamin> http://quassel-irc.org/downloads
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: "This core does not require Qt or SSL installed and should run out-of-the-box on most current Linux systems on x86 or x86_64"
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: just hack you startup script to use the new binary
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  this one? quasselcore-static-0.10.1.bz2
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: yeah
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: if you use any dbms instead of sqlite and get a dialog that you need to setup the database, do not panic all your stuff is still there
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: there is a way to switch to the right db
<davidcalle> Good morning
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: still no luck?
<ahayzen> popey, is there anyone I can talk to to raise priority/get a milestone of a bug in ms2 as we've had quite a few people affected by it and it causes the music-app to not work correctly :(
<ahayzen> popey, its bug 1436110
<ubot5> bug 1436110 in mediascanner2 "Music with invalid year field (-1) in metadata causes mediascanner to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436110
 * popey looks
<popey> ahayzen: jamesh is on UK time this week at a sprint in London.
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, should this sortof bug not be tracked on that canonical-system-image thing?
<popey> we can add a task for that, yes.
<popey> but that's for release critical ones I think.
<popey> however.. "Please add a bug task for the canonical-devices-system-image project if you want to escalate a bug"
<popey> there's your answer. add that as a task
<ahayzen> ..causing ms2 to loop/crash and render useless to any clients...sounds slightly critical ;)
<popey> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<popey> done
<ahayzen> thanks popey :)
<popey> they get regularly reviewed. np
<davmor2> popey: okay interesting issue, in calendar the current view isn't updated.  So the meeting I was unsubscribed from, I was removed and readded, It shows up on next week but not this week till I went into month view and then back to week view
<popey> yup, you have to force sync
<q_> 刘老师在吗？ Is teacher Liu here ?
<davmor2> popey: when you say force sync you mean in the calendar view or with google?
<popey> davmor2: kebab menu, sync
<davmor2> popey: yes I did that, that is when it showed up for future weeks, this weeks view however didn't update.  I had to change view to monthly then go back to weekly for this week to update
<popey> vivid or utopic?
<davmor2> popey: vivid
<popey> sounds like a bug
<davmor2> popey: indeed I'll write it up
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1448988
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1448988 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Vivid: Current view not updated until view is changed" [Undecided,New]
<juzzlin_> Is it now so that I have to package my desktop app as a Click package if I want it to be included in the software center?
<juzzlin_> And this works only from 14.10 =>
<davmor2> juzzlin_: is it a desktop app or mobile app?
<davmor2> juzzlin_: currently click only works on mobile devices, the desktop store doesn't support 14.10 or greater.  So your .deb app will only work in 14.04
<juzzlin_> davmor2: a desktop app
<juzzlin_> so I guess PPA is still the way to go
<davmor2> juzzlin_: possibly yes
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<renatu> charles, can we get silo 8 released?
<charles> renatu, I'm happy with it as is -- is W opened up yet?
<charles> afaik that's all we're waiting on
<renatu> bfiller, ^^^
<davmor2> charles: you have the overlay ppa till w is open
<charles> davmor2, dyk what the value of "till w is open" is?
<charles> I was holding off because I thought W was coming soon, and I didn't want to generate extra work
<davmor2> charles: :)
<bfiller> charles: just list the silo for vivid and it will automatically get put in overlay ppa
<charles> bfiller, ok, thanks
<charles> renatu, in that case I'd say go ahead and aim it at vivid now
<renatu> charles, I do not have permissions for that :D
<renatu> charles, do you have?
<charles> renatu, okay, I'll do it :-)
<renatu> charles, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/BuildInstructions
<mrqtros> popey ping
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Seems that LocalStorage isn't working under 15.04 on device
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, so I see you updated the plugin a bit more
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, yah I'm reworking it quite a bit
<akiva-thinkpad> so it looks much more like an API than a daisy chain of functions
<mrqtros> Does someoe know why I can't use ".cache" location in UP?
<mrqtros> folder*
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, my build fails though
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10915146/
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> is this revision 13, or the latest from trunk?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, ^
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, still need that readme. You can see I'm just building it like a normal package
<akiva-thinkpad> (I havn't merged)
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ahh, rev 19
<balloons> I can rollback if needed
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, yah might want to avoid that. Also; I have not done debian packaging, bzoltan is handling that.
<akiva-thinkpad> so the way I'm doing it is building the project in qt creator
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ohh.. see, that's why I asked :-0
<akiva-thinkpad> using the .pro file
<balloons> still need that readmde
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<balloons> :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> will do
<akiva-thinkpad> in a few hours I should have a major revision...
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, awesome. I'll be ready
<balloons> in the meantime, let me try building inside the sdk, with rev 13
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, that should work fine
 * akiva-thinkpad double checks
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, erm wait, not 13
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, 16
<akiva-thinkpad> or 17
<akiva-thinkpad> yah 17
<balloons> lol, 17
<akiva-thinkpad> that should be the most stable one
<akiva-thinkpad> because I fixed that memory leak :P
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, sweet, I see the plugin
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, oddly though I can't select 'tools->autopilot'
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, thats fine; its supposed to be like that
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, once you open a project, it enables itself
<akiva-thinkpad> assuming there is an autopilot suite there
<akiva-thinkpad> so if you open up a core app, you should get its list of tests
<akiva-thinkpad> Also, if you go to Projects (The mode on the side) -> Run -> "Run Configuration:", you should be able to select one called "Autopilot", which should have a checklist.
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, right I opened a core app, but I'm not seeing it enabled
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> I do see autopilot in the run configuration. Anwyays, I'll wait for your update to try further I guess
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, interesting, did no tests show up in either?
<akiva-thinkpad> actually this is better; what core app did you use?
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll make sure it works. Many apps have autopilot configured differently
<balloons> I tried clock and calendar
<balloons> I'm happy to try the same as you
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, I'll deliver you something more stable before that. I'll just make sure clock and calendar are working with this branch
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<kalikiana> hmmm I just realized the new section style looks incredibly sexy in the messaging app
<kalikiana> now if only it could show my carriers' names instead of "SIM 1" and "SIM 2"
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, thank you :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, I pushed it, revision 20. It should have a stable menu system. No run configuration atm, until i reimpliment it, which should not be too tough.
 * balloons tries again
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, sweet.. it works, and it's pretty slick
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, yes!
<akiva-thinkpad> :DDDD
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, works with the HUD as well
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, can I make a suggestion though? Can you run the tests inside a sandbox? perhaps by default, or give the option?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, I should be able to get it working on a device too, if I can figure out how to do this in with command line
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, for the device, you can use adt
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, okay. I'll download the emulator (Still don't have a device ~)
<balloons> for the sandbox, you should use autopilot3-sandbox-run
<akiva-thinkpad> hummmmmm okay I'll have to play around with it
<balloons> that should be a simple replace from autopilot3
<akiva-thinkpad> oh?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, won't I have to get to the working directory on the device?
<balloons> autopilot3-sandbox-run -X, instead of autopilot3 run should have the sandbox workig
<balloons> for the device, adt is the way to go. It's also pretty simply
<akiva-thinkpad> Okay once I get an emulator setup, I'll give it a try
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, don't need an emulator for sandbox
<balloons> it will run on your desktop, just inside a nested xserver
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm ah
<balloons> try it locally right now ;-)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay will ahve to try this then.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<balloons> for adt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_tests_with_autopkgtest
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, am I supposed to see anything?
<balloons> if you run with -X, yes you will see it in a window. By default you won't see anything
<akiva-thinkpad> oh
<akiva-thinkpad> got it
<balloons> that means however you don't need to lock up the desktop while running the tests
<akiva-thinkpad> E: Unable to locate package Xephyr
<balloons> you can keep editing and watch them run
<balloons> sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, ah this is great
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, awesome. I think that will make the plugin nicer eh?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, okay ubuntu dev, what do you think; Switch it over to sandbox running completely, or create a bool allowing you to choose?
<akiva-thinkpad> way nicer
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll push it right away
<balloons> I would set it to sandbox by default for now (with it showing you the output). It would be neat to have it run totally in the background and output the results in the messages log, just like a build
<akiva-thinkpad> so should I bother giving a choice between autopilot3 and autopilot3-sandbox-run ?
<akiva-thinkpad> okay well do
<balloons> at some point it makes sense to offer the choice I suppose, but not worth working on for 1.0 imho
<balloons> people should just use the sandbox
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, works
<akiva-thinkpad> will push. Just need to remind bzoltan to put the two dependencies in
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ahh right indeed
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, what's the status of merging on there end?
<balloons> the emulator should work with adt btw.. the tests might fail, but you can check and ensure it sets things up and runs adt like you think it should
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, i just need to merge
<balloons> I can test that part properly for you
<akiva-thinkpad> its just unstable so I'll merge now
<akiva-thinkpad> was unstable
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, branch is up. I proposed a merge, but you can grab my branch
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, will do
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, so what about the idea of putting the output into the messages log instead of a popup?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, yep on the todo list
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, the run config does that
<balloons> what do you mean?
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> right
<akiva-thinkpad> what I took out. I'll have to check how I did it there. I think its easier with the run config, where in this case I may have to dive into the object pool
<balloons> hmmm.. ok, so I'll watch for your adt changes then and plan to test them tomorrow
<balloons> this thing looks awesome
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks :)
<balloons> ohh, one other thing. Can I run all the tests at once? DId I miss that option?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, with the run config, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> I can add an option in the menu, should be easy peasy
<balloons> It would also be cool to run all tests under a certain type.  Also a run config setting?
<balloons> so everything under testscreen.test_menu.*.. make sense?
<akiva-thinkpad> under a certain type.... interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<balloons> yea, you can break at any point
<balloons> right
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, the commandline doesn't support that by any chance does it?
<akiva-thinkpad> or will I have to do some trickery with QString?
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmm it appears it does
<akiva-thinkpad> hopefully that translates to qprocess
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I have some errands I need to take care of, thanks for all of this
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, right.. all native command line stuff
<balloons> cheers!
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-28
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: just ping me when you need me :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, heh sure
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, balloons tested out the latest branch yesterday. Seems to be doing well. I did a major rewrite making it resemble more of an api than it does a daisy chain of functions.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  cool, We will check it with zbenjamin too
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, moring
<dholbach> hi akiva-thinkpad
<Saviq> popey, hey, are issues with music app on arale known? (play queue advancing is very flaky)
<popey> Saviq: not that I'm aware of, can you file a bug if you can reproduce?
<Saviq> popey, yeah, will try to gather as much data as possible
<popey> thanks!
<dholbach> popey, do you want me to schedule the help app blueprint/session?
<popey> yes, I wasn't sure when you wanted that
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<dholbach> popey, I placed it on the schedule and pinged everyone involved - I might still move it around, but I guess that's OK still
<Saviq> popey, fyi: bug #1449460
<ubot5> bug 1449460 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Playlist advancement on arale broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449460
<popey> thanks Saviq
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, I forget; what are targets again?
<akiva-thinkpad> you got build configs, run configs, kits, and targets
<dpm> popey, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/lets-talk-about-performance/
<popey> DanChapman: ^^ fyi :)
<popey> dpm https://plus.google.com/u/0/116231235687734373591/posts/5EnJQjCFn6E
<om26er> Elleo, Hi! do you if Arthur will be working today ?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Can we discuss the "Ubuntu Help App Planning"? I want to know if you think it's best I sit in the IRC or participate.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, o/
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/ Hello! How are things?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, you should definitely participate
<akiva-thinkpad> its a lot of fun
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh just learned that !myBool() doesn't give false
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, ahah! Yeah I will, I just don't know if it's best for me to sit in the IRC instead of going on video or whatever. I don't want to get in the way haha!
<DanChapman> popey thanks! :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, the more the merrier, trust me
<akiva-thinkpad> if you get a chance to be on with stuart, that guy is hilarious.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Probably haha! I will wait for a response from popey to see what's best
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<akiva-thinkpad> I just sent "nick" my password
<akiva-thinkpad> bloody nickserv
<popey> DS-McGuire: any reason you think we wouldn't want you there?
<popey> :)
<DS-McGuire> popey, haha, well I will be there, I am just confused about how it works. Is it a G+ hangout with an IRC or is it just IRC?
<popey> G+ hangout + irc for those who can't make the hangout
<DS-McGuire> popey, Okay so I will join the hangout then I guess. I am going to put together what I need for the html classes so I design can be added so it might be best if I am in that, if that's okay with you.
<Elleo> om26er: yep; we're all at the sprint in Austin at the moment, so we're just starting the day, he should be on soon
<Saviq> popey, I'm trying with arale r26, and one wrong thing at least is track length (0:00) of the first track I played, was it correct for you?
<popey> hm, i didnt notice
<akiva-thinkpad> <akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh just learned that !myBool() doesn't give false -- rather it doesn't when I declare it locally and in the header
<akiva-thinkpad> doh
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Oh dear haha!
<ahayzen> Saviq, was the track length 00:00 for the first track before/after you started playing it?
<Saviq> ahayzen, where do I look?
<Saviq> ahayzen, it started at 0:00 straight awa
<Saviq> y
<Saviq> nowhere else does it show time I think
<ahayzen> What i see is when you start the app, it restores you queue, then if you tap the toolbar it displays 00:00 as the position *and* duration...then when you tap play it then gets the correct duration
<Saviq> ahayzen, I launched the app, got to an album and went "play all"
<Saviq> seems to reproduce reliably
<ahayzen> that seems to work for me on mako
<Saviq> but only the first time after launching the app
<ahayzen> let me try again ... what exactly happens?
<ahayzen> Saviq, seems to be fine for me .. but sounds a bit like bug 1438115 which randomly happens on mh2 i'm hoping mh3 has fixed this
<ubot5> bug 1438115 in Ubuntu Music App "Music App: Sometimes the "length" of the song is displayed as 0:00" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438115
<ahayzen> popey, do you see what Saviq is describing on arale?
<Saviq> ahayzen, popey, https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#
<popey> Saviq: what format is that file?
<Saviq> popey, whatever Cheese records ;)
<ahayzen> Saviq, magic :) that is like bug 1438115 ... but reproducible
<ubot5> bug 1438115 in Ubuntu Music App "Music App: Sometimes the "length" of the song is displayed as 0:00" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438115
<popey> no, i mean the music
<Saviq> popey, ah, mp3
<popey> i never see that. can you send me the mp3 (or full album) ?
<popey> or send it to ahayzen :)
<ahayzen> yeah that would be useful
 * ahayzen wonders if the person who reported that bug would have been on arale as well ... 
<popey> its possible
<Saviq> popey, ahayzen, put it under the same link, you can download the whole dir with a link on the right that shows on hover
<ahayzen> thanks :)
<ahayzen> seems to work for me on mako, popey can you try on arale ?
<popey> ok
<Saviq> it's likely a race
<Saviq> but 100% reproducible here
<Saviq> with different albums, too
<ahayzen> weird
<ahayzen> oooo
<ahayzen> you guys have trunk music...i have a slightly 'newer' one ;)
<Saviq> gimme
<Saviq> ;)
<popey> uh
<popey> yeah, same here
<mcphail> ahayzen: does the newer music app still hang if you feed it a faulty mp3 file? I was going to investigate further but won't bother if it is fixed already
<ahayzen> haha no ;) ... i'm on the /refactor branch with some other prototype code...but i don't think that should affect this looking at the code as we backported fixes to that
<popey> ahayzen: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-28-150511.png
<ahayzen> popey, :(
<ahayzen> mcphail, faulty mp3? it would probably be an issue in media-hub not the music-app .. have you reported this issue?
<Saviq> launching a song from scope causes the same
<ahayzen> to me sounds like a media-hub issue on arale ... maybe
<mcphail> ahayzen: not yet. Was going to investigate/search bugs at the weekend to see if it has been reported already
<ahayzen> mcphail, it could be bug 1436110
<ubot5> bug 1436110 in mediascanner2 "Music with invalid year field (-1) in metadata causes mediascanner to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436110
<mcphail> ahayzen: I think the mp3 files are blank alotogether: mtp crashed during transfer. I'm not going to have access to a device to have a proper look until the weekend
<ahayzen> mcphail, ah i see
<mcphail> ahayzen: for a start, I'm going to have to hunt through a couple of thousand mp3s to find the dodgy ones :)
<ahayzen> mcphail, hah ;) you may want to look at the mediascanner2 log and see if that helps
<mcphail> ahayzen: good tip. thanks
<ahayzen> popey, Saviq, i just tried trunk on mako and it is fine as well... can you try krillin/mako and see if you can get it?
<Saviq> ahayzen, yeah, flashing mako now
<ahayzen> thanks
<popey> ok
<popey> ahayzen: Saviq fine on a retail bq phone
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-28-151156.png
<Saviq> popey, yeah, likely a race that arale wins (or loses, depends how you define the target here)
 * ahayzen wonders if jhodapp has an arale to try/debug on ?
<popey> also fine on vivid krillin 198
<jhodapp> ahayzen, I do :)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, what's up?
 * popey updates krillin as it's 3 days out 
<popey> nice song btw Saviq
<ahayzen> jhodapp, basically the first track that is played ends up looking like the screenshot here https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#
<ahayzen> (no duration)
<ahayzen> but is fine on mako/krillin
<Saviq> popey, yeah, that album is real cool
<jhodapp> ahayzen, local music?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, yeah mp3s
<Saviq> jhodapp, yeah, you can grab the album from the same link
<jhodapp> ahayzen, ok I can take a look
<popey> yeah, i can't reproduce on vivid proposed on krillin, only on vivid-proposed on arale
<ahayzen> thanks jhodapp
<jhodapp> ahayzen, who's arale is that in the video?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, Saviq's
<jhodapp> cool
<jhodapp> Saviq, popey were you using the latest image one Arale, the one from today?
<Saviq> jhodapp, #26 yes
<jhodapp> Saviq, thanks
<popey> yes
<mhall119> bzoltan: beuno: is the new APP_ID format developer.project or project.developer?
<mhall119> because on a new project, manifest.json uses project.developer, but the Makefile uses developer.project
<beuno> mhall119, package.developer
<mhall119> then the Makefile from the template is wrong
<mhall119> bzoltan: zbenjamin: what's the correct project for filing bugs against hte SDK templates?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<mhall119> thanks zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> mhall119: whats the problem?
<mhall119> zbenjamin: APP_ID in the Makefile is backwards
<zbenjamin> mhall119: what project type?
<mhall119> qmlproject
<zbenjamin> mhall119: ah in the Makefile, that should be fixed already
<mhall119> zbenjamin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1449622
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449622 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "APP_ID backwards in Makefile" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> mhall119: are you sure you have the most recent version
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> I'm upgrading everything now and will try agian
<zyrox> Is a scope similar to a daemon, like running in the background as long as the phone is on?
<balloons> morning akiva-thinkpad :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, morning
<akiva-thinkpad> I tossed the runconfig in, its sort of working
<balloons> it's live q and a time, but then I have an idea to chat about with you
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ^
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, well do
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, you said you wanted a quick discussion?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, yea let's/
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll create a todo list on the lp page
<balloons> so, is it possible to not lock the UI when you spawn a test now? (since you use the sandbox)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, needs more testing, but it appears that way
<balloons> 2) Did you give adt a try?
<akiva-thinkpad> was busy
<akiva-thinkpad> so no
<balloons> 3) Could we have a separate 'testing' tab on the sidebar, like debug and projects?
<akiva-thinkpad> A mode... needs discussion with bzoltan and zbenjamin
<balloons> inside the page, it would be nice to have a dashboard of what tests passed / failed
<akiva-thinkpad> that might be what the Run Configuration should be for
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, yes agreed
<balloons> awesome!
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll need to impliment memory, which will be complicated.
<balloons> that's really everything I could want / ask for
<akiva-thinkpad> cool, I was also thinking of your other suggestiong
<akiva-thinkpad> -g
<akiva-thinkpad> Adding a menu action where you can enter a string such as "test_happy*", and have it run all those tests
<balloons> right
<imnichol> Is there an official tutorial for creating a static list in an Ubuntu app?
<imnichol> Hm, I think I found what I'm looking for here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Caption/
<mhall119> zbenjamin: updated to the latest SDK and still have the same bug
<keshav> hello :)
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, nice work with the QtCreator testing plugin!
<keshav> hi everybody , i made a qml music player named kmusicplay , its toally done in qml , i want publish it, anyone know what dependencies i need to add to control file ??? i added qmlscence etc ..
<keshav> am also using ubuntu components as qml components in my project
<popey> keshav: you want to publish it where?
<keshav> popey:  i want distribute it to ubuntu users i want upload it to ubuntu software center too
<popey> keshav: so maybe put it in a ppa?
<keshav> popey:  am able to upload it to ppa but what about if it will give dependencies error when the required dependencies are not installed in user's system ?
<keshav> popey:  how can i know what my app require to able to run ??? like qmlsence it require to interprete the main.qml
<keshav> popey:  any idea ??
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm thanks
<popey> keshav: maybe look at the music app, that's pure qml and builds to deb.. http://launchpad.net/music-app
<popey> you could look and learn from the debian/ folder in there :)
<keshav> popey: thanks for the suggestions :)
<keshav> popey:  checked the link u gave they are using cmake to build app and making binary ....
<ahayzen> keshav, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/debian/control
<keshav> ahayzen:  thanks
<keshav> thanks i got it :)
<keshav> ahayzen:  thanks for pointing me to the exact file :) :P
<ahayzen> no problem :)
<keshav> popey:  thanks for help man much appreciated
<popey> np
<bzoltan> mhall119:  sorry, what bug was it?
<mhall119> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1449622
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449622 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "APP_ID backwards in Makefile" [Undecided,New]
<akiva-thinkpad> Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm how am I gonna do this...
<nik90> ahayzen: hey do you still have the bug where sortfiltermodel doesn't work with u1db models?
<ahayzen> nik90, there still is a bug for it...i would need to deep search as i've got a new FF profile lol
<nik90> ahayzen: no worries, I am just wanted to know that such a bug exists..because I remember you bringing it up during the malta trip if I remember
<nik90> s/am/
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah it was for like multiple levels IIRC
<ahayzen> nik90, if you only had 1 level i thought it might work? or maybe not
<nik90> ahayzen: it didnt work for me some time back..ironic that it works with localstorage models but not our own u1db
<ahayzen> nik90, bug 1266529
<ubot5> bug 1266529 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Allow sorting results in a Query" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266529
<ahayzen> nik90, i've been wanting to move to u1db for nearly a year lol
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah I am slightly regretting not staying with localstorage since afaik there isnt a upgrade db option in u1db which I kinda need for the clock app
<ahayzen> uh oh... a manual version field?
<nik90> yeah I suppose I could do that and then go through every item and add a column
<ahayzen> :'(
<ahayzen> nik90, you should see our playlist upgrade code ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: I did see your localstorage db upgrade code and tbh that looks cleanly done based on the db version of the user. In fact I used that to help me upgrade the db in podbird
<ahayzen> hehe :)
<ahayzen> nik90, btw when lifting code for podbird you are lifting from lp:music-app/refactor not remix right?
<nik90> ahayzen: well I took it from trunk whichever that is
<ahayzen> ah the 'old' code ;)
<nik90> woops
<ahayzen> no worries the refactor is mainly restructuring at the moment
<nik90> ahayzen: so far I took only upgrade db and the card view stuff from music app
<ahayzen> nik90, you may notice the folder layout is much nicer ;) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/refactor/files
<ahayzen> nik90, ah cool that hasn't changed or stuff has been backported
<nik90> ahayzen: oh wow that looks clean!
<nik90> ahayzen: btw why do you still have a qmlproject file and a cmakelist file?
<nik90> just a cmakelist file should suffice
<ahayzen> because reasons
<ahayzen> idk actually
<ahayzen> maybe victor uses it :) haha
<nik90> :)
<nik90> but yeah this layout is soooooo much organized and easier to understand
<ahayzen> it is and files are slowly being abstracted
<ahayzen> so you don't have a few single files that 1000L+ lol
<ahayzen> nik90, Victor says "ha, because cmake was a pain in the ass and wasn't very well supported in qtcreator so the qmlproj file never got deleted"
<nik90> I wanted to tell you guys about that after looking at the music-app.qml..but glad you got time to get to that by yourself
<nik90> oh lol
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah we are slowly working to improve things...without breaking things :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-29
<liuxg> nik90, ping
<liuxg> how to get the attributes in javascript when using the "XMLHttpRequest" to parse the xml? I do not want to use "XmlListModel" in QML
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> bzoltan, kalikiana, zsombi - quick question: someone asked me if responsive localization worked in Ubuntu. That is: how can a text be displayed abbreviated in a form factor where there is not enough space to show it, and then it would display fully (non-abbreviated) in a bigger enough form factor. I'm sure there would be really clever ways to do this, but I guess an easy way to implement it would be to use Layouts and msgctxt to have the same messag
<dpm> e written in each layout, but with a different gettext message context so that each can be translated independently?
<kalikiana> dpm: hmm without having tried itxl, you could use the active layout name as part of the domain name
<dpm> kalikiana, what's itxl?
<kalikiana> That's me failing to type properly :-)
<dpm> kalikiana, still not sure what you meant, but I think having support for msgctxt would be a more natural way to do it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10937497/
<dpm> then you'd need just a domain and one .po/.mo file
<kalikiana> dpm: so what is stopping you from doing just that?
<kalikiana> Assuming South is the name of a layout here
<dpm> kalikiana, what's stopping us from using it is the fact that we don't support msgctxt in the i18n API, but I guess it shouldn't be too complex to add it as an optional parameter to the i18n.tr() call
<dpm> kalikiana, "South" could be the name of a layout indeed, but in general, it can be any string for developers to give more context on the use of that string
<dpm> so it's like a translator context message,
<dpm> and when you add it, you can have that translatable string twice in the .po file, which otherwise wouldn't be possible
<kalikiana> dpm: we have i18n.ctr
<kalikiana> though there's a bug about making it an argument to i18n.tr, the functionality is there
<dpm> kalikiana, oh, I couldn't see it in the docs - https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.i18n/
<dpm> out of date perhaps?
<kalikiana> dpm: it's vivid API/ 1.2
<kalikiana> still waiting for current docs to show up there…
<kalikiana> dpm: it's i18n.ctr("South", "S")
<kalikiana> or dtr respectively
<kalikiana> *dctr
<dpm> ok, cool, and I see bug 1417680 now too
<ubot5> bug 1417680 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Add context to i18n.tr(), deprecate ctr()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417680
<kalikiana> yep, we just noticed a bit late there was no need for the extra function name
<mhall119> zsombi: t1mp: changing a page's flickable seems to have unpredictable results
<mhall119> for example, I want it to be null when I have enough window height (on the desktop) that it's not worth hiding the header, but then switch to a ListView when there isn't enough height
<mhall119> so I used flickable: uReadIt.height < units.gu(70) ? postsList : null
<mhall119> but when switching between them, sometimes the top of the ListView is under the Header when scrolled all the way up, other times it's well below the Header when scrolled all the way up
<mhall119> am I doing something wrong, or is this a bug?
<t1mp> mhall119: best not to change the flickable. That was a temporary workaround
<t1mp> mhall119: in Ubuntu.Components 1.3 I added page.head.visible and page.head.locked properties to properly specify the behavior that you want
<t1mp> mhall119: stable 1.3 will be released with ubuntu 15.10, but we have an unstable version in our staging now
<t1mp> where unstable means that the APIs are not fixed yet
<t1mp> mhall119: also, I could imagine that on a larger screen we decide to lock the header by default. But that is up to design.
<mhall119> t1mp: ok, but until 15.10 I'm stuck with what's possible now
<mivoligo> mhall119: bzoltan: ping ping
<bzoltan> mivoligo: pong pong
<mivoligo> mhall119 asked me to ping ping ;)
<mhall119> bzoltan: mivoligo was having the same issue as me with the APP_ID in the Makefile being backwards
<mhall119> mivoligo: can you pastebin "apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common"
<mhall119> mivoligo: also, what release of Ubuntu are you on?
<bzoltan> mhall119: darn ... something is wrong with the PPA
<mivoligo> mhall119: bzoltan: 14.04
<bzoltan> mivoligo:  mhall119 -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+files/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common_3.1.1%2B15.04.20150421-0ubuntu1~0trusty1_all.deb
<mivoligo> mhall119: http://paste2.org/mj33syAX
<mhall119> well now, mivoligo has the latest version
<mhall119> mivoligo: can you test that the bug still exists if you create a new project?
<mivoligo> mhall119: bzoltan: I don't know if I still have the issue, let me check
<bzoltan> mivoligo: would you please pastebinit /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/simple-app-qmlproject/Makefile
<mivoligo> bzoltan: http://paste2.org/5k6DPYj9
<bzoltan> mivoligo:  it is correct APP_ID=%ProjectName:l%.%ClickDomain:l%
<mivoligo> bzoltan: mhall119: just created a test project, no issue there
<bzoltan> mivoligo: _PROFIT_ :D
<mhall119> ok, so it's still just me :)
<mivoligo> bzoltan: mhall119: I had that issue about a week ago when trying to add translations to Pop That Wrap. dpm helped me find what the problem was
<mhall119> mivoligo: right,and they fixed it in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common
<mhall119> you have the latest version with the fix, for some reason apt won't get me that version
<mivoligo> mhall119: are you on 14.04?
<mhall119> mivoligo: no, 14.10
<mivoligo> mhall119: well, you can just change APP_ID in Makefile for now :)
<mhall119> mivoligo: I know
<mivoligo> or update to 14.04 :D
<mhall119> bzoltan: so you can mark my bug as fix released, and I'll just fix my apt at some point
<mhall119> mivoligo: or 15.04 :)
<mivoligo> :)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  Ok, that is what we will do <- zbenjamin ^
<bzoltan> mhall119:  but please share with me once you figure out what hides the packages for you
<mhall119> bzoltan: will do
<akiva-thinkpad> hello all
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I talked briefly with benjamin about the MP for the AP plugin. He and I are on the same page. I think it makes sense to land just the runconfig approach at first. You agree?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, oh hey
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, as I understand it, don't have the menu, just have the runconfig?
<akiva-thinkpad> If that is the case, then I disagree for a very simple reason. The menu method is very stable. The run config method is a lot more difficult to impliment
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll give you an example
<akiva-thinkpad> I grabbed the core app for the terminal app
<akiva-thinkpad> After building it in qtcreator, I had a compile error,
<akiva-thinkpad> error 2 or something. It is failing make for some reason to just run the app on a regular run configuration
<akiva-thinkpad> Now, I can still go to the menu, and still run tests. Doesn't make sense to me, but it lets me, and works without a hitch.
<akiva-thinkpad> However when I try to run the autopilot run config, it will not let me run it, giving the same make error
 * akiva-thinkpad does not like how he explained this.
 * akiva-thinkpad will try again.
<akiva-thinkpad> The reason I disagree with you and zbenjamin on implementing the Run Configuration first, is because the Menu is much more stable, simple, and reliable in comparison.
<akiva-thinkpad> When the test's output is properly displayed in a application output, I will regard it as stable.
<akiva-thinkpad> The reason why the Run Configuration is less stable is because its implementation is more complicated.
<mhall119> bzoltan: zbenjamin: I've been getting frequent crashes of uReadIt recently, not sure if it's a change I made or something in devel-proposed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10942067/ shows the error from the last crash
<akiva-thinkpad> The reason I say it is more complicated, is because the checklist UI requires memory, the base class I derive from does things which is beyond the functionality needed for my run config, and it is easier to have memory leaks within the run configuration.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, I actually forgot about implementing it in the locator
<akiva-thinkpad> I am just going through your review thanks for taking the time to look at it. I actually forgot to remove the merge proposal, because this is more of a WIP.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/systemwide-search-engines/+merge/257830 is partially based on your code, I’d appreciate if you could review it
<trickvi_> I'm getting ready to make a first contribution so bare with me: I want to add a new on screen keyboard, where would I find the relevant code to look at and hack on?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-30
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<dholbach> good morning
<markoo> Do you have someone who approves applications on Ubuntu Software Center? thx
<markoo> @davmor2 are you there?
<trickvi_> good morning
<dholbach> bzoltan, any word on the sdk tools discussion?
<dholbach> bzoltan, can we maybe group the topics into two session slots and take it from there, ie schedule more sessions if necessary?
<dholbach> I'd really like to announce the snappy related sessions today
<dholbach> and I know that the folks in Malta haven't been to accessible :-)
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ^ do you know?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  not really :) they are pretty isolated :)
<dholbach> snappy development tools
<dholbach> so you need 4 sessions?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  the SDK tools discussion will go around moving away from the distro releasing to the QtSDK modell. that is the main topic for this cycle. Also the snappy support comes to the picture
<dholbach> ok... sorry - I was mostly interested in the snappy tools discussion for now
<bzoltan> dholbach: 4? OMG ... no, maybe 2... max 2
<dholbach> I'm happy to file blueprints if necessary
<bzoltan> dholbach:  for the snappy tools we need asac/mvo/etc
<dholbach> ok
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, I can run an emulator fine from QtCreator, but I can't figure out how to configure things so that I can run apps inside it
<dholbach> sorry, I had 4 subjects in mind, but it was 3 you mentioned:
<rickspencer3> is there some documentation or anything to help me out?
<dholbach> "1) framework definition 2) framework packaging 3) schroot as single point of failure and alternatives"
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  the emulators are default good for app deployment
<dholbach> if you want, I just call it "Snappy development tools - next steps" or something?
<dholbach> ... and we just schedule another session if necessary?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, well mine did not come with a kit, and I get an error when I try to autocreate one
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  you need i386 Kit and that Kit need to be assigned to the project. That is all ittakes
<rickspencer3> """The supported framework of the device is not known, please make sure to redetect the device features."""
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  also, you need to make sure that the fw you use is supported by the device ... what channel you made the emulator?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, the emulator was just there after I upgrade, I think
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  I would go with 14.09-proposed and that needs 14.10 fw
<rickspencer3> should I delete it and create a new one?
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  ohh... you might have some archeologic piece :)
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll try to create a new one on 14.09 proposed
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: yes, I would create a new one ... either devel-proposed or 14.09-proposed. With devel-proposed you get the 15.04 goodies, but I have heard that latest emulator might act up
<dholbach> bzoltan, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1505-snapp-development-tools
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: so 14.09 is the safe choice .. only thing it misses is teh qmake support
<bzoltan> dholbach: thank you
<dholbach> bzoltan, ^ I'll just schedule this one and schedule a followup session if necessary
<dholbach> anytime
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: you need to make sure the emulator was started at least once.
<markoo2> Can you please someone grant my palikaciu for Ubuntu Software Center? Thx
<markoo2> Can we ask someone to approve my application for Ubuntu Software Center. Thx
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: you maybe remember that the autocreate sometimes created a wrong Kit for a device, e.g. 15.04 vs 14.10
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: that was because we did not detect the framework. With the release of the 15.04 fw we needed to make sure that does not happen.
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: but framework detection is only possible when the device is on/ emulator is booted
<rickspencer3> ok, after I create this emulator I will run it and set it to developer mode and then try to build the framework
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: yes
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: is it not set to developermode by default?
<rickspencer3> I dunno
<rickspencer3> I'll see after it is built and I run it
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: ok, if you hit some problems let me know
<rickspencer3> thanks zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: np
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: rickspencer3: the emulators are development enabled by default
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: i wonder if we can improve that situation and figure out the framework when creating the emulator. But all we have at that point is the channel
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: atm the only way to do find out is loop mounting the image
 * zbenjamin hides
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: we discussed that earlier ... we can guess and that can lead to problems. Before the device is up we can not say much about it
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: loop mounting? LOL
<zbenjamin> :D
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  what an ugly solution... but it could work.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: that was a joke !
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: you need sudo for that though
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  of course
<rickspencer3> dang
<rickspencer3> I sat through all that, and the emulator did not show up in the list :/
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, any idea what this means?
<rickspencer3> click chroot: error: schroot not installed and configured; install click-dev and schroot
<rickspencer3> the emulator seems to be there and is launching, thoguh
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: did you press refresh? Weird that it did not show up
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: apt-get install click-dev schroot
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, I ran it again and it was built quickly and showed in the list
<rickspencer3> then when I ran it, ir started, but is blank
<rickspencer3> then I ran it again, and it seems to be working
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3:  and no errors while creating it?
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, it says that it created a kit when the emulator was created
<rickspencer3> does that sound right?
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: probably the Kit was already there
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: as soon as you have a chroot on your system, QtC will create a Kit for that.
<zbenjamin> *click chroot
<rickspencer3> apt-get install click-dev schroot
<rickspencer3> ?
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: click chroot: error: schroot not installed and configured; install click-dev and schroot   <<< to solve that
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: seems there is a missing dependency for click-dev
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, ok, done, now what?
<rickspencer3> how do I make QtCreator use the emulator to run the apps?
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: after that command please restart QtC, then go to the devices page. Do you see the emulator there and does it have a kit or does it show the autocreate button?
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: if you see the autocreate button press it, you should get a build chroot created
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: now it depends if the project you are going to use is a new or a already configured one
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, it's already configured
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, ok, I need to create a kit first, it looks like
<rickspencer3> guess I need to run the emulator first
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: ok then you need to press the Project button on the left, then click "Add Kit" and select the Kit you want to add to your project
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: if it never ran before yes
<rickspencer3> I got an error trying to autocreate
<rickspencer3> so,  I am running it
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, so I clicked autocreate, and the kit instantly appeared
<rickspencer3> I assume it was left on disk from before I updated to 15.04
<rickspencer3> ?
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: yes most likely
<rickspencer3> is it ok, or do I need to delete it and recreate it or something?
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: you only need to have one chroot for a fw/arch combination
<rickspencer3> ok, trying to run it in the emulator
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: normally not, QtC should notify you when there are updates for the chroot though
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, ok, I got it working again
<rickspencer3> \o/
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: \o/ awesome
<im_> hi
<athairus> I got a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 and I want to get core dumps to be generated whenever a program SIGSEGVs
<athairus> I followed the wiki and commented out a line in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<athairus> but there's nothing being put in /var/crash like the wiki claims
<athairus> am I missing anything? This is a terminal app
<trickvi_> is it possible to call UserMetrics somehow from an html5 app to update the welcome screen with some stats?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-01
<gabriel15959> hello
<gabriel15959> hi
<gabriel15959> ol[a
<gabriel15959> ola
<mzanetti> popey, hey, I think I have a fix here, but can't find the bug any more. you happen to have a link handy?
<popey> mzanetti: yeah, i filed one I think
<popey> lemme find it
<popey> mzanetti: bug 1445928
<ubot5> bug 1326513 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1445928 Applications are orphaned when unity8 crashes" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326513
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1445928 being the one that i filed, marked as a dupe of another one (I filed) :)
<mzanetti> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<mivoligo> hi, what AppArmor policy do I need to use "Alarm" in my app?
<mivoligo> nevermind, it turns out to be "calendar"
<mivoligo> nik90: hi
<nik90> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> nik90: as you are the time expert, I'd like to ask you about a timer app
<nik90> mivoligo: sure, shoot
<mivoligo> nik90: I'm trying to do one using Alarm but it's not very precise when the time is short
<mivoligo> nik90: is there any other way to sound the timer finish than Alarm?
<nik90> mivoligo: unfortunately no ... there has been a plan to rewrite the alarm backend using a simple dbus API and provide a timer and alarm API using that. But at this point, it is just a plan.
<nik90> mivoligo: sounding the timer was always the hardest part even when the clock app had its own timer
<mivoligo> :(
<mivoligo> nik90: what about using notifications? Is it doable?
<nik90> mivoligo: the current alarms backend is just too heavy due to EDS and as such is also the reason why I have been avoiding using it for timers..that said when does it become a problem?
<mivoligo> nik90: when I set time for example 30s, it sounds after 5s
<nik90> mivoligo: You can't..afaik apps cant send notifications when suspended unless you use push notifications which seems like a overkill for this situation
<mivoligo> hmm
<nik90> mivoligo: pretty much the main reason we don't have timer apps yet..they just aren't feasible without platform support
<mivoligo> nik90: there are some but not working properly :D
<nik90> mivoligo: well a timer without being to able to notify the user doesn't help
<nik90> mivoligo: although
<nik90> I think you could set a min. limit to the timer to be greater than a minute and use that for now I guess
<nik90> s/min./minimum
<mivoligo> nik90: that's what I'm going to do probably
<nik90> mivoligo: hopefully we can get to the new API this cycle
<mivoligo> nik90: is that new API expected any time soon?
<nik90> mivoligo: looking at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/15/retrospective-and-roadmap-ui-toolkit/, it seems it will be part of 2.0 which is a bit too late imo.
<nik90> mivoligo: but it seems like 15.10 is indeed focussing on the convergence of sdk components which is quite important as well.
<nik90> so hard to get it done earlier
<bzoltan> nik90:  I fully agree with you, it is too late, but our hand is so full with the stuff planned for 15.10
<nik90> bzoltan: I know and I understand, which is why I did not come complaining to you about it :-)
<mivoligo> nik90: sure, I can imagine you guys are busy
<bzoltan> nik90:  it is always good to complain :) it helps us to understand what app developers want
<mivoligo> nik90: is there any way to get rid of "snooze" button from the alarm notification dialog?
<bzoltan> mivoligo: nik90:  right now the biggest issue in our hand is to enable multiversion in the Toolkit. So if your app pulls 1.0 UITK then it looks, behaves and feels like 1.0 even if the package contains the 1.3 That means we have to refactor the source tree and enable theme and artwork versioning plus few other things.
<nik90> mivoligo: there has been a request for that, it seems that the unity8 notifications require atleast 2 buttons which is why we added the snooze button in the first place :P.. yeah I know ..things are sometimes weird
<nik90> bzoltan: ah ...looks like aquarius got to you :D
<nik90> mivoligo: but again in the new API (seems like the new thing I keep saying these days) will fix that
<mivoligo> nik90: can I somehow overwrite it?
<bzoltan> nik90:  yes, he is good at finding critical issues...
<t1mp> nik90: I would to be able to set a snooze time >10m, and to specify the snooze time per alarm. Should I report a bug for that?
<nik90> mivoligo: nope..the notification is actually triggered by the indicator-datetime and not the clock app
<nik90> t1mp: the snooze times that were given to use were by design. If you want it longer, please report a bug and we can add it quite easily.
<nik90> t1mp: as for the snooze time per alarm, you need to wait for the new Alarms API in 16.04
<t1mp> ok I'll report two separate bugs
<t1mp> nik90: what's the lp project for the clock?
<mivoligo> nik90: heh, then I need to add "Beta" to app name :D
<nik90> t1mp: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> mivoligo: :)
<mivoligo> nik90: another idea, can I just sound the alarm without displaying notification?
<nik90> mivoligo: then how would you dismiss it?
<mivoligo> nik90: in the app
<t1mp> nik90: ok, thanks. I reported 2 bugs
<t1mp> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1450767
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450767 in Ubuntu Clock App "Snooze time more than 10 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1450768
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450768 in Ubuntu Clock App "Snooze time per alarm" [Undecided,New]
<mivoligo> nik90: after unlocking the phone
<nik90> mivoligo: either way the answer is no. At the moment, the clock app is like a puppet..it allows you to create/edit alarms and that's about it. Everything else like snoozing the alarm, showing the notification and adding to the indicator is *all* done by the indicator-datetime service. The reason for that is simple..clock app is usually not in the foreground when an alarm rings.
<nik90> t1mp: thnx.
<t1mp> nik90: on android I can sound the alarm without displaying the notification ;)
<t1mp> nik90: ^that's a bug :) when I take my phone out of the docking station the notification closes :s
<mivoligo> nik90: I'm talking about my Timer app :)
<t1mp> nik90: and then I spend 10 minutes restarting and killing apps trying to stop the annoying alarm sound...
<nik90> mivoligo: I know..but my point is that your timer app will come under the same restrictions as the clock app since you are using the alarms API
<t1mp> that may be a custom sony bug though, and not a generic android thing
<nik90> t1mp: well you get to snooze the alarm on android through the lock screen?
<mivoligo> nik90: mzanetti: how is Reminders doing it? I got sound alarm but no notification? Or is it a bug?
<nik90> mivoligo: no notification?
 * nik90 checks now
<mivoligo> nik90: yep
<t1mp> nik90: I don't have an android phone now to check. But I didn't think of locking the phone in order to snooze the alarm..
<nik90> mivoligo: I got the notification but without any buttons..very similar to a calendar event going off.
<nik90> mivoligo: you can do that by using the QOrganizer QML API similar to the way the calendar app does it.
<nik90> mivoligo: so instead of a one-time alarm, you will be creating a one-time event.
<mivoligo> nik90: now we're talking :D
<nik90> mivoligo: actually I think that's a way better idea..than using the alarms API.
<nik90> mivoligo: no snooze button or ok button..but a notifications like any other timer app in other platforms show
<mivoligo> nik90: I wonder how precise it is
<nik90> mivoligo: I set the reminder event for the next 15-20 seconds and it worked
<mivoligo> nik90: nice :)
<nik90> mivoligo: one drawback is that it will still show up in the indicator-datetime as a calendar event..but that's not too bad for now
<mivoligo> nik90: true
<mivoligo> working timer app is coming MWAHAHAHAHA!
<nik90> :D
<mivoligo> nik90: and I had plans never touch anything to do with time manipulation before :P
<nik90> mivoligo: well your zeegaree app would be nice for a start..still runs nicely on my desktop
<mivoligo> nik90: do you still use it?
<nik90> https://imgur.com/nJhMFb4
<mivoligo> :)
<mivoligo> nik90: show the calendar panel ;)
<nik90> yeah you don't want to see that
<mivoligo> :D
<ant400468> hi all
<ant400468> someone explains the difference between updates by apt-get update/upgrade and those from the system? in short, as I update the system ubuntu-phone?
<ant400468> thers is a possibility for whatsapp to appear on ubuntu phone?
<mivoligo> nik90: do you know any example of using QtOrganizer in QML?
<nik90> mivoligo: I think it is best to look at either the reminders app or the calendar app for examples on how to use Qtorganizer API. Have you looked at the API docs?
<nik90> https://www.google.nl/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Qtorganizer+QML+API&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=w2NDVa_YB66o8wfi4oGwBA
<nik90> bah I meant https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/qtpim.qml-organizer/
<nik90> personally I haven't had the opportunity to use it
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks
<mivoligo> nik90: examples and tutorials does not work on that page :(
<popey> ant400468: if facebook/whatsapp port it, sure
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm .. I am trying to see if there are official qt docs
<mivoligo> nik90: I found this: http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/qmlorganizerlistview/
<mivoligo> nik90: I guess I need to ask mzanetti for help :D
<nik90> mivoligo: surprising that I cannot find official qt 5.4 docs for this component
<ant400468> @popey thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo, nik90, what up?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, I'm trying to do a timer app
<mzanetti> mivoligo, countdown timer?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo, done already :P
<mivoligo> :D
<mzanetti> just waiting for charles to fix up some things
<mzanetti> here's the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/stopwatch-countdown
<mivoligo> mzanetti: oh man, and I'm torturing my mind :P
<popey> sheeh, you should have learned by now, let mzanetti torture his mind first!
<mivoligo> :D
<mzanetti> it'll ring an alarm when it's due, however, there's a bug in the alarms framework where the alarm won't ring at the proper time
<mzanetti> as soon as that's fixed I'll publish an update to the stopwatch app
<mzanetti> sorry guys :P
<mivoligo> mzanetti: heh, that's the problem
 * mzanetti afk for 10 mins
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nik90 suggested we can use QtOrganizer insted of Alarm
<mzanetti> mivoligo, that's what I do
<mzanetti> mivoligo, that branch I posted works fine already, except that the alarm rings immediately if the countdown time is within the current minute
<mzanetti> lemme see if I have a click for you to try
<mzanetti> http://notyetthere.org/data/stopwatch.mzanetti_0.4_armhf.click
<mzanetti> probably only working on vivid
<mivoligo> mzanetti: same here when I used Alarm, but have no idea how to use QtOrganizer in QML
<mzanetti> I don't think there's a QML api for it... could be I'm just not aware of it though
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I found this:  http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility-1.1.3/qml-organizer.html
<nik90> pretty sure calendar app uses the qml api afaik
<mzanetti> could be... dunno... seemed easy enough with Qt to me
<nik90> Woohoo I finally see a fix to the lockscreen being unresponsive when starting app from QtC https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1435364
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435364 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Lockscreen unresponsive after starting app from QtC or cmdline" [High,In progress]
<JackH> just installed
<JackH> going to make a kick ass scope!
<JackH> or app
<JackH> you all wait and see now
<popey> \o/
<faenil> popey: do you know if the calendar is supposed to autorefresh?
<popey> faenil: no, there's a sync option in the menu
<faenil> oh...I couldn't find that...where is it?
<faenil> ^
<faenil> popey: ^
<popey> top right
<faenil> there's only New Event and Calendars
<popey> uh
<popey> in calendars, are your calendars enabled?
<faenil> yes I see other events
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-05-01-150552.png
<popey> you dont see that?
<faenil> nope XD
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-05-01-150603.png
<faenil> all enabled
<popey> how odd
<faenil> I'm on r202
<popey> that number means nothing to me :)
<faenil> it's the latest fw revision :)
<faenil> (the app is latest version as well)
<popey> sounds like a bug then
<faenil> yay
<popey> I'm on 201
<popey> just upgraded to 202
<popey> will check
<popey> faenil: i still have a sync menu
<faenil> mm
<popey> wonder if your google UOA account has expired
<faenil> Accounts screen doesn't show anything suspicious, at least..
<faenil> it appeared now!
<popey> hah
<popey> MAGIC!
<faenil> without closing and relaunching the app! I just closed other apps!
<faenil> mmmmmmm
<faenil> :D
<faenil> I wonder if there's any check..ù
<faenil> (process:12195): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/32011/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<nik90> popey: you need to post a picture with *all* your mobile devices which might include UT, firefox os, tizen, jolla, ios and android..and what not...and perhaps even create an alarm on every one of them to ring at the same time :P
<faenil> DanChapman: hey, I built dekko on desktop and checked why it wasn't logging it with my gmail account. I just needed an "app password", using that instead of my password fixed it ;)
<DanChapman> faenil, \o/ awesome! yeah that's a real pain atm.... Oh you needed to get an app password, i thought google had dropped that. And just had a switch for allowing less secure apps.
<DanChapman> that's all it is for me now anyway
<DanChapman> i just have a turn on/off buttons here https://www.google.com/settings/security/lesssecureapps no mention of passwords anymore
<faenil> DanChapman: that kind of switch basically means turning off 2FA, and you don't want to do that
<faenil> app passwords make more sense, imho
<faenil> DanChapman: that option is only available if you don't use 2FA
 * DanChapman didn't know that
<faenil> DanChapman: I've just read it on that webpage :P
<DanChapman> faenil: :-D anyway that won't be an issue with the move to UOA.
<faenil> DanChapman: right..
<faenil> woah, populating the email model really puts the UI down on its knees
<DanChapman> faenil: yeah the first fetch is a real drain.
<faenil> also scrolling lags quite a bit :/
<faenil> have you already had a look at that? is it optimized already?
<faenil> (not sure how much can be done about that, just asking out of curiosity)
<DanChapman> faenil: i've only just got my hands on krillin so I havn't had much time to look at it. It was previously nearly unscrollable so I extended the cacheBuffer (which is bad) to at least get it to scroll semi ok on krillin. On mako scrolling is much better. Feel free to look into that one :-D
<faenil> DanChapman: I see, okay...first thing I'd try is shrink the delegates as much as possible
<faenil> but it needs some benchmarks :)
<popey> nik90: ok! :D
<DanChapman> faenil: indeed :-D It would be good to get some compared to the new ListItem in vivid aswell
<faenil> :)
<alesage> balloons, ping?  working on reminders testing and wondering what popey might mean by "remote" "local" and "website" (assuming he's not around)
<alesage> balloons, thought you might know
<popey> alesage: website means "on evernote.com"
<alesage> popey, that checks out :)
<popey> :)
<alesage> popey and "local" and "remote" means having set up the connection or not
<alesage> popey, riight?
<popey> is this in the spreadsheet of tests?
<alesage> popey, yessir
<popey> remote means "a user defined elsewhere" - as in, an evernote account has been setup on the device
<popey> local meaning "no evernote account configured"
<popey> or rather, local, as in, not synced to evernote.com
<popey> make sense?
<alesage> popey, seeing that setting in accounts now, yes
<popey> so when you very first launch reminders you get asked a yes/no question about syncing online
<popey> if you choose "no" then you create "local" only notes
<alesage> popey righto, got it
<popey> coolio
<popey> thanks for testing it
<alesage> popey thanks for making this sheet of tests
<popey> mzanetti: made them :)
<popey> so thanks mzanetti :)
<popey> alesage: I never really know what you guys want exactly in terms of manual tests.
<popey> michael made those, I've been putting stuff in etherpads with screenshots and stuff.
<popey> feedback welcome on what's best for you guys to effectively test stuff
<alesage> popey, well this is a really good start actually :) , anything that helps to get your intention across
<alesage> popey, ok will give some feedback
<popey> excellent, thanks
<rpadovani> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta \o/
<mcphail> Git? Brilliant!
<DF__> hi all
<DF__> i have a prob here with the makefile
<DF__> it doesnt make me make an app that works on uphone
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-02
<nik90> zsombi: I just noticed that the new ListItems don't have a show progression property. Is the progression icon removed part of the new design requirement?
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<zsombi> nik90: it's not "removed", it is not there :)
<nik90> zsombi: true, I guess I can add it by using a Icon if I want it
<zsombi> nik90: right
<zsombi> nik90: make sure you handle the "clicks" properly, otherwise it won't do what you want
<zsombi> nik90: actually you could use ToolbarButton as well...
<nik90> zsombi: not sure I follow, the progression icon is just a placeholder icon..it doesn't handle clicks or anything, right?
<nik90> s/doesn't/didn't
<zsombi> nik90: if you put a chevron there, you may need a different action when tapping on it, right?
<zsombi> nik90: or you want to handle the "progression" on teh ListItem.onClicked?
<nik90> zsombi: well yes it pushes a page into the pagestack that I at the moment use onClicked
<zsombi> ok
<zsombi> then an Icon is fine
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: so a label, and a progression?
<zsombi> is your layout?
<nik90> zsombi: yeah kinda like the ListItem.Standard
<nik90> zsombi: we use it in Podbird to go deeper into a settings page
<zsombi> ok
<nik90> zsombi: is there a equivalent of "highlightWhenPressed" ? Or do I just set hightColor to "transparent" as a workaround?
<nik90> s/hightColor/highlightColor
<zsombi> nik90: what do you need?
<zsombi> nik90: if you implement the onClicked, it will highlight
<zsombi> nik90: or you don't want to have highlight?
<nik90> zsombi: I dont want to highlight...although previously that was because I couldn't change the highlight color and it looked a bit off with the theme we used
<zsombi> nik90: imho not highloghting when an item has an action is bad ux
<zsombi> nik90: it has been agreed that we highlight in these cases, and for you the action is push a page into the stack
<nik90> zsombi: true..I will fix the highlight color in Podbird
<zsombi> nik90: ok... it's just bad :)
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: a better fix would be to set the highlightColor to color, so whenever that changes you will have the same values
<nik90> zsombi: previously in a dark theme, the highcolor color clashed with the color of the listitem text we had set..but now that we can control the highlightColor, I will set it appropriately
<nik90> clashed as in the contrast was not enough
<zsombi> I see
<Inglebard> Hi, someone knows how to use spinbox and color dialog for qml app ? (said qtquicks.controls not installed)
 * nik90 curses at qmlplugindump for always raising my cpu temp by +10 degrees
<Inglebard> So nobody knows ?
<DF__> hi guys i need some help, every time i try to make an new projecto and select the ubuntu 15.04 framework it gives me this error "The QT version is invalid: qmake does not exist or is not executeble "
<DF__> has some a problem with qt finding Ubuntu.Components 1.1??
<Eriksuger> Hello!
<Eriksuger> Hello?
<Eriksuger> Is there anyone here?
<Eriksuger> Hello nik90
<Eriksuger> :( irc is stupid
<Eriksuger> 100 people are in the chat room but no one is talking
<nik90> Eriksuger: hi whats up?
<nik90> well today is saturday ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, did that script measuring startup time I sent you, meet your requirements in the end?
<nik90> ahayzen: hey it did help .. thnx a lot.
<ahayzen> we managed to half the time for music to start using that and the QTC profiler :)
<nik90> I notice the startup times fluctuating a bit between first start and the next consecutive ones..but that's to be expected
<nik90> ah
<nik90> nice
<ahayzen> yeah due to it building the cache on the first run
<nik90> true
<nik90> ahayzen: I remember florian giving me a similar script long time back, but it stopped working after a few months due to the unity8 updates and since then I have been in the blind about app start up times
 * nik90 got to run..bbl
<ahayzen> hah that one still seemed to work on vivid-proposed for me :) I got it back in october
<ahayzen> o/
<nik90> bye
<DF__> does some one know why design mode doesnt work ??
<popey> DF__: it never has, as far as I recall
<DF__> popey: last year it did work well
<DF__> i know it because i used it a lot but now it gives some strange error, and as far as i know at askubuntu.com there are a lot of people asking how to solve that prob
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, just realized what you meant by not creating the runconfigs manually
 * akiva-thinkpad kicks himself
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: pong
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, ping?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: any knowledge of the tech in the the chromecast?
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't even know what chromecast is
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, ^
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> its a 35 us dollar device hooks up to the tv to receive audio/video from mobile devices
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah i see
<ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/chrome/devices/chromecast/lpdr.html?utm_source=en-ha-na-sem&utm_medium=text&utm_content=bkws&utm_campaign=chromecast-microsite&gclid=CjwKEAjw65GqBRCj3fLFwK2SpWoSJABa3E3crp7179tvunRN_VoPFca-dk_eLySbZpiyEwl98dupcxoCltPw_wcB
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> www.google.com/Chromecast
<ahoneybun> better link
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, I saw it
<akiva-thinkpad> so... You planning to get one?
<ahoneybun> have one, just was wondering about making a app to use it
<ahoneybun> since android and iOS have apps for it
<ahoneybun> don't think I could make it
<akiva-thinkpad> why not?
<ahoneybun> not enough code knowledge
<akiva-thinkpad> learn? See if it has a c++ api
<ahoneybun> wow https://github.com/googlecast/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, looks like it has lots of javascript
<ahoneybun> https://developers.google.com/cast/docs/developers
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, have fun >:]
 * ahoneybun laughs
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: would be awesome for the Music app to support Chromecast
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, ask ahayzen -
<ahoneybun> I was just thinking of pinging him XD
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<ahayzen> ...Chromecast?...
<ahayzen> for the music-app?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> https://developers.google.com/cast/docs/developers
<ahoneybun> www.google.com/Chromecast
<ahayzen> would probably be more of a platform thing :)
<ahoneybun> there is iOS and Android support
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-03
<DF__> some one here??
<nik90> mhall119: It seems that the theme manager doesn't seem to work with Ubuntu.Components 1.2 without restarting the app. Are you seeing this issue on your end?
<DF__> hi ho
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, ho ha
<DF__> akiva-thinkpad, at least today some one is here
<DanChapman> nik90: hey o/ have you ever had any luck getting the qml profiler to work when running on device. I've been pulling my hair out over it for a few hours now
<DanChapman> ^^ or anyone else :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, It is sunday~
<ahayzen> DanChapman, have you tried disabling the JIT cache by putting this in your /etc/environment and restarting? QV4_NO_JIT_CACHE=1
<ahayzen> (on device that is)
<DanChapman> ahayzen: I have not tried that! :-) lets see............
<nik90> DanChapman, ahayzen: Yeah the qml profiler works for me without any additional arguments required
<nik90> I haven't tried disabling the JIT cache yet
<ahayzen> nik90, yours worked on device straight away?
<nik90> ahayzen: assuming we both are referring to the qml profiler in qtc, then yes..it works on the device straight away
<ahayzen> nik90, interesting, before when i last tried it you had to disable JIT to get it working, maybe something has changed in vivid
<DanChapman> ahayzen: \o/ it worked thanks alot. Just out of curiosity is that env change actually documetned anywhere?
<nik90> ahayzen: could be since I only tried this using the 15.04 chroot on devel-proposed images
<ahayzen> DanChapman, erm i don't think it was on the web as me and Florian kept forgetting what it was so i eventually wrote it down lol
<DanChapman> lol ok then. Best make a note of it myself then :-D
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> nik90, you appear to be right with a 1504 chroot and vivid-proposed it appears to work
<ahayzen> DanChapman, i assume your not on 15.04 then?
<nik90> ahayzen: may be its the sdk dev elves at work ... (yes bzoltan I know u r reading this ;D )
<ahayzen> nik90, hopefully it just sets it for you when you hit the button now :) (thats what it seems anyway)
<DanChapman> ahayzen: no rtm r21 trying to get to get some benchmarks from krillin to solve some poor listview performance problems.
<ahayzen> that makes sense then :)
 * ahayzen is just porting music to the 'new' listitems \o/
<nik90> ahayzen: so much code removal with the new listitems since all features are provided by the sdk itself..I ported podbird yesterday to the new listitems and is much better as a result in terms of the listview performance
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah its looking pretty good so far...minimal changes lots of code removal :) haven't noticed much performance gain/loss yet but haven't really checked that part totally out
<ahayzen> nik90, for the trailing actions do you get a white background when you drag too far?
<ahayzen> ...and is there any way of changing that colour without putting a big box somewhere lol .. i want it to all be the same colour like the leading actions
<nik90> ahayzen: yes I notice that..I changed the box color to green or red and still notice the white color when pulling it too much
<ahayzen> :/
<nik90> ahayzen: zsombi would be the best person to ask that ^^
 * ahayzen senses a bug report
<DF__> does some one know how to install org.qtproject.examples.calendar 1.0??
<ahayzen> nik90, i also assume the leading actions would be the same just it happens i want them to be the red they are already set to :)
<nik90> ahayzen: I think so...I only tested it for the trailing edge
<nik90> ahayzen: but to be honest, it looks like the default behavior is to show only negative actions on the leading edge
<ahayzen> yeah but i guess there should be a way of changing that 'background' colour to the overflow of the actions
<nik90> ahayzen: may be its possible using Ubuntu.Styles for ListItemActions..although there isn't a stable API released for that
<ahayzen> yeah that'll probably be the answer :)
<DF__> guys can some one help me ??
<DF__> i have a problem here, the compiler says that he doesnt recognize page
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, hmmmm? Do you have a screenshot?
<DF__> i can send you the code if you want
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, sudo apt-get install shutter
<akiva-thinkpad> you can use that program to export screenshots directly to imgur, and it gives you a link that is easy to share
<DF__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10977454/
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__,
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> do you know what a component is?
<akiva-thinkpad> no pm's please
<DF__> kind off
<akiva-thinkpad> okay, here is a component
<akiva-thinkpad> Item { }
<akiva-thinkpad> Notice how it is capitalized
<DF__> yea, i understand that
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<DF__> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> now do you know what a property is?
<DF__> i have that with the page that i'm calling in main
<akiva-thinkpad> Yes
<akiva-thinkpad> you have many Components
<akiva-thinkpad> Tab {} is a component
<DF__> yes i see
<akiva-thinkpad> so is Page{}, Rectangle{}, etc
<akiva-thinkpad> now, do you know what a property is?
<DF__> the thing is that yesterday befor i made changes to the code it worked well
<DF__> kind off
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> Does Rectangle {} have properties?
<DF__> yes width
<DF__> color etc.
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> Does it have a property, "model:"?
<akiva-thinkpad> or for that matter, a property, "bacon:"?
<DF__> nope
<akiva-thinkpad> How do you know, or how can you figure out, without using google?
<DF__> i always use google to find those things
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, okay then I'll teach you a trick
<akiva-thinkpad> create a Tab {} componenent, make a new line within that component
<akiva-thinkpad> then hold <ctrl> and press <spacebar>
<DF__> yes
<DF__> and then
<akiva-thinkpad> and then a box should appear
<DF__> i know crtrl and spacebar thats what i use to make code faster
<akiva-thinkpad> a menu with a list of valid properties is displayed
<DF__> yes i see
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, http://i.imgur.com/3Dk0iej.png
<akiva-thinkpad> I type "pag" for "page:", and nothing showed up
<akiva-thinkpad> meaning that "page:" is not a valid property of "Tab {}"
<akiva-thinkpad> which puts this error into context
<akiva-thinkpad> file:///home/akiva/Programming/_tmp/QML_App_with_Simple_UI_qmlproject/Main.qml:19 Cannot assign to non-existent property "page"
<akiva-thinkpad> "Cannot assign to -----Non-existent-property------ "page"
<DF__> thats strange, i must have done something so that he could not find it
<DF__> yesterday it workd very well
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, are you sure that the Tab {} component has that property?
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, mmmm I see...
<DF__> see http://imgur.com/zuatFsy
<DF__> that was yesterday
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, hmmm you may have found a bug...
<DF__> yep
<DF__> i jujst wanted the tabs to work that way and then i had this error
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Tabs/
<akiva-thinkpad> try the example
<akiva-thinkpad> it works
<akiva-thinkpad> you must of did something
<DF__> yep i was looking that right now
<akiva-thinkpad> good luck
<DF__> ty
<DF__> btw do you know how to implement a calendar??
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<akiva-thinkpad> ;)
<DF__> ty akiva :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DF__, np good luck!
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<bzoltan> nik90:  Of course I do read it :)
<ahayzen> bzoltan, are you aware of the issue/behaviour we described?
<bzoltan> ahayzen:  I have not read yet back all the lines... would you please brief me in few words?
<ahayzen> bzoltan, when you have trailing actions, if you pull them 'further' you get a white background behind that i have not found a way of changing the colour of
<bzoltan> ahayzen: I see. No I have not heard about it. It sounds like something what zsombi will be interested to hear about
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> bzoltan, is it best to report a bug with a mini app example?
<bzoltan> ahayzen:  that would helpt the case fore sure
<ahayzen> cool i'll do that then :)
<bzoltan> ahayzen:  thank you
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone tried running autopilot with the 1.2 sdk components...seems the MainView helper assumes useDeprecatedToolbar still exists as a property?
<bzoltan> ahayzen:  of course we run autopilot tests on the 1.2 components. Several per week.
<ahayzen> bzoltan, do you have an example that uses MainView ? mine explodes
<ahayzen> unless i add... property bool useDeprecatedToolbar: false  :)
<ahayzen> bzoltan, this is the line it hits http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_mainview.py#L130
<bzoltan> ahayzen:  the simple application template from teh QtC?
<ahayzen> no when i've ported music-app to Components 1.2 and then trying to get autopilot to run
<ahayzen> as you then have MainView12
<ahayzen> but it seems the helper still has stuff that refers to useDeprecatedToolbar .. unless there is some other helper for MainView12 that I should be using?
<spammer31> don't check this is a spam :p http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10980019/
<newsages> hi
<newsages> I can get focus of TextField,, how?
<t1mp> ahayzen: the same autopilot helper should work for mainview 1.2
<t1mp> ahayzen: which errors are you getting?
<ahayzen> useDeprecatedToolbar is undefined
<ahayzen> or something along those lines
<ahayzen> t1mp, AttributeError: Class 'MainView' has no attribute 'useDeprecatedToolbar'.
<ahayzen> t1mp, but i'm not sure if my way of getting the MainView was correct
<t1mp> ahayzen: it sounds like a bug in the mainview helper
<ahayzen> t1mp, i had to put return false in the validate_dbus_object http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-bump-framework-1504/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/__init__.py#L436
<t1mp> some of the tests for the mainview helper still import uitk 1.0.. because we don't want to break that
<ahayzen> otherwise you get ... ValueError: More than one custom proxy class matches this object: Matching classes are: <class 'music_app.MainView12'>,<class 'ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects._mainview.MainView'>.
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah looking at the actual helper, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_mainview.py#L130, you can see it detecting MainView12 at the top but still using useDeprecatedToolbar further down
<ahayzen> t1mp, shall i report a bug?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, please
<t1mp> ahayzen: about the validate_dbus_object function I don't think that returning false is the right approach, since then it will not use your class
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you can catch elopio on irc tomorrow he probably knows best how to deal with this
<t1mp> ahayzen: I can try to help you too, but on Monday and Tuesday I will be away for most of the time
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah i'm not sure what i should do though lol ? everything i did either ended up with it saying it didn't exist or there were two
<t1mp> ahayzen: maybe it will work if you just rename the MainView12 in your AP helper to MyMainView or something similar?
<ahayzen> t1mp, also if you are still working on the new headers (when they were in the image) i noticed that with a dark theme the divider is dark, should it not be light or calculated like the text colour? https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMVE51dlRFWXdjMlU/edit
<ahayzen> i'll try that..
<ahayzen> oh but that won't work as it won't be able to find the type
<t1mp> ahayzen: do you use the type to select a qml object?
<t1mp> ahayzen: don't do that. Better to always select by objectName
<ahayzen> i use both
<t1mp> selecting by type gives us a lot of issues like this
<ahayzen> eg self.app.wait_select_single(MainView12, objectName="music")
<t1mp> ahayzen: in the UITK tests I changed the code everywhere to use only objectName. Using type is tricky because the type names we can get from qml are not versioned, and don't have namespaces, and probably some other issues that I forgot again
<t1mp> ahayzen: I would have something like select_single(objectName='MusicAppMainView') instead
<ahayzen> ie bug 1341671 ;) but i have a workaround for that
<ubot5> bug 1341671 in Autopilot Qt Support "Versioned QML classes are not recognized by their public type name" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341671
<t1mp> ahayzen: ah yes, like that bug
<ahayzen> but then by just specifying the objectName how does it use your helper?
<ahayzen> ...but then my hack wasn't earlier anyway :/ ugh
<ahayzen> t1mp, reported bug 1451243 for you :)
<ubot5> bug 1451243 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "MainView helper still uses useDeprecatedToolbar when under 1.2 components" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451243
<t1mp> ahayzen: I cannot find the code right now for the CustomEmulatorBase in autopilot to see what validate_dbus_object does.. but I hope that contains some code to match the helper in this case...
 * t1mp gotta go nwo
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks for reporting the bug.
<ahayzen> no problem o/
<t1mp> I assigned myself, and then unassigned because I won't be available for 2 days and someone else may like to take the bug in the meantime
<ahayzen> cool
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-02
<nik90> t1mp, ping
<nik90> zsombi, ping
<zsombi> nik90: wazzup? :)
<nik90> zsombi, hey, I have a question about APL. Is there a way to add an empty state to an empty column instead of just showing a white space? I want it to like http://imgur.com/NHpF12W
<zsombi> nik90: no, not really. If you want the same layout as on teh oimage, you need to use something else than APL
<zsombi> nik90: that layout has one single header,
<nik90> zsombi, I am fine with not having a single header
<nik90> but I hate having a blank white column
<zsombi> nik90: so you'd need to use ConditionalLayout or APL with headerless pages
<nik90> I love the APL, so ideally I would like to stick to it.
<zsombi> nik90: ok, well, you can push a dummy page w/o header and have something as content
<t1mp> zsombi, nik90: It is not a super crazy idea to add a placeholder component to the APL that is displayed when a column is blank
<nik90> zsombi, hmm I did think about that..but it gets a bit tricky...maybe I will create a video to explain the situation I am in.
<zsombi> t1mp: sure, it's just we don't have that now, right?
<t1mp> yes
<nik90> t1mp, yes, that would be a good idea indeed.
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: but remember, whatever placeholder you add, that will add to teh component creation time, so your app will load even slower...
<zsombi> so don't play easy with these words :)
<t1mp> or just add an Item/Label that is drawn outside of the APL, but only when only one column is visible
<nik90> zsombi, it will be by a tiny margin, but the alternative is that showing a blank white space is bad UI for the user :/
<nik90> t1mp, I will play with some ideas and see if it works..I just wanted to check if there was a official way of doing it.
<t1mp> no, not yet
<t1mp> I don't know if we have a bug for that
<zsombi> nik90: more, do you still own clock app?
<nik90> zsombi, Yes, I do work on it in my spare time.
<nik90> but less recently since it is more or less complete
<zsombi> nik90: you could use the BottomEdge.preloadContent instead of doing that ugly trick from messaging now
<nik90> zsombi, But the preloadContent stuff hasn't landed in the stable images yet
<zsombi> nik90: ehm... didn't it land in OTA10?
<nik90> zsombi, I remember asking you if it can land with OTA-10..but am fairly certain it didnt.
 * nik90 checks
<zsombi> nik90: well, you asked when OTA10 was on its original date, it has been moved ~1 month :)
<zsombi> nik90: so it should be released
<nik90> zsombi, the 15.04.4 documentation at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.BottomEdge/ doesn't show that property though. And the docs were surely updated recently.
<nik90> also there was one SDK silo that did land close to OTA-10 release
<zsombi> wth?
<nik90> but it only had timp's fix for the black header issue and other minor issues..
<zsombi> oh, crap...
 * nik90 looks at sdk trunk
<nik90> zsombi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1540454
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1540454 in Canonical System Image "support using a pre-loaded page in BottomEdge component" [High,Fix committed]
<nik90> its milestoned for ota-11
<zsombi> oh, craaaap!
<zsombi> I thought it made for ota10...
<zsombi> nik90: sorry, then you need to wait a bit more :(
<nik90> zsombi, it is a bit confusing imo...I see it milestone for ota-11 but looking at trunk commits, I see it merged at r1289 with the commit message OTA-10 Landing 10th March 2016.
<nik90> I will check my phone package version to do a final confirmation a bit later
<dpm> bzoltan_, IIRC you used to have a script to check downloads/subscribers of the sdk PPA, didn't you?
<bzoltan_> dpm: I still have it
<dpm> bzoltan_, great, do you have it somewhere handy for me to use with another PPA?
<bzoltan_> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16189644/
<dpm> thanks!
<dpm> hi oSoMoN, I've got a PPA where I keep all .deb builds of community core apps. I was having a chat with pmcgowan about having the system apps there as well, to have all in one place. Do you happen to have a list of system apps branches that I could pick and create daily builds on that PPA for?
<oSoMoN> dpm, I don’t happen to have that list handy, but I could write it down for you
<dpm> oSoMoN, that'd be great when you've got time
<oSoMoN> dpm, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16190298/
<oSoMoN> dpm, some of those might have dependencies on other projects, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-apps for a list of related projects
<dpm> oSoMoN, thanks!
<oSoMoN> you’re welcome
<ahoneybun> mhall119 any time for that fix in uReddit?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not yet, been so busy catching up and preparing for UOS
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I may work on it after dinner tonight
<ahoneybun> ok cool, was going to update the Ubuntu.Components but thought I would break it lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: also, I think you proposed the wrong branch for merging
<ahoneybun> mhall119 I need help with a new project with a weather API
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> never merged before I think
<mhall119> where did you push your changes to?
<ahoneybun> my own branch
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/trunk/ureadit-personal
<mhall119> oh, you didn't push it under the ureadit project namespace, that's why I didn't see it
<ahoneybun> yea that's all new to me
<ahoneybun> was lucking I got bzr to work at all lol
<mhall119> ok, that's easy, just run: bzr push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/ureadit/ureadit-personal
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you not familiar with launchpad's bzr integration?
<ahoneybun> very little
<ahoneybun> was lucky to get uBeginner updated on there
<ahoneybun> I get around with the bzr docs
<mhall119> so launchpad's bzr url pattern is: lp:~<username>/<project>/<branch>
 * ahoneybun moves to his linux machine 
<ahoneybun> mm
<mhall119> anybody can push a new branch using any project name on Launchpad, as long as you use your username
<mhall119> so you can put to ureadit with lp:~aaronhoneycutt/ureadit/<branch_name> using any branch_name you want
<ahoneybun> so bzr push lp:~mhall199/ubuntu-beginner/personal ?
<mhall119> then it will show up under ureadit's list of branches, and you can then propose merging it into lp:ureadit or lp:ureadit/4.0
<mhall119> ahoneybun: only I can push to branches starting with lp:~mhall119/
<mhall119> yours would all start with lp:~aaronhoneycutt/
<ahoneybun> I'm saying from your POV
<mhall119> or, lp:~<team>/ for any team you're a member of
<ahoneybun> if you worked on something of mine
<mhall119> yeah, for me I would push a uBeginner branch to what you said, then propose merging it into trunk or some other branch in ubuntu-beginner
<ahoneybun> ok got it
<ahoneybun> like this mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/4.0/+merge/293565 ?
<mhall119> nope, other way around, start with your branch and propose merging it into mine
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I only see +junk/uReadit
<mhall119> ahoneybun: go to https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ureadit/ureadit-personal and click the "Propose for merging" link
<ahoneybun> I got that part
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> This branch is not mergeable into lp:ureadit/4.0.
 * ahoneybun throws keyboard 
<mhall119> huh? that shouldn't be
<mhall119> hmmm, I was able to create it: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ureadit/ureadit-personal/+merge/293566
<mhall119> not sure why it was giving you an error
<ahoneybun> well you got it lol
<mhall119> yup, ok,  back to UOS stuff, I'll review it tonight
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np
 * ahoneybun losses his mind looking at Weather Reboot code 
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-03
<faenil> DanChapman: yo, are you using https://github.com/qtproject/qt-labs-messagingframework for the qmf build?
<aquarius_> jdstrand, ping: how do I go about applying for manual reviews for apps uploaded to the click store?
<popey> aquarius_: there is a button at the bottom when your app fails
<popey> "Request Manual Review"
<jdstrand> yes, what popey said
<jdstrand> sorry for the delay, was in a session
<aquarius_> ooh, really? I haven't tried uploading an app which deliberately fails :)
<aquarius_> jdstrand, what happens then? Does the app go into a queue and one of your team get to it at some point afterwards?
<aquarius_> popey, didn't know about the button. That's cool.
<jdstrand> aquarius_: it will show up in a queue, yes. a member of the reviewers team will then look at it
<aquarius_> cool.
<aquarius_> I shall prepare wifitransfer to do just that, then. Is there guidance on "what best to do if you want an apparmor exception", or is it better to submit the app once and let that be the start of a dialogue with the reviewer about how best to do it?
<mcphail> aquarius_: in my experience, manual review consists of "automatic review failed so its not going in" :( - good luck
<jdstrand> starting a dialog via the review is fine
<mcphail> jdstrand: have any apps with non-automatically accepted apparmor profiles been accepted?
<mcphail> jdstrand: (beyond those developed by the core devs)?
<DanChapman> mcphail, one i know if if the "Timer" app which is accepted and requires manual review.
<DanChapman> *on i know of is
<DanChapman> bah *one
<mcphail> DanChapman: well, at least that negates my argument ;)
<DanChapman> :-p
<popey> mcphail: timer
<popey> oh, he said that
<mcphail> popey: :)
<mcphail> Not a huge list, then...
<popey> I can't recall any others that aren't made by canonical people
<aquarius_> ah, but the point is that there is a process for it. So I'll go through the process and see what happens, which will be useful info!
<jdstrand> mcphail: not to my knowledge
<mcphail> aquarius_: hope it gets approved as it would be blimmin' useful
<aquarius_> I'll try. :)
<mcphail> aquarius_: prodding someone to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-developer-experience/+bug/1521292 in the submission would be appreciated ;p
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1521292 in Client Developer Experience "No easy way for users to supply large amounts of arbitrary data for apps" [Undecided,New]
<popey> bzoltan_: you all setup for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22678/sdk-roadmap/ ? (you may want to join #ubuntu-uos-appdev and anyone else joining too
<c_> d
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-04
<ahoneybun> https://www.bountysource.com/issues/30551831-no-caldav-and-icalendar-support
<pstolowski> afk
<davmor2> popey: saw the unav video last night re voices can you not just use in app purchases with a 0 cost?
<popey> possibly, yeah.
<davmor2> popey: that would seem to me at least to be the ideal solution, don't know how practical it is but it would be the easiest solution for end users I guess
<ahoneybun> appdevs
<ahoneybun> looking at using the Weather app's weatherapi for an app
<popey> you'd need to sign up for your own key
<ahoneybun> mm just to try a few things?
<ahoneybun> never used API's before
<ahoneybun> popeyhttps://launchpad.net/ucycle
<ahoneybun> opps
<popey> well, you'd need to read the api docs, and it makes sense to register for a key then :)
<ahoneybun> popey https://launchpad.net/ucycle
<ahoneybun> nothing has links to the docs
<ahoneybun> where do I sign up for a key?
<popey> "nothing"
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot/view/head:/README.md
<ahoneybun> I'm ok with you proving me wrong popey lol
<popey>  😃
<popey> I can sleep on that happy knowledge
<popey> nn
<ahoneybun> night popey
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-05
<ahoneybun> any weather app people in here?
<lacostej> Hello, I have a ldd question. For an app targetting Ubuntu (through Unity3d), I am trying to created a shared library that combines ogg, oggz and theora, but does not dynamically load them. (The objective is to distribute a single library as part of a Unity3d plugin). Yet when I look at the resulting lib, I still have oggz dynamically linked. http://pastebin.ca/3591655 Is this because libtheora dynamically links to oggz ? any w
<lacostej> can improve my build script to work around this ?
<lacostej> ah no. theora link to ogg, not to oggz.
<bartbes> well, you're dynamically linking them
<bartbes> you need to pass the static libraries to your compiler/linker to link them.. statically
<lacostej> bartbes: thanks. It looks like I managed to move further.
<renatu> popey, hey could you release the new calendar-app on this silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1362
<renatu> popey, was approved by QA already
<popey> renatu: upload to store?
<renatu> popey, yes
<popey> ok
<popey> doing now
<renatu>  popey thanks
<popey> renatu: is silo 009 in rc-proposed?
<popey> will this calendar only work on rc-proposed, and not stable?
<renatu> popey, is approved too. I am about to ask kenvandine to land it.
<popey> right, but has the app been tested on stable devices?
<popey> (without that silo)
<renatu> popey, but they are not dependent, they are more complementary, but they work without each other.
<popey> ok, great
<popey> thanks
<popey> the icon changed?
<renatu> popey, yes, it is black now
<popey> ok
<popey> renatu: done!
<renatu> popey, thanks
<kenvandine> renatu, publishing
<renatu> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> renatu, np
<kenvandine> renatu, how hard would it be to sync mulitple calendars?
<kenvandine> from the same account
<kenvandine> i have a bunch of calendars i rely on daily, each of my kids have one... with those i don't know where i'm supposed tob e every day :)
<kenvandine> to be
<renatu> kenvandine, we are working on that. This is the most wanted feature for sure
 * kenvandine bets there's already a bug filed for this feature
<kenvandine> my own calendar is pretty boring :)
<kenvandine> but my kids are crazy busy...
<renatu> :D
<renatu> your kids has calendars?
<renatu> wow
<om26er> davidcalle, Hi!
<zzarr> hello! anyone else having problems with schroot failing to install?
<zzarr> I mean under Xenial, (x86_64), it fails for me on 2 computers
<zzarr> I'm talking about the Vivid schroot for armhf
<ahoneybun> mhall119 this is the issue for tablets since I have a screenshot now: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/26743508382/in/album-72157667368951370/
<ahoneybun> mhall119 around and not beat?
<ahoneybun> anyone familiar with openweathermap api?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm around anyway
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> if you have time for that hangout in the next few days or something
<ahoneybun> that would be awesome
<ahoneybun> I missed the last one sadly
<ahoneybun> I know your cleaning up after UOS mhall119
<ahoneybun> I only seem to get a reponse from dobey and ahayzen
<ahoneybun> mhall119 any help with flickable?
<ahoneybun> tried to learn from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/4.0/view/head:/ui/AboutPage.qml
<ahoneybun> but get error
 * ahoneybun wished he could find ahayzen 
<popey> ahoneybun: he's on the last couple of weeks of university, so very busy
<ahoneybun> right
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-06
<cephalex> Hi, I'm trying to use an ancient language in ubuntu but unfortunately it seems the language is not listed in text entry as input language. Do you have any idea about how can I edit a current language and save it as the ancient language that I want ?
<mhall119> popey: are you around today?
<mhall119> any of the filemanager devs around?
<vijai> hello anybody to help with porting ubuntu touch?
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: hey there!
<DanChapman> xavigarcia, Hey!
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: so I've been trying today to backup the .cache directory of dekko.... reflashed the phone and restored the directory...
<vijai> anybody to help with ubuntu touch?
<vijai> porting it to angler
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: But accounts are no longer there
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: I guess the app is ignoring those directories because the ids does not match with something else
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: so the question would be: How can I restore the accounts? Is anything else I'm missing?
<DanChapman> xavigarcia, ah... you also need to backup .config/dekko.dekkoproject/* all account configurations are located there. There should be one .conf and a few .json files you need to keep.
<DanChapman> Sorry should have mentioned that in the email
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: no worries... I'll give it a try
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: so... we have information in the .local/share .config and .cache directories, right?
<DanChapman> xavigarcia, at a minimum it's enough to just restore those config files and it should just work. Although you would have to repopulate the cache
<DanChapman> yep that's right
<xavigarcia> DanChapman: great, I'll try again, then.... thanks!
<DanChapman> no problem :-)
<jaywink> hey appdevs .. anyone know how to trigger an action in a QML WebView by monitoring the current 'url' and changes to it? something like a loading complete signal etc..
<jaywink> found it, "onLoadEvent" :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-07
<cyraxjoe>  hi
<cyraxjoe> is there a manual for the Ubuntu SDK IDE?  Or that would be the manual for qt-creator?
<cyraxjoe> I have only found some tutorials to do some specific things, but not like a comprehensive explanation of the concepts and how are they related
<mcphail> cyraxjoe: you might find https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ helpful
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-05-01
<elemeno_> Can anyone here help me out with directory structure on my first .deb package? It's a .Net Core Self-Contained app.
<elemeno_> exit
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-05-02
<Pwnna> is this the right channel to discuss how to build packages for ubuntu?
<Pwnna> specifically i have a go binary package that i want to build that depends on go 1.8+ and i would like to backport it into xenial, which is stuck on go1.6
<Pwnna> i can only build the package on bionic
<Pwnna> on launchpad i can copy the package to xenial
<Pwnna> but is there a general way to backport?
<Pwnna> now specifically i want to build the package "correctly", via debhelper and what not
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-05-03
<JanC> Pwnna: #ubuntu-packaging might be a better place to ask
<JanC> but also see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<JanC> and the Debian documentation on packaging & backporting
<JanC> or http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ for more
<Pwnna> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-05-01
<lhvf> Hello Ubuntu Development App Community! Is this right place to ask to updates of a given Ubuntu PPA?
<lhvf> Is there someone Community involved, or that could contact someone that Develops to Ubuntu Distribution at the moment?
<lhvf> Is there someone that Manages some Ubuntu Apps Development at the current moment, such as PPAs?
<lhvf> Maybe would be better to try again another hour and day some Developer contact?
<lhvf> Some people online right now?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-05-02
<lhvf> Hello! Is there someone Community involved available here at the moment?
